# Domestic Destablization-psyops and infiltration of US GOV.



## Christophera (Aug 25, 2009)

BTW, to start.  I like this board.  I feel the admin are real and that it's purposes are genuine.  I've been on many, many boards arguing for 9-11 truth and have learned a great deal.  I hope to share that meaningfully.

Time to get sophisticated.  Stop being herded as sheep with deceptions and manipulations.  Do you know that the black budget includes spending for domestic uses that are not Constitutionally allowed have been happening for years and questioned by sincere legislators with occasional exposure? 

We've heard of "destabilization campaigns", consider, "Would infiltrators, if they existed, implement one in this nation in order to make insurrection easier? 
This manipulation goes back so far that we actually do not know what a free and un fettered society is, as far as I can tell.  Our futures are at stake.  So read carefully.  

Use critical thinking to understand that reality is comprised of evidence and reason.  We can draw the line in this electronic environment and refuse to be manipulated, and IF we seek to preserve and protect our Constitution and there are many signs something is very wrong.

We must each use or try to detect these manipulations just to see if such a notion bears merit, and the fact that such techniques are embraced by science and law for many centuries.

This is about how to determine when you or your discussion are targeted.   If you are able to see this is reasonable and seek to protect the Constitution, it will become implemented by a group of Americans very easily just by following simple rules that science and law have used for a long time with success.

USAGE:
Nothing trumps independently verified evidence particularly when it lends itself logically to explanation.  I would say that it is common knowledge, but it is not.  Errors can be commonly held, and are.
Cognitive distortions are not allowed to justify something which can be shown to perhaps compromise the rule of law.  They are allowed, minimally, after the basic point is well established with evidence and reason, to facilitate more efficient understanding of truths that protect life, the Constitution, rule of law, etc.
Once a poster is labeled as one who refused to use evidence and support the rule of law with reason they are reported to admin and then banned by admin for 2 weeks.  If they wish to return they do so but are on semi permanent probation unless they are able to reasonably substantiate their position at some time with independently verified evidence.

A sincere American will always take the reasonable path with evidence and reason because the Constitution delineates that courts of law are what uphold rights.  Therefore the citizens of a nation such as ours have a duty to employ what is needed to monitor courts, or be a jury, or a reasonable and law abiding citizen.  The agents cannot do this.

EXAMPLE:
Here is a summary and example of the kind of manipulative techniques the psyops employs.

The psyops uses technology of psychology and collusion to 



kwc57 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



The above language is very typical for the post 9-11 psyops agent.  I know for certain that they exist because I've been stalked for 5 years by them.  I've proven that they will falsify evidence.  As you've seen in this thread, there is no evidence which can be independently verified for the steel core columns that FEMA says occupied the core area.  The same photos that show concrete  prove no core columns.

Accordingly the agents of the infiltrators, insurrectionist perpetrators of mass murder on American soil MUST fabricate something, anything, to materially oppose the truth.

*The language:*

What is utilized is part of a technique developed in the 1970's and is a part of the "delphi" technique which was developed to control the thinking and beliefs of scientists if possible, or that was it's most important application.

It involves taking a group of scientists and placing them together.  A few are actually posing as scientists with false credentials.  They are very knowledgeable and versed in particular science so can immediately handle any question any true scientist could, and do within the manipulation of the group of scientists.

The rand corp did these think tank studies starting in the 1960's.  The basic idea is that a diversion from rationally established science is created by the planted agents by exploiting the unwitting scientists by exploitation of animal social instincts of the unconscious minds.  Through brain studies over a number of decades it can be inferred that speech and listening always involved the left brain whereas writing and reading did not necessarily do so.  The development of this technique included the first email type communications between these scientists, long before the internet.

Aspects of established psychology identify a specific method that a human mind can use to justify certain behaviors or thought patterns within one persons mind.  Those methods are generally called "Cognitive distortions".  Here is a list which has been very slightly modified to include use by one person, upon another, to suggest or lead them into making distortions.  The idea is that attitudes control perceptions, so the creation of an attitude is primary.

_1. All or nothing thinking:  Things are placed in black or white categories._
_2. Over generalization:  Single event is viewed as continuous._
_3. Mental filter:  Details in life (positive or negative) are amplified in importance while opposite is rejected._
_4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._
_5. Mind reading:  One absolutely concludes that others are reacting positively or negatively without investigating reality._
_6. Fortune Telling:  Based on previous 5 distortions, anticipation of negative or positive outcome of situations is established fact._
_7. Catastrophizing:  Exaggerated importance of self's failures and others successes._
_8. Emotional reasoning:  One feels as though emotional state IS reality of situation._
_9. "Should" statements:  Self imposed rules about behavior creating guilt at self inability to adhere and anger at others in their inability to conform to self's rules._
_10. Labeling:  Instead of understanding errors over generalization is applied._
_11. Personalization:  Thinking that the actions or statements of others are a reaction to you._
_12. Entitlement:  Believing that you deserve things you have not earned._

In analysis of kwc57's language, which is almost so typical that some refer to as a "bot" answer.




kwc57 said:


> No, I love the constitution.



The above has the below cognitive distortions as implied complex elements of  kwc57's statement;1, 4, 7, 8 & 12.
1. wishes to set the readers perception of their patriotic position in maximum.
4. The actual maximization working to minimize my position having tangibly and cognitively definable evidence.
7. There is an implied disaster if others don't accept that kwc57 is correct because what I suggest is so scary.
8. Love for the Constitution is a very emotional thing for soldiers and others who have made or seen sacrifices for rights and freedom guranteed by our Constitution.
12. Because kwc57 is professing it's love for the Constitution by rejecting my scary information, there is the expectation that others will too.



kwc57 said:


> I laugh at you believing in your tin hat, black helicopter, conspiracy theories.



The above has the below cognitive distortions as implied complex elements of  kwc57's statement;1, 11, 10, 4.
1.  The suggestion is that I only "believe" when the fact is that I can show with evidence.
11.  This is an inversion where kwc57 is trying to lead others into thinking their post is a legitimate and reasonable reaction to me and my information.
10. "tin hat, black helicopter, conspiracy theories" is a common label used to minimize people by creating "cognitive dissonance".
4.  The assertion of "laughter" or ridicule is the flag of manipulation through social fears.  kwc57 is trying to unconscious induce other to "not want to be laughed at."

These people are trained at this and they have technology that is surprising.  Get on a new chat board that has a bot keeping things busy.  You'll be surprised at the degree of artificial intelligence that is there.  Not that I believe kwc57 is a bot because bots are only used when there is very high traffic for the most part.  Their mechanistic posts are too obvious to let them repeat.  It is possible bots are used as peanut galleries or sidekicks by agents.


----------



## Christophera (Aug 26, 2009)

Did anyone notice that after this thread and the post in the oathkeeper thread, all posting opposing me stopped in the FEMA thread?  That is normal after I start talking about my organized opposition.  Please, entertain a little information about other scenes on the internet besides the one you inhabit regularly

The internet is heavily populated with people/entities that have an agenda and who work together and share strategy.  They are not ordinary citizens.  They are also very predictable because they have an agenda.

In other words an agent working for the infiltration must not assist the citizens in anyway to understand critical aspects of anything that is an interest of the infiltration.  That is counter productive.  Accordingly, when you make perfect sense and ask them to recognize it, they will not.

Agents working for the infiltration take full advantage of sensational gossip or misinformation and toss it around to keep a forum looking busy with crap pinned to the top of the thread cue.  They develop a little society and give each other praise or have little battles that appear petty, stupid and based on nothing or amounting to nothing no matter who wins.  Ordinary adopt their style and join in every now and then, seeking interaction rather pitifully.

In the truth movement there is a term, "false opposition".  In other words, your ally, if you are in the movement is actually of the opposing force and falsely using misinformation as if it was real and meaningful in order to make the appearance of many citizens fighting for truth. "False opposition" often have arguments about whose information is better or more real when neither is real or even useful in anyway.

A good example of this that those here who are not 9-11 truth seekers can relate to is the "no plane theory" (NPT), where agents or perhaps others controlled in ways we can only speculate upon, believe, or say they believe, that there were no planes and that all evidence of them is video fakery.

Their opposition in the fake argument, theatre, believes there were planes but they were remote controlled.  These two apparent wack jobs go back and forth endlessly.

*Believe it or not, but I feel that I actually defeated that weird and crazy scam/theatre, and I did it with simple logic.  It goes like this.*

If there were no planes, then the towers were blown up and the perpetrators made people think that WTC 1 was first hit by a plane.  Then they blew up WTC 2 first.  Why did they not use their remote control over explosives to make a logical impact/fall sequence?

Now, since the argument shows that the NPT depends on remotes for something, and remotes exist for the purpose of making last minute changes that give an operation such as this more credibility, compensating for earlier errors, _WHY did the perps create a backwards impact/fall sequence???????_  this also applies to planes that are remote controlled if explosives are too.

I did this on the david icke board, you know, "the reptile" believer.  I would hijack any and every thread about remotes or NPT and ask that question incessantly.  I told them to invent a logical reason, anything, just provide a reason.  I was banned eventually, temporarily, but their BS was exposed and the nonsense died off.  Not just there but at pilots for 9-11 truth as well.  No logical reason was ever provided,

Unfortunately replaced by something slightly less wacky but still nonsense.  Flight 93 info for example.  Sickening.

The fact is that no agent will discuss information that is useful for gaining more truth.  They will ridicule and post text denying the evidence which is useful and try to distract and pretend they are confused when any 5th grader could see and understand what is shared.  The idea is to keep the last page of the thread dominated with nonsense, ridicule and a social scene that appears as rejection.  the casual citizen investigator, thinking they are viewing a message board that is a real environment of real people having a real discussion, is turned off by the entire thing and gives up eventually.

Sound familiar?

BTW, I am a real American and actually have exclusive information which I am absolutely sure of about the Twin towers.  You will see it work given some time.  I care very much about the rest of America and have huge respect for them.  I understand how difficult it is to break away from the group-think aspect that is human nature.  Only freedom of speech can save us.  Please, allow me to share with you it's greater meaning.  this is old, this is real, and it is America to its roots and you will know it, ........ if you are a real American whose reality is based in the sacred principles of our Constitution.

*The Greater Meaning of Free Speech:
Is from the understanding that can be found in the sharing.  From the understanding can come; foregiveness, tolerance, acceptance, respect, trust, friendship and love, protecting life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. *

Freedom of speech is seriously compromised by the .com.  In 1994 the usenet was the only internet.  It was only a message board.  There were no personal or commercial web sites, or they were not the first thing you found.  The first thing was a message board environment that was your city, then your region, then your state, then your nation, then your world.  You could click on a nation and see all the cities or regions in that nation.   You could click on that and find any city big enough to have a university with a server connected to the internet. 

That's all gone since 1995.  The usenet is still there, but I run a macintosh, and to get to the usenet requires special software and setup, and in the last 14 years I have not been back.  There is no free speech on .com.  It is all private property.   Usenet was on university servers and was bound to free speech.

Accordingly the infiltration of government extends to very powerful technological interests that control our society of information in many ways and they now control the easiest way for us to communicate and have minions, (we might be paying for) interfering with our efforts to share facts needed to make decisions and steer our nation democratically, if, ........... the republic is defunct.  All the more reason to heed these words.

Minds are like parachutes, they only work when they are open.


----------



## Terral (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Chris:



Christophera said:


> Did anyone notice that after this thread and the post in the oathkeeper thread, all posting opposing me stopped in the FEMA thread?



Your mouth is moving lol, but Chris cuckoo is not saying anything . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Toro (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey Christophera

Terral - USMB's foremost conspiracy theorist - has produced evidence that planes never hit the towers or the Pentagon.  Is he part of the government's psyops too?


----------



## Christophera (Aug 26, 2009)

Niether of you have any evidence of anything and Terral cannot come up with a logical answer to a very reasonable question and cannot claim I should be looking at what he calls evidence UNTIL he comes up with a reasonable answer.

*QUESTION FOR TERRAL:

Why did the perpetrators create a backwards impact/ fall sequence*

The firefighter radio call issue is garbage.  The backwards sequence is a major inconsistency and no perpetrtor of mass murder would consider that on purpose without VERY good reason.  If you have a problem with that, the discussion is over.

State the reason for the backwards sequence.  And while you are at it, tell us exactly how the information can be used, with what agency and what regulation compels there action.

The canadian has no evidence, standing or reason for being here and supports secrete murder with BS manipulation.  This is about protecting the Constitution by reason with evidence for justice and all treasons will be identified.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 26, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Chris:
> 
> 
> Christophera said:
> ...


What's the matter Terral? Jealous that fellow nut job Christophera may be getting more attention than you?
This is like watching two crack whores arguing over a space on a street corner.


----------



## Toro (Aug 26, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Niether of you have any evidence of anything and Terral cannot come up with a logical answer to a very reasonable question and cannot claim I should be looking at what he calls evidence UNTIL he comes up with a reasonable answer.



Actually, I have easily countered one of your claims.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...on-about-twin-towers-core-17.html#post1456318

Hey Terral

Show him your evidence that the planes didn't hit the towers nor the Pentagon.


----------



## Christophera (Aug 26, 2009)

Toro said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Niether of you have any evidence of anything and Terral cannot come up with a logical answer to a very reasonable question and cannot claim I should be looking at what he calls evidence UNTIL he comes up with a reasonable answer.
> ...



Your post makes as much sense as robot output.

Terral is supposed to provide a good reason for the perps to jeopardize their scam by creating a backwards impact/sequence.

Your obfsucation is working towards keeping the means of mass murder secret.


----------



## Toro (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah, youbetcha pal.

Tell me, how can someone make $6 billion when his payout is $4.55 billion, let alone accounting for the cost of actually buying the buildings in the first place?

I mean, you don't have to be a math whiz to question that accusation.


----------



## Christophera (Aug 26, 2009)

Toro said:


> Yeah, youbetcha pal.
> 
> Tell me, how can someone make $6 billion when his payout is $4.55 billion, let alone accounting for the cost of actually buying the buildings in the first place?
> 
> I mean, you don't have to be a math whiz to question that accusation.



You are wrong.  Here is substance proving it.  He made a profit and provides the truth movement with the ONLY plans they have.

Silverstein Makes a Huge Profit off of the 9/11 Attacks

*Even better, Silverstein filed TWO insurance claims for the maximum amount of the policy, based on the two, in Silverstein's view, separate attacks. The total potential payout is $7.1 billion, more than enough to build a fabulous new complex and leave a hefty profit for the Silverstein Group, including Larry Silverstein himself.*

canandian, you are being shown to support that the means of mass murder remain secret and that all Americans REMAIN deprived of due process.


----------



## Toro (Aug 26, 2009)

Christophera said:


> You are wrong.  Here is substance proving it.  He made a profit and provides the truth movement with the ONLY plans they have.
> 
> Silverstein Makes a Huge Profit off of the 9/11 Attacks
> 
> ...



No, the potential is not $7.1 billion.  The case has been settled.  The two occurrences has resulted in a payout of $4.55 billion.



> May 23 (Bloomberg) -- Developer Larry Silverstein and seven insurance companies agreed to a $2 billion settlement to end an almost six-year dispute over the value of the insurance policies covering the World Trade Center.
> 
> New York Governor Eliot Spitzer and Insurance Superintendent Eric Dinallo announced the settlement at a news conference in lower Manhattan. The agreement will bring to about $4.55 billion the total insurance proceeds Silverstein and the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey will receive.
> 
> ...



Silverstein, Insurers Reach $2 Billion WTC Settlement (Update5) - Bloomberg.com



> Developer Larry Silverstein is probably sleeping better: Yesterday, seven insurance companies agreed to pay $2 billion in payments, which brings the total insurance payout to $4.55 billion and allows all the constructions projects to move forward with what Governor Eliot Spitzer called "certainty." He also said, "It permits access to the capital markets, it resolves and eliminates one of the outstanding hurdles that had remained and it brings to closure years of litigation."
> 
> Apparently the "largest single insurance settlement ever undertaken by the industry," the payout was $130 million less than a court ruled Silverstein was entitled too. Still, the Sun says the payout gives Silverstein both "options" and "security": He can work with fewer investors or banks, and he'll have an easier time as a leader in the rebuild.



WTC Insurance Payout Totals $4.55 Billion - Gothamist: New York City News, Food, Arts & Events

They have settled.  It is over.

Note that he paid $3.2 billion for the property.  



> In January 2001, Silverstein, via Silverstein Properties and Westfield America, made a $3.2 billion bid for the lease to the World Trade Center. Silverstein was outbid by $50 million by Vornado Realty, with Boston Properties and Brookfield Properties also competing for the lease. However, Vornado withdrew and Silverstein's bid for the lease to the World Trade Center was accepted on July 24, 2001.



Wapedia - Wiki: Larry Silverstein

So, even if you assume nothing else, some simple math

$4.55 billion - $3.2 billion = $1.35 billion.

$1.35 billion does not equal $6 billion.

Of course, that $1.35 billion covers the first building he bought in 1980.

So no, I'm sorry, he did not make $6 billion.   

Of course, it is not particularly difficult to corroborate this, something the so-called "Truthers" don't seem to do.  If Silverstein really did make $6 billion, he would be one of the richest people in the world.  $6 billion would mean that Silverstein would be one of the 75 richest people on the planet.  Yet, when we get a list of the richest people, there is nary a trace of Mr. Silverstein on the list of billionaires, let alone on the list of the 75 richest billionaires!  Here's the list!

The World's Billionaires 2009 - Forbes.com

He's not there!  I checked.  Twice.

I mean, this is not difficult to deduce.  It's pretty easy stuff.


----------



## Christophera (Aug 26, 2009)

Toro said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > You are wrong.  Here is substance proving it.  He made a profit and provides the truth movement with the ONLY plans they have.
> ...




Okay, my numbers aren't perfect and you approve of his profit and don't support the Consitution, have no evidence that FEMA did not deceive NIST, as I've proven in the other thread with independently verified evidence.

Arithmetic is the numbers.  What's easy to deduce is that you support the demise of the  US Constitution and the benefit the infiltrators find in keeping the means of mass murder secret.


----------



## Terral (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Chris:



Christophera said:


> Niether of you have any evidence of anything and Terral cannot come up with a logical answer to a very reasonable question and cannot claim I should be looking at what he calls evidence UNTIL he comes up with a reasonable answer.
> 
> *QUESTION FOR TERRAL:
> 
> Why did the perpetrators create a backwards impact/ fall sequence*



WTC 1, 2 and 7 were taken down by *Controlled Demolition* (AE911Truth.org). Anyone interested in looking through the WTC-7 CD evidence can begin on *my Topic* here. Simply bump the thread and *'quote >>' anything at all* and ask your questions. Your statements about *'backwards impact / fall sequence'* cuckoo have nothing to do with anything related to these inside-job cases . . . 



Christophera said:


> The firefighter radio call issue is garbage.  The backwards sequence is a major inconsistency and no perpetrtor of mass murder would consider that on purpose without VERY good reason.  If you have a problem with that, the discussion is over.



Again, Chris' mouth is moving but he/she is not saying anything . . . 



Christophera said:


> State the reason for the backwards sequence.  And while you are at it, tell us exactly how the information can be used, with what agency and what regulation compels there action.



Parroting the same silly nonsense over and over again only proves that Chris is without one clue. There are only two possible answers for what took WTC-7 down into its own footprint in 6.6 seconds:

1. Controlled Demolition.
2. Fire and/or building debris.



Christophera said:


> The canadian has no evidence, standing or reason for being here and supports secrete murder with BS manipulation.  This is about protecting the Constitution by reason with evidence for justice and all treasons will be identified.



My Topic on the Top Ten Reasons That America Is Worthy Of Destruction is here 'and' reason *Number 7* (Flight 93 Topic), *Number 8* (Pentagon Topic), and *Number 9* (WTC-7 Topic) concern the stupidity surrounding the inside-job 911 attacks. Here is a prime example of why the USA is going to be destroyed:







Okay boys and girls and Chris: Go ahead and tell us what you see in the empty hole. Americans 'are' worthy to be destroyed for allowing the Bush Administration and your do-nothing Congress sell you the NONSENSE that *this empty hole* (click this link) equals a real crashed 100-Ton Jetliner.






Okay Chris: Where is the 100-Ton Jetliner that most every American wants to believe is hiding somewhere in *this empty hole *(video clip)*?* The evidence does NOT even begin to support the claims of our out-of-control Federal Government and Obama is part of the 911 Inside-Job Attacks!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CLiO3lDXag"]Obama Is An Inside-Job Bad Guy Too!![/ame]






This is the very location (Wedge One E-Ring Wall @ Pentagon) where the Bush/Obama Administrations say a real 100-Ton Jetliner crashed going 530 miles per hour! Once again, the evidence simply DOES NOT even begin to match the evidence saying that NO 100-Ton Jetliner Crashed Here!

If you cannot tell the difference between an empty hole and a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner, then God knows you have no business trying to debate anyone on the WTC Cases. That is why he/she is asking so many stupid qustions . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Christophera (Aug 27, 2009)

Sad to see that you entertain such insubstantcial and useless information.  The perpetrators of mass murder will love you for that.

Tyring to share such useless information solidly makes you a part of the post 9-11 psyops.  Whether you know it or not.

If the information is not useless, then post exactly how it can be used.

I have done this with my information many times here and the uses I propose are absolutely valid.


----------



## Terral (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi Chris:



Christophera said:


> Sad to see that you entertain such insubstantcial and useless information.  The perpetrators of mass murder will love you for that.
> 
> Tyring to share such useless information . . .



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM]. . . Chris = Disinfo Moron . . .[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Christophera (Aug 28, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Chris:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The perps will approve of your attempt at ridicule too.  

However, you utterly failed to provide any description of the off topic, useless information you earlier posted, so your obvious incompetency has only increased.


----------



## Christophera (Aug 29, 2009)

9/11 inside job has made such insightful comments in his post below, which came from the FEMA deception thread, that relate to this topic, tht I had to bring it over here and comment on it.



9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Albury Smith said:
> ...


----------



## Christophera (Aug 30, 2009)

Another level of the psyops is where the agents don't worry about exposing themselves by repeated, unreasonable denial. 

They know that Americans have a strong suspicion that the posters are indeed agents of some kind. 

What the agents do is continue posting past the point of reasonable denial in order to scare those Americans who have already realized that what the posters unreasonably opposing truth and evidence are doing.  At that point the cowardly Americans are really afraid and would like to do something, but that doesn't matter because the agents know that the fearful Americans have no place to meaningfully share their perceptions or concerns, and so do the Americans.

If administration will not step in and ban the posters exhibiting such behavior for their abuse and unreasonable denial, then the public gets pushed over the edge, eventually.




And the Constitution is gone.  No more America.

ON EDIT:
I'll apologize without removing the "cowardly".  Confusion creates fear that cannot find direction.  A group looks cowardly because they cannot define a reasonably invested action.  You're not cowards.  But I'm getting sick of these agents treating you like sheep and your thinking getting closer to the cliff.  Wake up!

This is the internet but it only exists because darpa, a CIA division developed it.    They did so because studies that Americans hard earned tax dollars paid for, determined that using the internet medium and unconscious hard wired aspects of our brains make certain social structures easily established and manipulated.

Your challenge is to get unconfused.  Understand the fear and the fear disapears, it is replaced by respect which can operate the same but leave you clear headed and thinking.  You are one of 2.5 billion Americans and probably about 2 b Americans, if asked, would chose to preserve the Constitution because they share a respect for the basic principles that are unconsciously appreciated.  If you don't post a simple statement with justification (help me to understand better why you are not involved) you will not be using an amazing medium right at your hand to support and defend your Constitution.  What are you afraid of?

You are being asked to do so, ......... now.  Please post your opinions of this exchange that is occurring with regard to the Twin towers structure, but keep it reasonable.  Those trying to create confusion and destroy the Constitution already benefit from the direct confusion they parody.

This is the internet.  You are many and you are one, reading, now.  Get active.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 2, 2009)

As this thread title has the words, *psyops and infiltration*, I should explain that the psyops is controlling the 9-11 truth movement also through an infiltration.  Or perhaps creating its leadership and knowledge base.

One of the agents of the psyops who has been stalking me for 5 years has now showed up on this message board to work here for the destruction of the Constitution and support for the means of secret mass murder.  This agent started at "Lets Roll 9-11" and has been joined by others as I've traveled through the internet forums sharing the independently verified evidence for the concrete core with Americans getting them the truth about the structure of the towers which was misrepresented by FEMA to NIST invalidating the cause of death.

They followed me from there to another board called breakfornews.com that is a cointelpro site which attempted an elaborate debunking of my information.  The attempt failed miserably when the administrator joined the fraud and posted photoshopped image in an effort to support gam, the agent who has arrived here, seriously screwed up by getting the foreshortening of lines backwards on photoshopped feature when trying to fake evidence and pass off WTC 2 interior photos as WTC 1.

It is all pretty well explained on the icke forum here.

David Icke's Official Forums - View Single Post - The Infiltration Of The Truth Movement

The thread

The Infiltration Of The Truth Movement - Page 34 - David Icke's Official Forums

Another post with the full set of photoshopped images.

David Icke's Official Forums - View Single Post - No Independently Verifiable Evidence of Steel Core

The thread.

No Independently Verifiable Evidence of Steel Core - Page 42 - David Icke's Official Forums


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 2, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, youbetcha pal.
> ...



Once again Toto has been taken to school and proven wrong again.Great post there about Ditzcon Chris. just wondering,whats the argument you and Terral have? I have gathered from MY conversations with you that you agree with me that the towers were brought down by controlled demolitions.the evidence is overwhelming in that matter.That being said,what is it exactly that you and Terral are arguing about and disagree on? I thought you agreed with me and Terral on the obvious  that the towers were brought down by controlled demolition?


----------



## Christophera (Sep 2, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Yes, I agree.

However I have actual evidence of the towers that stood, and I am focused on functional uses of that evidence.

Terral and I actually go way back and I find he is caught up in senstationalism and has little appreciation for the fact that he can be easily used to create cognitive dissonance.  Cognitive dissonance is a major tool of the psyops and the "big lie".

There are many good Americans that simply cannot believe that the government could do such a thing so shut down their brains when you mention it.

Personally I know for a fact that any entity in a governmental positon that even begins to undertake anything like what happened on 9-11, has lost its official capacity.  It is no longer the government.  Any official undertaking such has made themselves an imposter, an infiltrator as soon as they begin the first act.

The US government is only a lawful entity.  When it ceases to be lawful it ceases to be that entity.

That perspective is supported by historical criminal law and simple logic.

Essentialy Terral gets used as a tool by the perps by lacking focus and judicious, strategic uses of information.  He is not alone.  The reason it is so easy is that people have patterns and habits and the infiltrators know this.  It is not his pattern or habit to go outside his circles and check the information he shares and supports.  Basically he has learned to operate mentally with generalizatons, all or nothing thinking and minimizations.  The American psyops, the dumbing down and division is successful with him.  I would be surprised if he knows any rednecks or hard core construction workers.  If he did he would know that FEMA deceived NIST and that the cause of death determination is invalid by that alone.


----------



## Toro (Sep 2, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> Once again Toto has been taken to school and proven wrong again.



I don't know if I should laugh at your or feel sorry for you.

I refuted it in the following thread.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...s-and-infiltration-of-us-gov.html#post1458752

Even Chris admitted he was wrong.



Christophera said:


> Okay, my numbers aren't perfect and you approve of his profit and don't support the Consitution, have no evidence that FEMA did not deceive NIST, as I've proven in the other thread with independently verified evidence.
> 
> Arithmetic is the numbers.  What's easy to deduce is that you support the demise of the  US Constitution and the benefit the infiltrators find in keeping the means of mass murder secret.



It's like you losing 45-0 in a football game and thinking you are winning.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 2, 2009)

Toro said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Once again Toto has been taken to school and proven wrong again.
> ...




Hmmm, it seems you only have misrepresentations just as your allies supporting the secret means of mass murder.

silverstein still made a profit, just not as much as I had estimated.

Do you realize you are defending the people that also "leaked" the plans that gage and jones use?  Which I've shown to be digitally altered?

Loose Change and the faked WTC 1 plans


----------



## Toro (Sep 2, 2009)

Show me how he made a profit.  Include the claim on the building purchased in 1980.  Show what he paid for the building in 1980 and all the maintenance expenditure necessary to keep the building up.

And why should we believe you?  You said he made $6 billion.  What credibility do you have in this when you were so blatantly wrong the first time?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 2, 2009)

Toro said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Once again Toto has been taken to school and proven wrong again.
> ...


yep that describes YOU Bush dupes perfectly.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 2, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



The endgame is now and the fact there is a team using deception, manipulation, selectivity, and collusion to attack competent information and dismiss it unreasonably in the way they have, pretty much exposes a facet of the conspiracy to decieve and destabilize groups of Americans trying to form opinions, between gam, toto, albie, elvis, kandy, who have no evidence and do not stand for lawful performance and Constitutional due process in a case of mass murder that was used to usurp the Constitution with the pre-written patriot act, then trash the economy.

The other facets of the conspiracy, post 9-11, are the plans of silverstein, gage+jone+woods+hoffman et al, guilianis theft of the NYC plans, all in support of the FEMA misinformation to NIST and the public.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 2, 2009)

Okay, Christophera ... you are not suppose to inhale.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 2, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Okay, Christophera ... you are not suppose to inhale.



dont know how else you would smoke a cigerette like I like to.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 2, 2009)

Christophera said:


> The endgame is now and the fact there is a team using deception, manipulation, selectivity, and collusion to attack competent information and dismiss it unreasonably in the way they have, pretty much exposes a facet of the conspiracy to decieve and destabilize groups of Americans trying to form opinions, between gam, toto, albie, elvis, kandy, who have no evidence and do not stand for lawful performance and Constitutional due process in a case of mass murder that was used to usurp the Constitution with the pre-written patriot act, then trash the economy.
> 
> The other facets of the conspiracy, post 9-11, are the plans of silverstein, gage+jone+woods+hoffman et al, guilianis theft of the NYC plans, all in support of the FEMA misinformation to NIST and the public.



very true.well said.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2009)

dang, he started ANOTHER one
LOL


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 2, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, Christophera ... you are not suppose to inhale.
> ...



Wasn't talking about cigs.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 2, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > The endgame is now and the fact there is a team using deception, manipulation, selectivity, and collusion to attack competent information and dismiss it unreasonably in the way they have, pretty much exposes a facet of the conspiracy to decieve and destabilize groups of Americans trying to form opinions, between gam, toto, albie, elvis, kandy, who have no evidence and do not stand for lawful performance and Constitutional due process in a case of mass murder that was used to usurp the Constitution with the pre-written patriot act, then trash the economy.
> ...



Let me expand it lightly.

*The other facets of the conspiracy, post 9-11, are the plans of silverstein, gage+jones+woods+hoffman, loose change, breakfornews.com et al, guilianis theft of the NYC plans, all in support of the FEMA misinformation to NIST and the public.*

There are many very intelligent people that are quite incapable of concieving that the information base they invested in was all fabricated.  Some of those listed certainly participate unknowingly, others, perhaps not.  There is such a thing as "general support" very conspicous because of the near total lack of cognitive basis with the strategy of opposition or perhaps not actually reading so exposing that they are engaging anything of a reasoning process.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 2, 2009)

Toro said:


> Show me how he made a profit.  Include the claim on the building purchased in 1980.  Show what he paid for the building in 1980 and all the maintenance expenditure necessary to keep the building up.
> 
> And why should we believe you?  You said he made $6 billion.  What credibility do you have in this when you were so blatantly wrong the first time?



WHY bother doing so with someone who only sees what they WANT to see? pretty stupid and pointless to bother with you.The way you only selectively read things since it doesnt fit YOUR version of events you want to believe in,it would be pretty stupid for him to bother doing that with YOU. seeing how you never watch videos of witness testimonys and suppressed film footage the corporate controlled media wont air since they never follow YOUR version you want to believe in.why bother with you?


----------



## Christophera (Sep 2, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Show me how he made a profit.  Include the claim on the building purchased in 1980.  Show what he paid for the building in 1980 and all the maintenance expenditure necessary to keep the building up.
> ...



That is true.  It is a form of selectivity that stays away from issues they are trying to diminish.  Choosing to try and create contention where it does not creat focus on any critical aspects for the disinfo operation to oppose.


----------



## Toro (Sep 2, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Show me how he made a profit.  Include the claim on the building purchased in 1980.  Show what he paid for the building in 1980 and all the maintenance expenditure necessary to keep the building up.
> ...



You thought an Onion satirical video was a real video.  That's all we need to know about your analytical abilities.


----------



## Toro (Sep 2, 2009)

BTW, who here posts at the David Icke forums?

And if so, why?


----------



## Christophera (Sep 2, 2009)

Toro said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



What of the agent who refuses to use evidence or reason?  Perhaps analytical abilities and pretend they're in use, ...... when they are not.  All for a purpose against rights and freedom, keeping a dark secret of the means of mass murder.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 2, 2009)

Toro said:


> BTW, who here posts at the David Icke forums?
> 
> And if so, why?



gamit posts fradulent evidence at the icke forum to support the secret means of mass murder.


----------



## Toro (Sep 2, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, who here posts at the David Icke forums?
> ...



Its not secret mass murder.  We already know who committed the act of war - al-Qaeda.  It is hardly a secret.


----------



## Toro (Sep 2, 2009)

Christophera said:


> What of the agent who refuses to use evidence or reason?  Perhaps analytical abilities and pretend they're in use, ...... when they are not.  All for a purpose against rights and freedom, keeping a dark secret of the means of mass murder.



What happened to the 100 passengers on flight 77 that did not slam into the Pentagon?  What does your reason and analytical abilities tell you about those people?


----------



## Christophera (Sep 2, 2009)

Toro said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Your reading skills are bad.  You still don't know what the act was because the cause of death analysis was sabotaged.

The secret methods of mass murder is what gamit seeks to protect.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 3, 2009)

Christophera said:


> BTW, to start.  I like this board.  I feel the admin are real and that it's purposes are genuine.



This attitude will change in a few weeks. As soon as people find mistakes in his theory, like they ALWAYS do, he'll cry "SHILL" and "AGENT" like a little baby and declare this board and it's people all part of the conspiracy.

Just wait.


----------



## Toro (Sep 3, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Your reading skills are bad.  You still don't know what the act was because the cause of death analysis was sabotaged.
> 
> The secret methods of mass murder is what gamit seeks to protect.



My reading skills are very good.

We know that four planes were hijacked.  We know that three of them slammed into buildings.  We know there were 19 hijackers on board.  We know that al-Qaeda was behind the attacks.

Debating the construction of the WTC does not change these facts and is merely a diversion set forth by people who easily believe conspiracy theories and have difficulty in comprehending the nature of randomness.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 3, 2009)

Toro said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Your reading skills are bad.  You still don't know what the act was because the cause of death analysis was sabotaged.
> ...



The concrete core will not burn so the entire perspective you promote is a fallacy serving mass murder.

Here is the WTC 2 concrete core.







No one has ever had a reasonable description of what it is if not concrete.

Your psyops promoting the secret means of mass murder cannot reasonably succeed.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 3, 2009)

Perhaps it is becoming clear to true Americans that love their Constituion and are willing to reasonably consider independently verified evidence used with reason to show the deception regarding the core of the Twins.

It may also be clear that IF, I were a single individual without valid evidence, posting erroneous evidence, there would be absolutely no need for the huge team assembled in the FEMA deception thread, unreasonably supporting each other with NO evidence, let alone independently verified evidence.

The truth of the concrete core is the most important fact to supress that the perpetrators of mass murder face.  The reaction here to my information proves it.  Major gatekeeping.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 3, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Perhaps it is becoming clear to true Americans that love their Constituion and are willing to reasonably consider independently verified evidence used with reason to show the deception regarding the core of the Twins.
> 
> It may also be clear that IF, I were a single individual without valid evidence, posting erroneous evidence, there would be absolutely no need for the huge team assembled in the FEMA deception thread, unreasonably supporting each other with NO evidence, let alone independently verified evidence.
> 
> The truth of the concrete core is the most important fact to supress that the perpetrators of mass murder face.  The reaction here to my information proves it.  Major gatekeeping.



No. 

It's becoming quite clear that people think you're batshit crazy. Look at how many forums you've been banned from. Even fellow truther sites don't put up with your shit.

How sad for you.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 3, 2009)

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps it is becoming clear to true Americans that love their Constituion and are willing to reasonably consider independently verified evidence used with reason to show the deception regarding the core of the Twins.
> ...




It is true that DARPA, a division of the CIA developed the internet for a reason.  It is clear now that reason was to create a fake cyber social environment where they could collectively, collusively misrepresent reality.

And since the "fellow truther sites" or their denizons, don't have anymore evidence than you, it is logical that they would ban me at first opportunity IF there is a psyops seeking to control Americas perception of the truth, just to get rid of the place where I might present my evidence.

Or, IF they were a part of the psyops, they would act to dismiss evidence and reason from whereever it might come from.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 3, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



No Chris. 

It's the simple fact that your theory sucks, and has no basis in fact whatsoever. People got tired of your same repetitive crap and got rid of you.

You start out the same way at every forum.

Ease yourself in, compliment people and the admins, then people start asking questions about your theory that may expose holes in it, and then you start calling them shills or agents.

Same shit every time.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 3, 2009)

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



The reverse is true for the reason that independently verified evidenced shows that the concrete core was a fact and while that is true, ..... you have no independently verified evidence showing a steel core.  Not even an image of it on 9-11.  

Meaning that your logically discernable motives suck because they seek to keep the methods of mass murder on 9-11 secret.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 3, 2009)

Christophera said:


> The reverse is true for the reason that independently verified evidenced shows that the concrete core was a fact and while that is true, ..... you have no independently verified evidence showing a steel core.  Not even an image of it on



Where's the scaled drawing Chris? You know the one you said you could produce?


----------



## Christophera (Sep 3, 2009)

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > The reverse is true for the reason that independently verified evidenced shows that the concrete core was a fact and while that is true, ..... you have no independently verified evidence showing a steel core.  Not even an image of it on
> ...



After you get the plans back from guiliani who stole them in Deceber of 2001 and placed them in this.  The "Fortress" a private warehouse he rents space from.







*Our concern is based on the following facts, as we understand them. On or about December 24, 2001, Commissioner George Rios, on behalf of the City of New York and/or the Department of Records and Information Services of the City of New York, entered into a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc., signed by Saul Cohen, President, concerning the records of the mayoralty of Rudolph Giuliani. The records are said to include appointment books, cabinet meeting audiotapes, e-mails, telephone logs, advance and briefing memos, correspondence, transition materials, and private schedules, as well as Mr. Giuliani&#65533;s departmental, travel, event, subject, and Gracie Mansion files. Giuliani's "World Trade Center files"*


_Giuliani's Papers Go to Private Group, Not City - The New York Times
Rudy Giuliani has spent a lifetime dictating his own legend. When he was U.S. attorney in Manhattan, he abruptly ended the longtime practice of publishing annual reports, making reporters and others utterly dependent on his version of how productive the office was. And now, while peddling the story of his mayoralty for millions to publishers and moviemakers, he's gained exclusive control over a public record ordinarily available to all.

Gabe Pressman, the city's greatest television newsman, did an op-ed piece in the Times last week celebrating Bloomberg's destruction of Giuliani's eight-year stonewall. As accurate as this piece may prove to be about Bloomberg, it failed to note that the wall around Giuliani's public life has only relocated to a fortress in Queens. Giuliani does not trust the Bloomberg administration to resist FOIL requests for him, nor does he trust the charter to safeguard his myth. He will shape it himself for profit, laundering the people's papers through his own cadre of mercenaries and true believers, leaving for the public eye only what he sees fit._

And he was probably paid to take the documents

_New York News - Rudy's Ties to a Terror Sheikh - page 1
Rudy's Ties to a Terror Sheikh
Giuliani's business contracts tie him to the man who let 9/11's mastermind escape the FBI
by Wayne Barrett
November 27th, 2007 3:39 PM
Illustration by Wes Duvall
Special reporting by Samuel Rubenfeld and additional research by Adrienne Gaffney and Danielle Schiffman
more news most popular most commented
Feds Lock Up a Queens Immigrant For Five Years Without Charges
by Chris Thompson
The Trouble With Hillary
This Modern World by Tom Tomorrow
Immigrants Rally, Counterprotesters Scream, and Al Jazeera Takes It All In
Runnin' Scared by Maria Luisa Tucker
The NYPD's 'Operation Lucky Bag' Subway Stings Make a Comeback
by Sean Gardiner
Baseball 's Mitchell Report is About Evading Congress and Bashing the Union
Runnin' Scared by Allen Barra
"Most Popular" tools brought to you by: 


Three weeks after 9/11, when the roar of fighter jets still haunted the city's skyline, the emir of gas-rich Qatar, Sheikh Hamad bin Khalifah al-Thani, toured Ground Zero. Although a member of the emir's own royal family had harbored the man who would later be identified as the mastermind of the attack&#8212;a man named Khalid Sheikh Muhammad, often referred to in intelligence circles by his initials, KSM&#8212;al-Thani rushed to New York in its aftermath, offering to make a $3 million donation, principally to the families of its victims. Rudy Giuliani, apparently unaware of what the FBI and CIA had long known about Qatari links to Al Qaeda, appeared on CNN with al-Thani that night and vouched for the emir when Larry King asked the mayor: "You are a friend of his, are you not?"
"We had a very good meeting yesterday. Very good," said Giuliani, adding that he was "very, very grateful" for al-Thani's generosity._

So I get the dimensions right for you.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 3, 2009)

This thread has the purpose of informing you about the psyops so you can see how it works.

If you resent that your tax dollars are being used to manipulate you with subtle psychological methods, then you might want, or even need, to study what I assert is a very predictable and consistent behavior.  Once you observe its existence you can create counter behavior that assimilates values and principles parallel to the US Constitution and presents them as a standard you have an untent to uphold.  
When others don't meet the standard, you must reject them and their opinions because niether can serve your interersts in seeing the Consitution upheld.  This sounds harsh, but it the internet and the only available means to effectively use free speech, IF it is respected in the place you attempt it. 

Accordingly, here is the principle being exercised.  Kandy was upset because she got treated like the others she chose to fit in with who absolutely do not use evidence or reason and the do it to keep the means of mass murder on 9-11 secret.  I've explained to her how it has to be here on the web

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1484294-post622.html


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 3, 2009)

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, to start.  I like this board.  I feel the admin are real and that it's purposes are genuine.
> ...


he already has


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 3, 2009)

Christophera said:


> This thread has the purpose of informing you about the psyops so you can see how it works.
> 
> If you resent that your tax dollars are being used to manipulate you with subtle psychological methods, then you might want, or even need, to study what I assert is a very predictable and consistent behavior.  Once you observe its existence you can create counter behavior that assimilates values and principles parallel to the US Constitution and presents them as a standard you have an untent to uphold.
> When others don't meet the standard, you must reject them and their opinions because niether can serve your interersts in seeing the Consitution upheld.  This sounds harsh, but it the internet and the only available means to effectively use free speech, IF it is respected in the place you attempt it.
> ...


all you do is post the exact same bullshit over and over
it didnt pass the common sense test the first time, what makes you think it would the 500th time?


----------



## Christophera (Sep 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



The perpetrators would like that yu are using cognitive distortions to manipulate.

"all part of the conspiracy"

_1. All or nothing thinking:  Things are placed in black or white categories._

_10. Labeling:  Instead of understanding errors over generalization is applied._

_4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._

gam never did post any independently verified evidence to support FEMA.  Only attempts to foist his fraudulent use of silverstiens faked plans for the dimensions.  Not even an image from 9-11 of the supposed steel core columns.  Very few of the dimensions can be read from the scanned blueprints, so he might have the orginal.  

The concrete core is proven with independently verified evidence in this thread.  Ceratinly no other core has been.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 3, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...


except you havent proven a single thing you have claimed
there was NO CONCRETE WALL IN THE CORE
you keep trying to claim some dust cloud as a concrete wall


----------



## Christophera (Sep 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



As has been explained, the perpetrators of mass murder would approve of your position and oppose mine under all conditions, even at the loss of your credibility, which is gone, and you continue to ignore facts.  Such behavior can only be to keep the means of mass murder secret.  Certainly canno be construed to support Constitutional due process.

People, ...... take note.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 3, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


really?
the perpertrators were Al Qaeda


----------



## Christophera (Sep 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Uhhhhh you won't even conduct the first piece of reasoning to determine WHAT the event on 9-11 happened to, how the building was built, .......... and you are already blaming those people?

The perpetrators would really like your position!!!!!


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 3, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


already been done, moron
it was known 8 fucking years ago
grow a brain


----------



## Christophera (Sep 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



What was done 8 years ago was a deception about the structural design and I've proven such.
Only Consitutional due process in a case of mass murder is the proper thing to do.  The cause of death analysis is erroneous and your repeated failure there to show any independently verified evidence or concern for lawful government shows you oppose the Constitution and promote the secret methods of murder.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 4, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


no, your continued LIES do that


----------



## Christophera (Sep 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



If I assert a concrete core and post a picture that looks more like a concrete core than steel core columns, the fact appears to be that you are the deceptive one here, and incompetent as well.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 4, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


sorry, but a photo of a dust cloud does not a concrete wall make


----------



## Christophera (Sep 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



The perpetrators of mass murder would appreciate your comment and refusal to recognize the obvious.  I however think it is sick that you can so easily support that the means of mass murder remain secret.  How can we possibly protect the Constitution if we refuse to stand for its principles.

Oh, I guess the perpetrators don't care about that, so you're not concerned.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 4, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


the constitution has not been violated by anything related to 9/11
you have yet to show any proof that the perpetrators of 9/11 were anyone other than those already accused
show some evidence and make your charge

but your stupid line wont work on me because i, unlike you, actually know what the constitution says


----------



## editec (Sep 4, 2009)

I certainly believe that organizations set out to disinform the people.

I do not subsscibe to any overarching conspiracy theory, but I certainly believe that conspiracies can and do happen.

As to the net becoming a victim of this disinformation, and boards being targeted for such disinformation campaigns?

Abso-fuckin'-lutely.

As to "Bots" that pass the can pass the touring test?

I have no idea. Could be.

Some of the posters on board certainly never engage in real debate.

They post catagorical statements which they fail to defend.

Those could be bots, I suppose.

As to the 9-11 conspiracy theories?

Beyond my ken to fathom, really.

Like most conspiracies involving complex crimes, the evidence and analysis of same requires training beyond by ability to evaluate.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You are uniformed or mind controlled.

THE 9-11 COVERUP: THE BUSH ADMINISTRATION & GOVT AGENCIES BLOCKED TERRORIST INVESTIGATIONS



DiveCon said:


> you have yet to show any proof that the perpetrators of 9/11 were anyone other than those already accused
> show some evidence and make your charge
> 
> but your stupid line wont work on me because i, unlike you, actually know what the constitution says



*Amendment XIV

Section 1. All persons born or naturalized in the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof, are citizens of the United States and of the state wherein they reside. No state shall make or enforce any law which shall abridge the privileges or immunities of citizens of the United States; nor shall any state deprive any person of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor deny to any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the laws. *

And work with the perpetrators of mass murder to keep the secret of HOW it was done by working to conceal the true structural design by IGNORING due process.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 4, 2009)

Christophera said:


> And work with the perpetrators of mass murder to keep the secret of HOW it was done by working to conceal the true structural design by IGNORING due process.



Sounds like you Chris. I'm starting to think that you are nothing more than one of the terrorists (or their supporters) sent here to try and muddy the waters. Someone who is trying to keep that little tiny bit of dissension going amongst the American public.

Nobody, and I mean NOBODY, even gives your theory a second though. Out of all the engineers, conspiracy theorist, etc. You only garner about 10 people to support you.

Interesting.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 4, 2009)

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > And work with the perpetrators of mass murder to keep the secret of HOW it was done by working to conceal the true structural design by IGNORING due process.
> ...



These people got it.

World Trade Center Towers Core was Concrete 9/11

This guy made a video, he totally gets it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2MStxGeRdE]YouTube - North Tower - Concrete Core[/ame]

And hundreds of thousands have viewed my video with millions seeing the site, so many, many people understand but the psyops you are a part of cannot recognize that because it does not serve the perpetrators need for secrecy relating to the means of mass murder.

Of course there is no site about the steel core columns, because there is no information on them besides misrepresented construction photos and fake plans.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 4, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



Keep supporting the terrorists Chris. That's your job isn't it?


----------



## Christophera (Sep 4, 2009)

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



Eewwwwwww, working to create cognitive dissonance.  

Trying to psychologically effect peoples ability to use logic with unsupported statements that rely on attitudes or seek to create them.  Typical psyops agent, or typical inept moron/agent.

The Twin towers were incredibly strong because of their steel reinforced cast concrete tubular core.  No other core can be evidenced with independently verified evidence.

MSNBC - âPainful and Horribleâ






*Still, Robertson, whose firm is responsible for three of the six tallest buildings in the world, feels a sense of pride that the massive towers, supported by a steel-tube exoskeleton and a reinforced concrete core, held up as well as they didmanaging to stand for over an hour despite direct hits from two massive commercial jetliners.
*

independently verified by August Domel,  Ph.d SE. PE ground zero safety report. (He saw FEMA plans 2 weeks after 9-11 at ground zero) and is a certifed structural engineer in 12 states.

Stop trying to support the secret methods of mass murder and supporting the demise of the Constitution.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 4, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



Robertson said nothing of the sort.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 4, 2009)

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



You assert that two of the tallest buildings in the world collapsed killing 3,000 people and 20 seconds and 2 days later the chief engineer inaccurately described the structure in a global news magazine, *and did not ask for a correction.*

Or you assert that Newsweek made and error and that despite the huge liability, the chief engineer did not ask for a correction.

Or you assert he did ask for a correction and Newsweek refused.

Which is it agent?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 4, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


well, at least we know where you get most of your bullshit
LOL


----------



## Christophera (Sep 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



You can use cognitive distortions all you wish but you have not and cannot produce evidence showing FEMA's core to have existed.  Only misrepresentations of construction photos can be used, and they are all so far away no details can be discerned.

This construction photo is closer and shows a butt plate left and right of the central crane.  

http://algoxy.com/psych/images/fillet.diagram.gif

Whereas I've provided independently verified evidence of the concrete tubular core.  Accordingly, stop providing support for the secret methods of mass murder used on 9-11 and CEASE working to dispense with the US Constitution and promote lawless government.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 4, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



When I asked him via email a few months ago, he said that he never told Newsweek anything about a core and supposed it was too late to request a correction.

It was the reporter that put that information in there on her own.

You're just to stupid to realize that though and would rather use deceit to further your goals.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 4, 2009)

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



You are a terrible liar.  Very unimaginative, not credible because you have evaded the questions.

You support the demise of the US Constitution and secrete means of mass murder on 9-11, just as I assert.  This is clear.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 4, 2009)

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...


and that is typical of all the troofers
thats why i refuse to call them "truthers" because they refuse to use the actual truth and prefer to use lies


----------



## Christophera (Sep 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



Your teamwork with gam is observed.  He has evaded pointed questions challenging his assertions that Robertson on September 13, 2001 was misquouted and an error published  You seek help him evade and to obscure the means of mass murder and impede Americans reasonably trying to use free speech to create an informed opinion and protect the Constitution.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 5, 2009)

The agents seeking to misinform, disinform, disrupt, interfere, etc cannot prevail in a discussion of truth and meaning with their deceptive and manipulative manner.  Therefore they must seek to distract.

What they have done is targeted Terral for ridicule, thinking he'll swallow the bait, with the creation of a thread with his name in it.

* Terral & sillybooboo...
started by: Dude *

Well, I don't think he will.  Terral may be a bit odd and obsessive, but he's not stupid, and, the key part, Terral is sincere.

Terral's information is generally fairly accurate, although somewhat lacking in observance of priority and fundamental usefulness.  It will, eventually, be information that we should be dealing with IF we are to have a functional world.  

When disinfo agents have to invent a game of kickball to keep a thread pinned and distract from the information they target in gatekeeping, the information of the concrete core, they are near the end of their rope.

Agents in a psyops only have to stop the most useful information, the other information, after a point in the operation planned to take total control, will not matter.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 10, 2009)

The psyops weaves a wiggly path of induced evasion for social comfort here.



eots said:


> YouTube - WTC7: NIST Finally Admits Freefall (Part I)



The perpetrators love that they can use the fake experts to keep the psyops techno rally working with such issues when the entire event is very obviously not a collapse.

The entire scenario of social manipuation, and aquiesense to it, participation in it, is ludicious.

Chandler is too filled with social fears to engage the concrete core issue.  I've seen him in public meetings kissing up to gage and basking in public attention instead of confronting hard evidence more substancial and useful for truth than the free fall issue he gains attention with in the public setting.  Which of course the perpetrators are always trying to steer away from.  He prefers intellectual circle jerks that can go nowhere, IF they are accepted and entertained by the public, his peers.

That they are accepted and entertained establishes that evidence and reason will not be used by officials.  They deny reality and use that to take the futures of Americans.

Americans allow it within the "big lie" psychology as humans react to it when imposed, because of human social fears and the tendency to procrastinate, evade difficult duties and always use the easy way.

Technically, the structural deception by NIST of the core of the Twins invalidating the cause of death absolutely requires official action on behalf of law enforcement.  No BS debate, ONLY one question is examined, "What was the true core of the Twins?"   If the only evidence available is used, it must be determined it was concrete.  Then the question, "Where are the plans" must be asked and answered.  Then, "Why did NIST not have the plans?".

The above is logical and effective.  Everything else has no meaningful resolution and is completely under the control of societal elements/features well controlled by the perpetrators of mass for the purposes of evasion.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 10, 2009)

Eots, do you believe the WTC 1 & 2 had a concrete and rebar core 12' thick?


----------



## Christophera (Sep 10, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Eots, do you believe the WTC 1 & 2 had a concrete and rebar core 12' thick?



The perpetrators of mass murder would ask agents protecting their interests to try and induce the public thinking to operate in a realm of beliefs while ignoring evidence and reason.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 10, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Eots, do you believe the WTC 1 & 2 had a concrete and rebar core 12' thick?
> ...


yes, you do try and give them extra breaks by claiming things that didnt exist


----------



## Christophera (Sep 10, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You post no evidence countering independently verified evidence so your post is not credible for the purpose of making the suggestion of beliefs ruling over evidence

The only independently verified evidence of any core shows a concrete core.  WTC 1 north and west wall rebar.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 10, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


you see rebar where none existed
you are helping the actual murderers by attempting to claim the actual murderers didnt do it


----------



## Christophera (Sep 10, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



The purposes of the perpetrators of mass murder would mandate that you would deny that what is seen is rebar, .......... when it can be absolutely nothing else.

In 7 years only once or twice has anyone tried to say it was structural because photos obviously show a huge difference.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 12, 2009)

The psyops targeting this message board for disinformation seems to have evolved from ridicule and evasive unaccountablity to a more outright obfusucation, which has grown from a hijacking of the FEMA deception thread into the agents working to artificially position any thread in the conspiracy forum at the top rather than the FEMA deception thread.






Apparently Terral may be unwittingly be used to provide something they can focus on that is not the concrete core issue relating to the FEMA deception.

I've asked Terral if there are any uses for his information, and he has completely failed to define any.  Basically at this time, his information is all useless.  Most information is.  Later, it will have uses.  

Now it does not have a use.  Conditions require other information to be used first before such information can be used.

Right now the fact that the official cause of death is shown to be invalidated in the FEMA thread, means the NY state attorney general has a duty to the people of that state to provide due process in 3,000 murders.  In this case an inquiry into the alleged deception.  So the information of that thread has a well defined and valid use.

But, .......... Terral isn't posting there, he's playing ping pong with divecon, toro and agent smith.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 13, 2009)

ROFLMAO
yeah this board is controlled by FEMA


----------



## Christophera (Sep 13, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> ROFLMAO
> yeah this board is controlled by FEMA



That would be a distortion in an effort to minimize, both psyops tactics and not legitimate responses.

It appears those supporting the FEMA purposes well outnumber those opposing the FEMA deception upon NIST/the public and the intended confusion of the psyops is imposed by shear numbers obscuring facts and impeding progressive uses of free speech towards creating informated opinion needed in defending the Constitution.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 13, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > ROFLMAO
> ...


dude, seriously, seek out professional help


----------



## Christophera (Sep 13, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



The perpetrators would approve of your effort to minimize again.  

However, there have been 3,000 murders and the United States Constitution has been compromised and I actually have evidence whereas the psyops does not.  It only has a limited capacity to decieve and manipulate in an arena of facts, which is inadequate, so of course you'll snivel.

I need to know that no child on the land of my nation ever goes through this for the reasons apparent, ......... ever again.






In fact I would wish that for all of the children of the world.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 13, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


you are certifiably insane, i think you need professional help
please seek it out


----------



## Christophera (Sep 13, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Efforts to minimalize with cognitive distortions and suggestion will not change the fact that FEMA deceived the official agency charged with analysing collapse.  It will not change that 3,000 people were murdered and the cause of death of official record is therefore invalid.

Your psyops efforts directed at keeping the secret means of mass murder are quite obvious and fails because you have no evidence and only manipulation and denial in reply.

BTW, if psychology were to diagnose your behavior it would be sociopathic at the least.  Since you are most likely acting on some kind of directive you are simply an incompetent professional at best.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 13, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


LOL you are a clown


----------



## Christophera (Sep 13, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Still no rational responsible response recognizing lawful performance by government.  No intent to see due process served when it has been shown that the cause of death of 3,000 is invalid, clearly there is only ad hominum and manipulative collusion shown by your responses.

If you were a citizen, your behavior whould be termed shameful at the least.  Citizens will have nothing to do with associating as obviously as you have with secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 13, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


i am a citizen and i still think you are a fucking mentally retarded moron


----------



## Christophera (Sep 13, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




Your behavior will not qualify you to even be an immigrant, so forget having that kind of credibility.

_The Oath of Allegiance

The final step in the naturalization process is the reciting of the "oath of allegiance" by the applicant, in which he or she makes several promises upon becoming a U.S. citizen. The oath of allegiance is:

"I hereby declare, on oath, that I absolutely and entirely renounce and abjure all allegiance and fidelity to any foreign prince, potentate, state, or sovereignty of whom or which I have heretofore been a subject or citizen; *that I will support and defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America against all enemies, foreign and domestic;* that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I will bear arms on behalf of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform noncombatant service in the Armed Forces of the United States when required by the law; that I will perform work of national importance under civilian direction when required by the law; and that I take this obligation freely without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; so help me God."_


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 13, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


hey dumbfuck
i dont have to take any oath 
i was BORN HERE
so you can shove that shit up your pussy ass


----------



## Christophera (Sep 13, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Uhhhhhh, are you trying to say as a natural born person you have less duty than an immigrant to * defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America* and fully evade such duty here and now?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 13, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


you are not defending the constitution
you are a mental patient that has escaped from the mental ward of your state institution


----------



## Christophera (Sep 13, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




Okay, I gather you feel that you can be a citizen and not *defend the Constitution and laws of the United States of America*, which of course puts your legal status in question as I would testify that you are seeking to obstruct justice because people need independently verified evidence and I'm trying to bring it but you are colluding with others to use manipulation to try and diminish the meanings that will protect the Constitution. Then of course you have admitted that the laws of the United States of America mean nothing so that is consistent.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 13, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


what you are doing is not defending the constitution, you are a fucking moron trying to claim the constitutionally elected government carried out a mass murder on its citizens

and that makes you one fucking SICK puppy


----------



## JW Frogen (Sep 13, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> ROFLMAO
> yeah this board is controlled by FEMA



If it was, it would be offline half the time.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 13, 2009)

divecon on the side of rationality and truth!  Who would a thunk it?  Way to go, bingo.


----------



## DavidS (Sep 13, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Chris:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, now you know you've got to be a REAL cook if Terral calls your conspiracy theories crazy. I mean, come on... how bad does your theory have to be if TERRAL of all people calls you out on it?? 

Chris, I'd quit while you're ahead...


----------



## Christophera (Sep 13, 2009)

DavidS said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Chris:
> ...



Terrals been asked to define a use for any of his information and he has not.  He's called out nothing.  The reverse, he's been called out and failed to produce any logical medhod by which to use his information.

On the other hand with the information of the FEMA deception immediate official action is required upon formal submittal of competent evidence to the NY state attorney general.  Some photos with annotations and affidavits of witnesses with experience in construction describing what they do and do not see.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 13, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Are you suggesting that the 2000 election was properly conducted?  You might recall that a number of congress persons had 10's of 1,000's of signatures objecting to the certification of the election but no senator, including the one running against gwb, would sign it.

For the record, as soon as an individual elected to an office takes part in something such as 9-11 in any capacity, they are not a part of the US govenment.  They are an infiltrator acting under color of authority and a usurper.

The entire election was a psyops and the senate was the primary target, or else they would have signed because the election was obviously corrupted.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 13, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



The perpetrators operating the psyops would want you to state that, which is not accurate and it is not relative to the information the psyops is trying to obscure here.

I am claiming the buildings involved were misrepresented to the agency having the duty to analyse what was thought to have been collapse.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 13, 2009)

Christophera said:


> The psyops targeting this message board for disinformation seems to have evolved from ridicule and evasive unaccountablity to a more outright obfusucation, which has grown from a hijacking of the FEMA deception thread into the agents working to artificially position any thread in the conspiracy forum at the top rather than the FEMA deception thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Terral apparently thinks that a building that went down killing no one, privately owned, is more important than discussion relating to an obvious deception that invalidates the official cause of death of 3,000 innocent people.

Priority and logic are very important to freedom.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 13, 2009)

DavidS said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Chris:
> ...



Would you give up on Consitutional due process that easily?  

It seems like you see Terral as existing to marginalize information of conspiracies and then attempt to use that factor to minimize, with no rational relation, that the simple deception I prove with independently verifiable evidence is some how on the same level.

I have to tell, you, the perpetrators of mass murder would approve of your attempts, despite their failures.  Do you know they would approve?

The information I bring has an actual usage defined.  Terral has never described any use his information might have.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 13, 2009)

Terral is a disinfo agent too


----------



## Christophera (Sep 14, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Terral is a disinfo agent too



Or an MKultra victim who is the unwitting tool of disinfos.  We have no way of knowing if MK ultra stopped with the Church commission.

One thing is certain, he has no defined uses for the information he pushes and is not reasoning with the evidence showing a very clearly defined use for gaining more truth.

Very clear there is a huge discrepency.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 14, 2009)

Chris Junior is still here?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 14, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Chris Junior is still here?


yup
and still posting the same discredited images that tell nothing


----------



## Christophera (Sep 14, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Junior is still here?
> ...



The perpetrators running the psyops would want you to say that so they can continue to keep the means of mass murder secret.

Of course you post nothing to discredit them.  As usual.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 14, 2009)

I would say this board has an unusual amount of activity in threads that are controversial towards conspiracy that also lack substance adequate to be useful.

This is one of the more crude and desparate activities the psyops does on message boards to impair or discourage unity amongst Americans seeking to protect their Constitution with law, justice and reason supported with evidence.

The tactic is to bury the evidence in garbage if possible.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 14, 2009)

Christophera said:


> I would say this board has an unusual amount of activity in threads that are controversial towards conspiracy that also lack substance adequate to be useful.
> 
> This is one of the more crude and desparate activities the psyops does on message boards to impair or discourage unity amongst Americans seeking to protect their Constitution with law, justice and reason supported with evidence.
> 
> The tactic is to bury the evidence in garbage if possible.


no, its to PUT garbage WITH garbage


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 14, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


they have been discredited to anyone with a functioning brain 

thats why you still believe them


----------



## Christophera (Sep 14, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Since none of those working to destroy the Constitution by ignorance of violations of law and due process have produced any substance from 9-11 showing this as the core of the Twins,







Your words are very logically dismissed as psyops crap.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 14, 2009)

It should be quite clear to any examining the many conspiracy threads in this forum, and the unusual activity of them, that the psyops is working to bury the useful information of the FEMA deception thread here.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 14, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


oh just shut the fuck up no one is doing anything against the constitution but YOU


----------



## Christophera (Sep 14, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Of course the perpetrators of mass murder on 9-11 would want you to say that because you have no evidence from independent sources supporting that FEMA is correct.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 14, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


you are helping the perp, asshole


----------



## Christophera (Sep 14, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Since FEMA states this is what the core of the Twins looked like.






But this below is what we see.  An image showing no structural steel whatsoever.






It appears you attempt to paint others exposing you, as doing what you are doing.  Your opoeration is a psyops, so we can expect this kind of subterfuge.

Considering I've posted evidence of many types, all verifying and consistent with each other.  You've just prove you are completely unreasonable and operate only with a mission to damage Americans efforts to shar the truth and protect their Constitution.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 14, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


the constitution is protected you moron
you want to trash it to blame the wrong people for what happened


----------



## Christophera (Sep 14, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You better examine the patriot act and homeland security.  It is compromised and FEMA, not under the Constitution is poised to take control.

Your efforts are to conceal the nature of what happened by working to support the FEMA lie.  Or, .... to support secret methods of mass murder.

Reasonable human being seek to learn what happened first before blaming people for it.  Such is due process and commen sense/decency and reasonable human performance.  

The perpetrators skipped that step and you want that too.  Logical as I assert you are an agent of theirs.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 14, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


i'm not concealing anything, the facts are already there
you are wrong, and your attempts are a massive failure
i just love exposing you fucking morons for the morons you are


----------



## Christophera (Sep 14, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You just can't happen to find them huh?  Which explains perfectly why you have no evidence and cannot recognize violations of law.

THE 9-11 COVERUP: THE BUSH ADMINISTARTION & GOVT AGENCIES BLOCKED TERRORIST INVESTIGATIONS

PNAC Primer

The USA PATRIOT Act Was Planned Before 9/11 â Global Issues

Your behavior seeks to maintain the effectiveness of the psyops in the face of the obvious conspiracy to deceive, mislead and usurp the Constitution.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 14, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


i'm not gonna waste my time looking for the links for a fucking moronic asshole like you
it would be a waste of my time

but i'm having fun mocking your stupid fucking ass


----------



## Christophera (Sep 14, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Since you have no evidence of the steel core column lie of FEMA that the psyops is here to promote, you make a mockery of the psyops and demonstrate exactly how vital the concrete core information is to dismiss to the destabilization campaign being conducted for years.


----------



## Liability (Sep 14, 2009)

*Cyclops*.

Different concept, Chrissy.

Fucking whacko 9/11 troofers -- even when babbling incoherently about some other baselessly charged conspiracy crap,  make me sick.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 14, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


and since none of your pics EVER show a 12' thick concrete wall in EITHER tower of the twin towers you continue to prove what a massive moron you are


----------



## Christophera (Sep 14, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Not only have I made your own words a link to a 12 foot thick north core wall of WTC 1, but I have a link to a structural engineer that is certified in 12 states.

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.​
and he describes a concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 14, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


nope, what you linked to is yet another LIE
very typical for troofer morons


----------



## Christophera (Sep 14, 2009)

Liability said:


> *Cyclops*.
> 
> Different concept, Chrissy.
> 
> Fucking whacko 9/11 troofers -- even when babbling incoherently about some other baselessly charged conspiracy crap,  make me sick.



The typical psyops, avatar and everything.  I evidence a simple deception by FEMA, an organization not made under the Constitution.  They misrepresent the core of the Twin towers as having steel core columns when it was a steel reinforced cast concrete tube of shear wall construction.

You are conducting cognitive distortions,

_10. Labeling:  Instead of understanding errors over generalization is applied._

_4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._

_2. Over generalization:  Single event is viewed as continuous._

instead of reason and it is apparently done to support secret methods of mass murder as ditzco does, since nieter of you have no eviddence and act in a way which deeply benefits the perpetrators.


----------



## Liability (Sep 15, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > *Cyclops*.
> ...



Yes.  The conspiracy included building the towers, deliberately, in such a way as to make a collapse more likely someday in the future when the conspirators would be able to get some Islamonazis to crash large jetliners into each of the towers.

Well, it was either that or the conspirators planted invisible explosives with no wires and causing no obvious damage to the surrounding walls in doing so.

Pick a fucking mindless irrational and physically impossible loopey conspiracy theory, will ya?


----------



## Christophera (Sep 15, 2009)

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



You can be as loopy as you want in the psyops but that will not provide proof the towers core was anything but concrete.

Way before you work on what happened, if it is not obvious, it is first understood what it happened to.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 15, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


yet you STILL havent provided a SINGLE photo from construction where they are pouring this 12' thick wall of concrete


----------



## Christophera (Sep 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Because the perpetrators removed all of the construction images just like they did the 2 hour documentary I viewd in 1990, with about 1 hour, spread out, just on the concrete core.

Here is the concrete core wall on 9-11.







No steel core columns are seen.  The one column in the background is outside the core on the other side.

Dr. Ron Larsen Ph.d and a former Marine major conducted a search for the documentary, found librarys had listed it, no copy, finally found one to copy, but it was intercepted repeatedly.  He talks about it on his web radio show.

6/20/07 interview (documentary search update 17:50 minutes)
LCB-062007-16kb-Chris.mp3 - www.libertycalling.com

Since the secrecy and budget existed, along with every mailing address of each recipient of the original 2 VHS tape package, it's actually concieveable that nearly every copy was found.  Personally I don't think so.  I think there are quite a few in hall closets and garages.

The truth movement is paralyzed by a psyops filled with phoney truthseekers like yourself that conduct disinformation. otherwise it would have found it by now.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 15, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


the only reason YOU don't see steel columns is because you are a fucking moron


----------



## Christophera (Sep 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I do not see steel columns here, I see what must be rebar.






because seconds before from the same camera the inner wall of structural steel is seen with one corner column forming the spire, ........ and it is much larger without the fine, uniform arcing shape.






The sloping surfaces are the broken shear walls of the core and occasional stubs of interior box columns project, or the wall has fallen out silhouetting the frame.

*The core is empty in ALL images.*


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 15, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


no, that is NOT rebar
what that is(its hard to tell because of the distance and angle) is most likely part of the outter shell that remained standing for a time after the collapse


----------



## Christophera (Sep 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Not the outer shell, wrong position for that, and too small a structural elements.  No horizontal connections.






The red arrow points to the moment frame on the north side of the buildings core.

*The steel core columns in the core area did not exist.*


----------



## Liability (Sep 15, 2009)

DiveCon is right.  Chrissytofairy is a bubbling imbecile.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 15, 2009)

The psyops and destabilization actually began with the replacement of the American knowledge base in about 1920.

Norman Dodd talks about it in this video.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUYCBfmIcHM]YouTube - Norman Dodd On Tax Exempt Foundations[/ame]

Transcripts.

Hidden Agenda Transcript

American education became compartmentalized and history stripped of critical aspects.

Then semiotics took over advertising, corporate PR and entertainment.

Semiotic theory

Semiotics in television.

Do We Read TV and Film Like a Language?

The psyops is very broad and a primary goal is divsion and isolation.

The Constitution is about unity, so in many ways the challenges to morality issues, violence etc, about TV in the 1970's -80's should have been addressed relating to dis-unity rather than the efforts to control out of objection.


----------



## Liability (Sep 15, 2009)

I always HATE it when they replace the American knowledge base.

Chrissy is


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 15, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


so you overlay pics from 2 different angles


----------



## Christophera (Sep 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I did not do the work.  I think it is very good work.  The domed building on the left matches between the pre 9-11 shot and the 9-11 shot quite closely.  They are both visible.  The cameras must have been very close to one another.

There's a loop in a riverside scenic area that people drive through and take pictures.  It can be found on google maps.


----------



## DavidS (Sep 16, 2009)

Teral isn't here to defend his championship of cookiness... do we have a new winner?


----------



## Toro (Sep 16, 2009)

DavidS said:


> Teral isn't here to defend his championship of cookiness... do we have a new winner?



No.  Terral is still here.  Its not even close.

Terral thinks there is a conspiracy in heaven FFS...


----------



## Christophera (Sep 16, 2009)

The psyops includes fakery.  agent gam has been exposed photoshopping images because it has no evidence.

The deception attempted was to make WTC 2 lobby which had elevators opening on the lobby through the core wall with a very special base wall that allowed only lobby elevators to enter directly.  People then went out another door at the opposite end of the elevator and all access over the lobby was via elevator doors in the core.

agent gam used photoshop to put WTC 1 exterior features outside the windows of WTC 2 in order to make the lobbies appear the same.  Since there is no evidence of the supposed steel core columns, the only avenue for agents is to try and disprove or overcome the concrete core evidence.

The first image.  Note the windeos of the footbride outside are wider than they are tall.  In reality the windows are square.






Upon zooming a portion it is seen that the windows of the footbridge outside bleeds through the perimeter columns.






Then the agent shops another one to try and create consistency.






Then the message board admin of breakfornews.com gets into the act and photoshops another with windows wider than they are tall.  Don't ask what all the arrows mean.






Then I get a screen shot of a video with the real view.





*The horizontal lines will always foreshorten when the point of perspective is rotated from perpendicular from the plane viewed.  Here is a site plan and it is seen there is a fairly radical rotation, naturally narrowing the footbridge windows horizontal lines when observed from the WTC lobby.*






The psyops includes lots of agents to try and cover for the fact that there is no evidence of the steel core.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 16, 2009)

Notice since agent gam's act of photoshopping is directly posted in the post before this one, none of the opposition is posting in this thread to decrease the visibility of the exposure of the psyops.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 16, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


hey dumbass, you know the outer shell goes ALL AROUND THE BUILDING, right?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 16, 2009)

Christophera said:


> The psyops includes fakery.  agent gam has been exposed photoshopping images because it has no evidence.
> 
> The deception attempted was to make WTC 2 lobby which had elevators opening on the lobby through the core wall with a very special base wall that allowed only lobby elevators to enter directly.  People then went out another door at the opposite end of the elevator and all access over the lobby was via elevator doors in the core.
> 
> ...


WTF are you talkin about?


----------



## Liability (Sep 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > The psyops includes fakery.  agent gam has been exposed photoshopping images because it has no evidence.
> ...



And who is this "Agent Gam" he speaks of?


----------



## Christophera (Sep 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Of course, but we know you won't post a picture of it, so I will.  Does that look like the outer shell?


----------



## Christophera (Sep 16, 2009)

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



it posts here.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1522306-post1189.html


----------



## Liability (Sep 16, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




This is a clue.  House could make use of it.  

Chrissy makes references to virtually unknown members in this thread whom he seems to imagine we would have any reason to know about after they chatted with Chrissy in some other thread(s).

I have the definitive picture, Chrissy.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 16, 2009)

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Nice demo of a psyops.

Since there is no evidence for the position taken by the agent, the agent can only try to damage the messengers credibility.  Attempting to associate them with something used as a common symbol of cognitive dissonance is a logical ploy.

The perpetrators would reccomend this as they have divided Americans into many groups and will enslave them all by exploiting the inability of them to unify because humans are afraid of being made fun of.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 17, 2009)

Perhaps Americans can see how the psyops does not like to be exposed and talked about with its fakery, its manipulation and deception.

Accordingly, they do not post here where the inadequate and manipulative aspects of the psyops disinformation act is revealed.


----------



## Liability (Sep 17, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



You be all amusing and what not.

There is no evidence for ANY of the paranoid stuff you spew!

So, you engage in your witless little game of "labeling."

In short, to nobody's great surprise, you do that to which you pretend to object.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 17, 2009)

This very page has the proof of gamjams photoshopping.  And it was all done, is being all done, because gamit has no independently verified evidence of the steel core columns.

The perpetrators must try to keep the concrete core secret and the only way they might do such is with a deceptive, misleading, manipulative campaign supported with numberous actors making a false representation of reality.

What is clear is that none of them give a crap about the Constitution or the rights of Americans as it is obvious that due process has been subverted.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 17, 2009)

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



thats a photo of you agent Princess Lia.thats what you Bush/Obama dupes are sure enough.tin foil hat wearers


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 17, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



yeah thats exactly how these psych op agents operate.when they have no evidence to presnet their position,these tin foil wearers of the Bush/Obama dupes try to demage the messengers credibility with childish photos like these.


----------



## Liability (Sep 17, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



^ this is the tragic-comedy witnessed when one irrational conspiracy goofball "agrees" with another irrational conspiracy goofball.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 17, 2009)

Christophera said:


> The psyops includes fakery.  agent gam has been exposed photoshopping images because it has no evidence.
> 
> The deception attempted was to make WTC 2 lobby which had elevators opening on the lobby through the core wall with a very special base wall that allowed only lobby elevators to enter directly.  People then went out another door at the opposite end of the elevator and all access over the lobby was via elevator doors in the core.
> 
> ...





Liability said:


> this is the tragic-comedy witnessed when one irrational conspiracy goofball "agrees" with another irrational conspiracy goofball.



If that is the case, why is agent gam and Fintan Dunne, the admin of breakfornews.com photoshopping to try and support the FEMA lie about the core?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 17, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


YES, that STILL looks like outer shell


----------



## Christophera (Sep 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



It's not possbile that your observational capacity is that impaired, the core wall at its base image shows the perimer walls in the background and they are completely different.

Accordingly viewers can observe the completely unreasonable position taken by the agent who misrepresents their own perceptions in order to maintain the secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 17, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


yes, everyone can see you are batshit crazy


----------



## Christophera (Sep 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



The perpetrators would see that you would attempt such assertions since you lack any evidence supporting your position that is reasonably verified, so your behavior is consistent with their motives, and your technique is a psychological confidence technique that might influence someone who did not want to believe that a governmental organization would deceive the investigators of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 17, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


you have yet to NAME these perpetrators
how about you offer up some info on who it is you think did this


----------



## Christophera (Sep 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Investigational technique and due process demand that FIRST, exactly what happened be determined first, then how, then who did it.

Of course the perpetrators would like the agents working to keep the means of mass murder secret to get that process backwards and blame who they want to blame, so your statement makes sense.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 17, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


we already KNOW what happened
well, the sane members of society do


----------



## Christophera (Sep 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



The evidence of the concrete core is a reality.  No amount of your inane psychological manuvering can disapate the odious fact that you are here supporting the methods of murder remain secret, with nothing but juvenile text.  Those "sane" people, where ever they are, because we only have one of you, THINK they know, and that is the lie you protect for the perpetrators.

Logical.

Constitutional due process has not been served because the cause of death is invalidated in 3,000 murders that happened in 20 seconds.  It is invalidated because those conducting the analysis of what was _ or proposes to be "collapse"_ were deceived about the design of the structure they analyzed, which invalidates the basis of the analysis.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 17, 2009)

the constitutional due process has been done


----------



## Christophera (Sep 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> the constitutional due process has been done


Not possible.  FEMA said the core of the Twins was like this,






What we see on 9-11 as the core of WTC 2 is this, bearing no resemblence to the above.






THEN the chief engineer identifies a concrete core to Newsweek on September 13, 2001.

The cause of death is invalidated.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 17, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > the constitutional due process has been done
> ...


no they didnt, and no he didnt

you are just a massive liar


----------



## Christophera (Sep 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Considering your tendency here in the psyops that is unraveling, whic is well observed to be manipulation, unaccountability and deception.  It is very likely most viewing will assume the opposite, ..... I mean you have no evidence, will not reason, constantly evade, and cannot recognize lawless behaviors by government.

if you were a sincere citizen you would be a sociopath.


----------



## Liability (Sep 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




In the quoted piece from Newsweak, he did refer to the REINFORCED Concrete Core.  But, he ALSO spoke more directly about the STEEL:

As the fire raged it got hotter and hotter *and the steel got weaker and weaker . . . . *


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 17, 2009)

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


except if you noticed, it wasnt robertsons words, they were NOT included in Quotation marks

and Robertson was asked if he ever said those words and he said he did not


----------



## Liability (Sep 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




Really?

I missed that.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 17, 2009)

You can't believe everything you read on the internet ...

... that's how World War I got started.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 17, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> You can't believe everything you read on the internet ...
> 
> ... that's how World War I got started.



Uh huh, the internet was a problem then too.

When things you see,






and things you read are consistent,






Over and over,






it is beyond belief.  It is fact, no matter where you find it.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 17, 2009)

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


the part where they said "concrete core"
that was not a quote, meaning it was NOT his words


----------



## Liability (Sep 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Well, yes and no.  I did miss the absence of quotes the first time.  I read less carefully than i should have.  But you're right.  It does NOT now look like it was a quote.

But what I meant was that I had missed (not in the article, but anywhere) that Robertson had denied saying what was either directly attributed to him or what was misleadingly (and inferentially) attributed to him


----------



## eots (Sep 18, 2009)

*Liarbility;

&#8220;As the fire raged it got hotter and hotter and the steel got weaker and weaker *

lol...why did the fire _rage_ hotter and hotter after the initial explosion ? how much hotter and hotter _newspeak _ magazine...weaker and weaker...but floor test show that at maximum temperatures for extended durations on fully unprotected steel caused only very minimal sagging and Kevin Ryan of underwriters test showed the same ?? and what of wtc 7 ??


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 18, 2009)

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


its posted here, i think in this thread, if not, its in another one of the christophera threads


----------



## Christophera (Sep 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Are you saying that Newsweek would not correct a published error?

Or are you saying that Robertson, the chief engineer would not notice the error?

Or are you saying that Robertson, the chief engineer would not demand a correction when the engineering of the building in question was an issue?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 18, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


since it wasnt noticed by Robertson till years after, he didnt bother, that was already explained to you, you dumbfuck


----------



## Christophera (Sep 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You'll have to prove this here.  

I've produced a Newsweek story that would have been corrected a week later BECAUSE 3,000 people died in the building that was thought to have collapsed.  No way is Robertson going to have that error at that time.

I've produced a scan of a photocopy of a book from an Emglish library.






and a .pdf report of a structural engineer certified in 12 states August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.

ALL IDENTIFYING A CONCRETE CORE.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 18, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


then they are WRONG
there was no concrete in the core above grade


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 18, 2009)

You're all nuts. It was an alien attack, those were spaceships disguised as jets.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



The concrete wall left of the spire shows us otherwise and that agree with 2 engineers, one a certified structural engineer August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. identifying a concrete core, the other the chief engineer, Robertson of the September 13, Newsweek article (not reasonable to suggest that when 3,000 are murdered that Newsweek would make sure the information was good or that the engineering firm designing the building that collapsed would not demend, and recieve a correction) 

And this, most certainly is not drywall standing 400 feet tall fastened to core columns,






Drywall could never survive and structural steel would be protruding and silhouetted all over it.

You are an agent trying to destroy our Consitution with a lie concealing a secret method of mass murder.

Sick


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 18, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


again, Robertson DID NOT say there was concrete in the core 
that reporter lied


----------



## Christophera (Sep 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Reporters can't do that.  There is a "public trust" issue, liability and credibility.

You are not being logical.  You have no evidence.  The core is always empty on 9-11.






In this case with rebar standing like a comb.

Americans need justice, due process must be served.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 18, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


LOL
keep claiming that 
it only makes you look more stupid


----------



## Christophera (Sep 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



That is the idea of the psyops, is to try and lead people into thinking what the perpetrators want them to think.  Since you have no evidence and refuse to use reason exactly as the perptrators would want it IF you were connfronted with evidence.  

It is very unlikely that any citizens are going along with you unless they are already on your psyops team, then they are not really citizens.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 18, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


wash/rinse/repeat


typical troofer moron


----------



## Christophera (Sep 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Text is easy to use, that is why you use it  But it is not very effective and has little impact.  Your performance shows you pretend to be a moron and not recognize the truth about the towers structure which invalidates the cause of death meaning due process is not yet provided.  

FEMA said this was the core.







Then on 9-11 we see this as the core of WTC 2.






No steel core columns are ever seen in the core area on 9-11.  They did not exist.  FEMA lied.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 18, 2009)

The psyops attempts to bullies Americans into accepting secret means of mass murder and trading temporary comfort or security for rights and freedom.

Failure to oppose the psyops and stand for evidence and reason controlling the proper and lawful cause of death of 3,000 innocent people indicates that the flock of sheep is ready to be driven over the edge of the abyss into chaos anarchy and slavery by the wolves dressed as shepards who are ready to harvest the wool and flesh of the flock.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 18, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


you keep proving yourself a fucking idiot
dont stop


----------



## Christophera (Sep 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> wash/rinse/repeat
> 
> typical troofer moron



Text is easy to use, that is why you use it.  Morons use it exclusively and you sem to as well.  But it is not very effective and has little impact.  

Your performance shows that you pretend to be a moron and not recognize the truth about the towers structure which invalidates the cause of death meaning due process is not yet provided.    Of course there is no evidence for your position so the pereps just told you to pretend to be a moron and post nothing to support you poistion.

FEMA said this was the core.






but images of 9-11 show concrete or materials that are related to concrete.






Then on 9-11 we see this as the core of WTC 2.






No steel core columns are ever seen in the core area on 9-11.  They did not exist.  FEMA lied.




DiveCon said:


> you keep proving yourself a fucking idiot
> dont stop



I'm quite certain that you do not or cannot define the original meaning of idiot and its root.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 18, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > wash/rinse/repeat
> ...


at this point, all i would have to do is point to any post of yours, and everyone would understand 

and btw, continuing to post the same debunked photos over and over wont make anyone believe your bullshit


----------



## eots (Sep 18, 2009)

your an idiot,,LIAR...that is divecons whole debating arsenal right there...he is a one trick pony


----------



## Christophera (Sep 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You are wrong.  No one knows the meaning because the books they depend on don't have the original definition.

Ideas and Idiots come from the same place, the Id.  The animal mind, the child.  An Idiot is one who acts without any Ego or rationalization because the Id cannot conduct rational, cognitive processes.  One who is robotic with the Id's purposes.

Since I use evidence, *This is the concrete core of WTC 2*






and reason, *If that is not concrete, then reasonably explain what it is.*

and you fail to answer reasonably.

*You are the Idiot, ........ moron!*

Bwaaahhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa           haaaahaaa, ...... agent!


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 18, 2009)

eots said:


> your an idiot,,LIAR...that is divecons whole debating arsenal right there...he is a one trick pony


only to fuicking idiots like you troofer morons


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 18, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


and here's me being an "agent" again
lookie, i make your picy go away

and it HAS been explained and answered
the reason it looks solid is because of gypsum wallboard 3" thick
dumbfuck


----------



## Christophera (Sep 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



It is not reasonable to suggest that drywall, the weakest of all building materials, would be standing after hundreds of thousands of tons of steel has crashed over the core.






nobody else ever tries to get away with illogical stuff, only agents who try to protect the secret methods of mass murder working to usurp the Constitution will consider it.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 18, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


no, you troofer idiots lie all the fucking time


----------



## Christophera (Sep 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



The reverse is being proven true numerous times a day here.

FEMA deceived NIST which invalidates the official cause of death.  Due process has not been provided.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 18, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


gee how tough would 3" gypsum wallboard be?


----------



## Christophera (Sep 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I can punch my fist through 1/2 of that, almost-ouch!  

It is the weakest of construction materials and fasteners do not hold onto it well at all.  It's own weight can tear out fasteners with the slightest movement.

Not gypsum.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 18, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


try that with 6 sheets of gypsum


----------



## Christophera (Sep 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



If you are trying to hang it with fasteners, it won't work.  It will need firring strips.  The point is that the steel crashing downwards would have broken it all up and the structural steel would be protruding as does the interior box column outside the core, the spire.






This is not drywall over steel.  This is concrete.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 18, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


no, it wouldnt
not all of it
and again, there was also elevators and ducting in the core
there are MANY things that could have blocked the light from passing through the core from that angle
you insisting that it was concrete is nothing but conjecture and since the plans dont show ANY concrete above grade, it is a lie


----------



## Liability (Sep 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Isn't "damnable lie" closer to the mark?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 18, 2009)

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


i "sit" corrected


----------



## Christophera (Sep 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Since I have indepdendently verified evidence for the concrete core, including images from 9-11 that show what can only be concrete, no lie.  The perpetrators would want people to think it was, so would like that you say such.

Here's a proven photoshopper.  How do you feel about those deceptive practices?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...nd-infiltration-of-us-gov-11.html#post1522891


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 18, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


uh that links to a PAGE in this thread
unless you use the same page setup that i do(you dont) then it wont show me ANYTHING
you are a fucking moron

and you havent shown a single piece of credible evidence of Concrete in the core above grade
because there WAS NONE


----------



## Liability (Sep 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




Plus, his incoherent babble regarding the allegedly photoshopped images of windows is disconnected from anything under discussion, anyway, and has not even an iota of persuasive power in it.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 18, 2009)

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



It's proof of a photoshopper trying to make WTC 2 lobby look like WTC 1.  You'll pretend whatever to protect the methods of mass murder that the perpetrators want protected, we can be sure of that.

This thread is about a psyops and photoshopping can be used along with lots of BS to induce people think things that are not correct.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 18, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


except you never proved anything of the sort


----------



## Liability (Sep 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Who knows?  He's such a bumbling bubbling inchoherent fruitcake lunatic that nobody with any intellgence can decipher whatever the fuck he thought he might be trying to say.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 18, 2009)

Liability said:


> Who knows?  He's such a bumbling bubbling inchoherent fruitcake lunatic that nobody with any intellgence can decipher whatever the fuck he thought he might be trying to say.



Seems that such a description applies more to your act.  I say one thing, and substanciate many different ways.

I say that the cause of death of 3,000 killed on 9-11 is invalidated because the building they were in had a far different structure in its core than FEMA said it did.  FEMA said there were structural steel columns in the core.







The actual core of WTC 2 is obviously not structural steel.






If you can't understand that pehaps try postin some more distortions and ad hominum, the perps would definately want you to pretend to be confused to try and induce the viewers to not understand that NIST analysed a building that didn't exist when they made their "cause of death" determination.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 18, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Who knows?  He's such a bumbling bubbling inchoherent fruitcake lunatic that nobody with any intellgence can decipher whatever the fuck he thought he might be trying to say.
> ...


why do you think you have to repost the exact dsame pics over and over?
we've seen them, and reject your faulty premise about them
the first one, you CLAIM is a FEMA deception, is just a ROUGHT DIAGRAM, not meant to say THAT WAS EXACTLY what the core was like
you look like a fucking moron to keep claiming that

and that second image doesnt prove anything


----------



## Christophera (Sep 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



This is the ONLY official depiction of the core.






and WTF is a "ROUGHT DIAGRAM"?  I realized you never answer questions and its probably a typo anyway, but I searched it and wa la!  The first match.  A message for you.






Okay, use what you learned from the above diagram to understand that the below, in a real world, can only be concrete.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 18, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


it was a typo, asshole


----------



## Christophera (Sep 19, 2009)

it was a typo, asshole[/QUOTE]

But it will work for you!  It can can keep you from being the one that upholds the secret methods of mass murder for the perpetrators.  You won't have to smell the rotting flesh from your dream state of the 3,000 that dies on 9-11.

Give it a try ditzco.






First use the sense organs, the eyes work best here.  See the spire, you remember that right?  Left of the spire is an end view of a concrete wall.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 19, 2009)

it was a typo, asshole[/QUOTE]

But it will work for you!  It can can keep you from being the one that upholds the secret methods of mass murder for the perpetrators.  You won't have to smell the rotting flesh from your dream state of the 3,000 that dies on 9-11.

Give it a try ditzco.






First use the sense organs, the eyes work best here.  See the spire, you remember that right?  Left of the spire is an end view of a concrete wall.






Now to get rid of that hardened habit of thinking that the FEMA core as shown in this diagram, actually existed.






And find new useful information in the realization that the twin towers had a concrete core!

​


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 19, 2009)

Christophera said:


> But it will work for you!  It can can keep you from being the one that upholds the secret methods of mass murder for the perpetrators.  You won't have to smell the rotting flesh from your dream state of the 3,000 that dies on 9-11.
> 
> Give it a try ditzco.
> 
> ...


no, they did not
and you havent proven it
because you CANT


----------



## Christophera (Sep 19, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > But it will work for you!  It can can keep you from being the one that upholds the secret methods of mass murder for the perpetrators.  You won't have to smell the rotting flesh from your dream state of the 3,000 that dies on 9-11.
> ...



Of course the truth is always the opposite of what you say, because you represent the perpetrators interests here, so the Twins had a concrete core and the cause of death of 3,000 is invalidated and due process not provided.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 19, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


except we know what happened, so due process HS been served
only you are too much of a fucking moron to get it


----------



## Christophera (Sep 19, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



The perpetrators want people to think due process has been provided, so you will say that.  However, since it is proven that NIST was deceived, due proces has not been served in 3,000 murders.

The independently verified evidence of the concrete core cannot be disproven by text denials and you have NO other evidence other that that from FEMA and misrepresented construction photos, or, fake plans from silverstein.

All of that is well proven right here in this forum, over and over.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 19, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


no, it has NOT been proven that NIST was deceived


----------



## Christophera (Sep 19, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Of course it has.  However, you, working for the interests of the perpetrators will deny anything that does not serve them.

Consider.  If what you say is true then you could prove there were steel core columns in the core area with evidence from independent sources to verify them.  Misinterptrations of construciton photos will not suffice.  QUotes of engineers drawin information from FEMA will not do.  Referral to silversteins plans are not acceptable.

Post that now.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 19, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


i already HAVE
you are just too fucking DENSE to admit it
and i got it from one of the sources YOU linked to


----------



## Christophera (Sep 19, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You mean I have already asked you to post it and you already failed to do so because you cannot.

Some of the sources I provide are not totally clear about their information but do identify a concrete core.  Since there is a deception being conducted, we can expect a certain amount of confusion so images from 9-11 are used to corroborate.

The west wall of WTC 1 concrete core with the spire to the right of it and the empty core to the left.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 19, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


a "dust cloud" if not CONCRETE


----------



## Christophera (Sep 19, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Correct, dust clouds and concrete.

Here is a zoom,


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 19, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


sorry, thats not a concrete wall
and that looks more like the outer shell and not the core


----------



## Christophera (Sep 19, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Ahhemmm,



DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the inner framework of the outer steel structure.
> ...



You've already acknowledged the obvious.  Please, study this process.  It can even help agents with brain functions.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 19, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


the "inner framework of the OUTER structure " says SHELL to me


----------



## Christophera (Sep 19, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



A shell is a thin cover.  Period.  

See the workings of the brain.  Study it and perceptional patterns of recognition.  This work for the perpetrators is taking a toll on your mental functions.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 19, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


no, the outer shell was a part of the support
it was load bearing
shows how little you actually know about the design of the twin towers


----------



## Christophera (Sep 19, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



That is why the term "Outer shell" is not used.  You are the only one I've seen use it.  Perimeter walls or columns is normally used.  Shell is like the "facade", which was an aluminum shell.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 19, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


everyone i have seen discuss the outer shell refered to more than just the aluminum covering


----------



## Christophera (Sep 19, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You've been learning from the troofers.  They are so misled its not funny, but you know that, ........ and are laughing.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 19, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


YOU are a troofer


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sPKk3lINno]YouTube - : Free Your Mind : Foamy The Squirrel[/ame]


----------



## Christophera (Sep 19, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Not like you've ever known.

Your psyops here is obvious agent.  First you're position is so completely destroyed with evidence, you can't prevail, then your false opposition starts a bunch of nonsense threads to try and diminish the importance of this issue of the invaildated due process and the FEMA core deception.

Viewers, see your tax dollars at work.  Probably under homeland security!  Black budget got money, not evidence.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 19, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


uh, you mean YOUR attempts have been refuted with FACTS


----------



## Christophera (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You, in order to support secret methods of mass murder, would abandon all reason, evidence and facts, so how could you refute anything with them.  You have none and fail at this moment.

You've posted no independently verified evidence.   The last "evidence" you posted came fromthe source in question, just like all the "evidence" for steel core columns if not misinterpreted construction photos.

Here is a fact.
*Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation, published in 1992*


----------



## Christophera (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Perimeter wall is at 9:00 o'clock from the star field of old glory.






That is the outer wall of the steel exoskeleton and below, the inner framed wall is left of the spire.






Ane you are going to try and pretend that they look the same?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


see, outter shell
dumbfuck


----------



## Christophera (Sep 20, 2009)

Christophera said:
			
		

> Correct, dust clouds and concrete.
> Here is a zoom,





DiveCon said:


> sorry, thats not a concrete wall
> and that looks more like the outer shell and not the core





DiveCon said:


> see, outter shell
> dumbfuck



Perimeter wall is at 9:00 o'clock from the star field of old glory.






Above is the outer wall of the steel exoskeleton and below, the inner framed wall is left of the spire.







Are you are going to try and pretend that they look the same?  Leaving out the perimeter walls for comparision is manipulative and deceptive.  In service to the perps you are.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Are you are going to try and pretend that they look the same?  Pretender.


not in ANY of your photos do you see a concrete wall
not in ONE
you are a liar and a fucking asshole for using the photos of the grief stricken families for your disgusting claims


----------



## Christophera (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Are you are going to try and pretend that they look the same?  Pretender.
> ...



The perps don't want the people to understand equal protection of law and how due process in mass murder can protect the living.

FEMA lied to NIST and the cause of death is invalid and I would bet that 100% of those families know it and probably about 90% would readily admit it.

You just absorb their grief scumbag.  This boy will live without a father.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


you are the fucking liar
FEMA did no such thing
and stop using photos of grieving kids as political fodder


----------



## Christophera (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Constitutional due process is not politics, but the perpetrators would prefer you pretend it is.

FEMA describes this as the core.






And this is what is seen.






Deception invalidating the cause of death.  Due process is not yet satisfied.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


i have asked you before and you ignored it
where is the source for that first image you claim as "FEMA's"


----------



## Christophera (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



The WTC report, and I provided your answer, you missed it in the stream of spam posts you inspire with zero evidence and unreasonable denial.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


LIAR
you never did
and i dont post spam
that what you assholes do


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2009)

divecon said:


> christophera said:
> 
> 
> > divecon said:
> ...



no.._that what_ you do....spammer


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

eots said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> > christophera said:
> ...


where have i ever posted a single bit of spam on this forum
i challenge you do prove it


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > divecon said:
> ...



spam is in the eye of the beholder.. your repetitive inane quips and mindless denial...make  you spam king..spamzilla..to those in the know...an _agent _of the... OG...4TH BRANCH OF THE GOVERNMENT..the mother of all spam and disinformation...the controlled media


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


ROFLMAO

yeah, i'm a government agent


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



a·gent (jnt)
n.
1. One that acts or has the power or authority to act.
2. One empowered to act for or represent another: an author's agent; an insurance agent.
*3. A means by which something is done or caused; instrument*

no.. not like a paid government agent...an instrument...a _*tool *if _you will..
an unwitting spreader of disinfo and propaganda


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 20, 2009)

eots said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> > christophera said:
> ...



Wow ... um ... I spam these more than DiveCon, you spam them more than I do ... if anyone is spamming it's Christophera though, since almost all his posts in these threads are the same damned pics and almost identical words ... 

... seriously, pot and kettle syndrome.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


LOL now THAT is funny
no one could be a bigger TOOL of disinfo than a troofer


----------



## Christophera (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Your choice of words defines the level of corruption you accept and expect others to welcome.

The 1993 bombing indicates the type destabilization that has been imposed and upheld with the type psyops you work in.

The FBI Allowed the 1993 WTC Bombing to Happen

It could be said the FBI supervised the bombing.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


why do you lie so much?


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



DIVECONMANS..debating techniques 101...you ..LIE..LAIR...


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


gee is that all you got


----------



## Liability (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




He just called you a LAIR.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


yeah, its funny, but i dont point out typos of others
i make enough of my own


----------



## Liability (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



That's a good rule.  I catch many of my typos (as well as a few outright spelling mistakes) only after I have hit the submit button.

But when some insufferable moron is trying to call you a "liar" and spells it LAIR, it warrants a little extra attention.  

(I had a buddy point out a spelling mistake of mine, privately, in a PM, just the other day.  I only then performed the needed edit.  Webster I am not.)


----------



## Christophera (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



In the haste of supporting secret methods of mass murder, you fall on your face, over and over.

You have no evidence and cannot prove anything except your affiliation with the perpetrators in the psyops.

America needs justice, argument against justice is argument for treason and secret methods of murder.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


except it is you that is covering for mass murderers by claiming someone OTHER than the Al Qaeda terrorists are responsible

diinfo agent


i cant even type that with a straight face


----------



## Christophera (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Understandable, because the assertion is ridiculous.

The assertion is one the perpetrating infiltrators of the US government would want you to make.

No doubt that muslims were flying the planes, but because FEMA decieved the agency charged with producing the cause of death determination, there is no way to be certain that the planes and fires caused what is termed collapse.  Accordingly the cause of death is invalid.

The psyops seeks to exploit the muslim, christian conflict.  The ties to US intelligence and al queda are clear, and historical.

Al Qaeda and the "War on Terrorism"


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


yup, just as i figured
LOL


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



no doubt...as it is you that oppose any crimnal investigation of your theory


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


the investigation was done
your theories were not found credible


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



but that's just not true divecon the investigation was done and the majority of participants call it a cover up and even treason's and criminal...these are the facts


----------



## Liability (Sep 20, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...




You are not on speaking terms with even the concept of "facts."

The facts are that you don't buy the results of the investigations.  You find them suspect and implausible.  That's ok.  You're allowed to be unpersuaded.  But where you fall miserably short is in the proposition that *YOUR OWN unpersuasive* contentions somehow mandate or compel that a new investigation be undertaken.

Your mere opinions are irrelevant.

To justify a new investigation, you'd have to demonstrate even the merest of possibilities that the "conspiracy" you fantasize might account for the destruction of both world trade towers and building 7.

You are unable to mount such an argument because all that would be REQUIRED for that fantasy of yours to hold sufficient water to warrant a re-opened investigation is simply ridiculous, unsupportable and impossible.  This explains why you universally dodge challenges along those lines and instead attempt to shift the burden.

You still fail.


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2009)

Liability said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



do you say this because you lie or because you are unaware of the opinion of 9/11 commission members of their investigation and its accuracy or credibility ??


----------



## Christophera (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Since there is no limit of how far treason swings from destruction of the social contract, there is no limit on the justification to uphold the social contract against traitors by immediate acceptence of verified evidence threatening the contract and associating the traitorous behavior with dismissing defenses of the contract.  The Constitution in this case.

Is her grief for her son, and not knowing how he died, that he is gone?  Or is it for the extreme compromise of happiness to her grandchildrens lives your purpose of supporting secret methods of murder comprises?







Would you support lawful government to protect her grand children or his children?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

and chritophera again does a disgusting act of using the grief of family members and the actual people dieing as political fodder

you are one disgusting pig


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> and chritophera again does a disgusting act of using the grief of family members and the actual people dieing as political fodder
> 
> you are one disgusting pig



oh bullshit you disingenuous glenbeckers that falsely invoke the memory's of the victims
to try and silence the family's press for truth...bastards


----------



## Christophera (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> and chritophera again does a disgusting act of using the grief of family members and the actual people dieing as political fodder
> 
> you are one disgusting pig



Of course the perpetrators would want you to maintain a social environment of frivolous ridicule and irresponsibility.

I take responsibility for using an image of some one who has jumped rather than burn or choke.  I do know what the families feel.  I know the threat to them in their futures from the loss of the Constitution.  I know that the mas in the image falling, would want the image of him descending to his death and that of his mothers grief, used to protect his children.

I use the facts to help people feel what they need to to break the sick spell of fear invoked by the dark and deadly ritual of death performed by your masters.

We are all children deep inside.  Your child was deeply abused and gained recognition of fear before love.  Rather than learning compassion and courage, you learned ridicule and irresponsibility towards anything you did not fear.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > and chritophera again does a disgusting act of using the grief of family members and the actual people dieing as political fodder
> ...


another lie by Id-Eots


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > and chritophera again does a disgusting act of using the grief of family members and the actual people dieing as political fodder
> ...


yet you are the one posting the lies

disinfo agent


----------



## Christophera (Sep 20, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > and chritophera again does a disgusting act of using the grief of family members and the actual people dieing as political fodder
> ...



Ohhhhh, man, .......so true, and to justify fearful support of unjust war on religious basis as a part of a sick, corrupt scam for power.

Its the psyops makeup to spin things in favor of the last 100 years of preconditioning that was based in turn on nearly 2000 years of the same, while encouraging a complete ignorance of facts.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> and chritophera again does a disgusting act of using the grief of family members and the actual people dieing as political fodder
> 
> you are one disgusting pig



The perpetrators would want you to induce emotional reasoning in order to support the secret means of mass murder by calling what I'm doing "political".  What I'm doing is social.  Of course they want no one examining the lawlessness that their infiltration of government has caused.

I seek to induce emotions to promote fearlessness in using reasoning protecting  people futures.  Towards commiting to dissolving their differences and unifying in protection of theri Constituton.

Big difference.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > and chritophera again does a disgusting act of using the grief of family members and the actual people dieing as political fodder
> ...


yes, the perps would want you to keep pressing your disinfo material and lie about the construction of the twin towers


----------



## Liability (Sep 20, 2009)

eots said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...




Neither.  I say it because you lie.   You are in no way shape manner or form a decent or good moral person.  You suck.  You and your ilk are cheap lying scummy bastards.


----------



## Joe_Penalty (Sep 20, 2009)

Toro said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



How do you know al-Qaeda was responsible?


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2009)

Joe_Penalty said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



these guys told him so...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcrF346sS_I]YouTube - Penn & Teller - 9/11 Conspiracy Theories[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

eots said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Penn & Teller are funny guys, but they make YOU guys look like fools


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Joe_Penalty said:
> ...



see...told you


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


no
just because i think they are funny and you are clueless, doesnt mean i base my positions only on what they say
YOU, however, are an alex jones moron


----------



## Joe_Penalty (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Joe_Penalty said:
> ...



Again, how does one know that al-Qaeda was responsible for the attacks?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


they claimed to be


----------



## Joe_Penalty (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



When did they claim to be?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Joe_Penalty said:
> ...


right after the attack


----------



## Joe_Penalty (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You say, "right after the attack."

Who was the voice that spoke these words?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Joe_Penalty said:
> ...


Bin Laden and his #2 guy(i forget the name)

of course Eots and the rest of the nuytter troofers will claim it was FAKED
then they will claim Al Qaeda ia actuall Al CIA-da
which is contradictory at its core, but thats troofers


----------



## Toro (Sep 20, 2009)

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Joe_Penalty said:
> ...



BBC NEWS | Middle East | Al-Qaeda accuses Iran of 9/11 lie
Bin Laden claims responsibility for 9/11
Al Jazeera English - GENERAL - In Plain Sight


----------



## Joe_Penalty (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Are you talking about Khalid Sheikh Mohammed?

If so, my question is was it the day after?

Also, what media outlet was used?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Joe_Penalty said:
> ...


no
not sure if the spelling is right, but here goes
iman al szwaheri


----------



## Joe_Penalty (Sep 20, 2009)

Toro said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Thank you for your links.  But most of the information is based on hear say.


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2009)

*Bin Laden says he wasn't behind attacks*
September 17, 2001 Posted: 11:21 AM EDT (1521 GMT)


DOHA, Qatar (CNN) -- Islamic militant leader Osama bin Laden, the man the United States considers the prime suspect in last week's terrorist attacks on New York and Washington, denied any role Sunday in the actions believed to have killed thousands. 

In a statement issued to the Arabic satellite channel Al Jazeera, based in Qatar, bin Laden said, "The U.S. government has consistently blamed me for being behind every occasion its enemies attack it. 

"I would like to assure the world that I did not plan the recent attacks, which seems to have been planned by people for personal reasons," bin Laden's statement said. 


CNN.com - Bin Laden says he wasn't behind attacks - September 17, 2001


----------



## elvis (Sep 20, 2009)

eots said:


> *Bin Laden says he wasn't behind attacks*
> September 17, 2001 Posted: 11:21 AM EDT (1521 GMT)
> 
> 
> ...



what about the video tape they found?


----------



## Liability (Sep 20, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *Bin Laden says he wasn't behind attacks*
> ...



SHHHH!  You are interfering with id-eots' desire to be always highly selective in what contradictory information he chooses to credit!


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Joe_Penalty said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Joe_Penalty said:
> ...


"hear say"????

are you serious?
Bin Laden claims responsibility for 9/11

how is a video tape of him SAYING it, "hear say"


----------



## Liability (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



You have to grasp how those mutants think. 

Osama SAID it.  It got recorded.  The tape got played.  Joke Penalty "HEARD" it.  Thus, it must be "hear say."



Ya can't make this stuff up!


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Liability said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Joe_Penalty said:
> ...


thats just hear say


----------



## Liability (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


----------



## Christophera (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Hah! If you had any information with any veracity you might have a position, but your credibility was gone long ago.

It is very clear that FEMA deceived NIST.







What is seen on 9-11 does not resemble in anyway what FEMA depicts.






The official cause of death is invalidated


----------



## elvis (Sep 20, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



Uh, they fell a hundred Goddamned stories and had tons of debris fall on them, buttfuck.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


i dont seek credibility with fucking moronic idiots like you


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



so that your reply to these people....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzC3QI8JenU]YouTube - Vote for Answers[/ame]




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rukxI_GLc3w]YouTube - "Jersey Girl" Patty Casazza and Bob McIlvaine[/ame]


----------



## elvis (Sep 20, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



I was responding to your buddy Sissyfer.


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



so it is not his questions ...or beliefs.. it is just something personal ?


----------



## elvis (Sep 20, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



it's his beliefs and his stupidity.


----------



## eots (Sep 20, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



then it would follow suit you would consider others that shared his views buttfucks as well


----------



## elvis (Sep 20, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Look at your reputation and then look at his.  why the disparity?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


he actually talks about OTHER things than 9/11


----------



## Christophera (Sep 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I meant generally.  People are reading you know and your record is very poor with regard to reason, logic and accountability.


----------



## elvis (Sep 20, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


yes your record is.  Look at your reputation, fuckstain.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 20, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


wow, you are just too fucking clueless


----------



## Christophera (Sep 21, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Haaaaaaa, you are the one that thinks the perimeter walls are the "Shell" and that the interior wall of the ""Exterior steel framework" looks the same as that of the perimeter.

About 9:00 o'clock from old glory,






And here is the wall of interior box columns.






Get a clue from the chief engineer for the Twin Towers on September 13, 2001


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 21, 2009)

you just keep right on lying
its whats expected of you


----------



## elvis (Sep 21, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



YOU get a clue, scumfuck.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 21, 2009)

This thread is kinda like watching a staring contest, but the conspiracy nuts have no eyelids.

Because they're aliens.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 21, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> This thread is kinda like watching a staring contest, but the conspiracy nuts have no eyelids.
> 
> Because they're aliens.


you mean extra chromosomes?


----------



## eots (Sep 21, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



wow..there's some top flight debating skills...


----------



## Christophera (Sep 21, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



Basicially the infiltrators are like a streetgang, so ditzit fits right in, especially when he screws up, looks stupid, (when it wasn't trying to pretend to be stupid) and gets pissed off.  A hissing, drooling, spitting kind.


----------



## Joe_Penalty (Sep 21, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



That video.  I need the link if you have it.  I was only able to see the article.  Which was based on speculation without the video.  Just seems ironic that the video comes out four days before the 2004 Presidential election.  

I know this might sound crazy to you, but who knows what Usama really looks like?

How do we know those infamous photos or videos of who people allege to be Usama bin Ladin, really is in fact Usama bin Ladin?

Why does the Federal Bureau of Investigation NOT list Usama bin Ladin's responsibility for the September 11, 2001 attacks?

I may not be the smartest person in the world, but this whole idea seems a bit fishy to me.  I do not know for sure who is responsible, but the more I learn, the more I doubt it was Usama bin Ladin.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 21, 2009)

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Joe_Penalty said:
> ...


i'm sure they are all over youtube
but there are so many posted by troofer morons it would be hard to find an unaltered one


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 21, 2009)

ah, i found one, but didnt test it to see if it actually works

Al-Jazeera: Bin Laden tape obtained in Pakistan - Security- msnbc.com


----------



## Joe_Penalty (Sep 21, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> ah, i found one, but didnt test it to see if it actually works
> 
> Al-Jazeera: Bin Laden tape obtained in Pakistan - Security- msnbc.com



All of this is bogus.

Until THE FEDERAL BUREAU OF INVESTIGATION lists Usama bin Ladin's responsibility for the September 11, 2001 attacks, then and only then will I BEGIN to consider this evidence.


----------



## Joe_Penalty (Sep 21, 2009)

Furthermore, THE FEDERAL BUREAU OF INVESTIGATION has not even accused his "so called" number two man (Ayman al Zawahiri) with HIS involvement in the September 11, 2001 attacks.

What do you think?


----------



## Toro (Sep 21, 2009)

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > ah, i found one, but didnt test it to see if it actually works
> ...



Why would you believe that only the FBI when assessing responsibility for 9/11?  There are many reasons why the FBI would defer to other government agencies

- 9/11 was an act of war, not a crime.  Did we call on the FBI when Pearl Harbor was bombed?
- information regarding the attacks will have some level of high intelligence that should not be publicly released in the ongoing war on terror
- information gathered by intelligence agencies is not necessarily submittable in a civil court of law
- Culpability at the top of an organization is difficult to establish higher in a court of law.  Its easy to blame guys down the food chain.

Of course, the FBI should be involved in gathering intelligence and the fight against terrorism.  However, the fact that 9/11 does not show up on bin Laden's FBI rap sheet, as so many conspiracy theorists like to argue, does not mean that bin Laden is not responsible.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 21, 2009)

Toro said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


----------



## Christophera (Sep 21, 2009)

Toro said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Since US leaders knew it was going to happen, and provoked it in order to start war, an agency should have been formed to investigate the entire thing.



Toro said:


> - information regarding the attacks will have some level of high intelligence that should not be publicly released in the ongoing war on terror



guliani stealing the NYC, WTC documents is not a part of that high intelligence.  Confiscating cameras at GZ is not a part.  Blocking private engineers from examining steel is not a part.  Shipping the steel to India and China is not a part.  

Such acts conceal a crime, not terrorism.  A crime designed to appear as terrorism in order to destroy the Constitution.



Toro said:


> - information gathered by intelligence agencies is not necessarily submittable in a civil court of law



Considering all the things that a court of law acting under the Constitution, such as forcing guliani to return the WTC documents to public offices would have shown it was a crime and job for intelligence that should be supervised by civilians because it was empowered by official acts.

The FBI Allowed the 1993 WTC Bombing to Happen



Toro said:


> - Culpability at the top of an organization is difficult to establish higher in a court of law.  Its easy to blame guys down the food chain.



Once the plans were taken, once the FAA inspector destroyed the ATC tapes, once the steel was shipped, culpability was easy to shift away from the official enablers.



Toro said:


> Of course, the FBI should be involved in gathering intelligence and the fight against terrorism.  However, the fact that 9/11 does not show up on bin Laden's FBI rap sheet, as so many conspiracy theorists like to argue, does not mean that bin Laden is not responsible.



The perpetrators would want you to take that position.  But since FEMA has been shown to have deceived the agency providing the cause of death, and courts protect the theft of vital documents to understanding the mass murder, it is clear that civilian overview of the entire event is needed to preserve the Constitution.


----------



## Terral (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Chris:

Am I to understand that Chris is here to run diversion for the out-of-control FBI???



Christophera said:


> Why would you believe that only the FBI when assessing responsibility for 9/11?  There are many reasons why the FBI would defer to other government agencies
> 
> - 9/11 was an act of war, not a crime.  Did we call on the FBI when Pearl Harbor was bombed?



You have GOT TO BE KIDDING!!!! This empty hole . . . (my Topic) . . . 







. . . was 'called' a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner to remove jurisdiction from the State of Pennsylvania for handing everything over to the Bush-controlled FBI!!! The same goes for the supposed AA77 crash at the Pentagon *that NEVER HAPPENED . . . *(my Topic) . . . 






. . . and not even close!!! Just how many times does the term *"explosions" *appear in the *911 Commission Report 'and' the Arlington County After-Action Report* (#10 here)???? ZERO. Any FBI agent can see that 'keyword sanitation' from Official Govt-Sworn Documentation is obvious evidence of a MASSIVE COVER-UP OPERATION!!! 

Here is the deal with this Chris cartoon character: This guy is here to lead you straight into the complications of the WTC Cases and away from the simplicity of THE EMPTY HOLE at Shanksville and the Pentagon. Why? The H1N1 Bio-Weapon Virus is about to mutate 'and' this guy was sent here to keep your eye on the 9/11 ball instead!  The FBI is definitely part of the 9/11 Inside-Job Attacks 'and' the ongoing Cover-up Operation!!! Period!

No!!! Now the time is MUCH too late to try and solve the 9/11 cases! Wake the hell up about the *H1N1 Eugenics Program* (my Topic) and stop letting this FBI Operative lead you around by the stupid nose . . . 

Right now saving your skin is all about understanding *Swine11* . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qnpesc436mQ&feature=player_embedded"]Wake The Hell Up Already! 1 of 12[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## eots (Sep 21, 2009)

hey..here's a crazy idea ...lets release the 84 classified surveillance tapes of the pentagon and lets put all eyewitness on the stand under oath..and lets assemble a team of crash investigators the examine the remaining forensic evidence and photos....crazy..huh


----------



## Christophera (Sep 21, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Chris:
> 
> Am I to understand that Chris is here to run diversion for the out-of-control FBI???
> 
> ...



My mistake, I left a quote bracket off.  Fixed now.

Here's the post I replied to.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1539339-post345.html

Tactic of psyops is to post off topic, multiple issue and cause confusion in the attempts to answer.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 21, 2009)

eots said:


> hey..here's a crazy idea ...lets release the 84 classified surveillance tapes of the pentagon and lets put all eyewitness on the stand under oath..and lets assemble a team of crash investigators the examine the remaining forensic evidence and photos....crazy..huh


actually, i agree with this request
i wish they would release all the tapes, but i also know it wont matter one bit to you
because i'm sure that either they have nothing on them or they show partial glimpses of flight 77
which again, wont satisfy you one bit


----------



## Christophera (Sep 21, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > hey..here's a crazy idea ...lets release the 84 classified surveillance tapes of the pentagon and lets put all eyewitness on the stand under oath..and lets assemble a team of crash investigators the examine the remaining forensic evidence and photos....crazy..huh
> ...



The psyops would prescribe that response in order for you to fraudulently retain some credibility, perhaps.  You know that the tapes show other than 77, and so does eots, but you pretend that eots is not reasonable and would not recognize facts as, ...... in reality, you do not.


----------



## Joe_Penalty (Sep 21, 2009)

Toro said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You cannot be serious.  Have you ever heard of jurisdiction?

How can war be declared on an entity that is not even a sovereign nation?  

Correct me if I am wrong, but a group of individuals did conspire together on American soil and committed mass murder.

What is the difference between a "crime" and an "act of war," with regards to the event occurring on United States soil?

What country does al Quaeda represent?

What does an al Quaeda uniform look like?  

At the very least the Federal Bureau of Investigation could list both parties (Usama bin Ladin and Ayman al Zawahiri), are wanted in their CONNECTION with September 11, 2001 attacks.

I would appreciate anyone's responses to these legitimate questions.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 21, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


ROFLMFAO

you are one very funny guy

please tell me this is really just an act to get laughs and that you dont really believe everything you are posting


----------



## Christophera (Sep 22, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Serious, you are working for the perpetrators interests.  Typically sociopaths will use unreasonable fears and distortions to justify their behaviors.  You, it seems, don't care and just work to exploit those in others to get them to accept the secret means of murder on 9-11.

Belief is not needed, you provide proof with every post.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 22, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


LOL wow
you REALLY do believe this crap
please, seek out professional help


----------



## elvis (Sep 22, 2009)

eots said:


> hey..here's a crazy idea ...lets release the 84 classified surveillance tapes of the pentagon and lets put all eyewitness on the stand under oath..and lets assemble a team of crash investigators the examine the remaining forensic evidence and photos....crazy..huh



I agree with releasing the 84 (if there are that many) classified surveillance tapes of the pentagon.  Government secrecy is what makes people think they are up to no good.  What does the govt have to lose by releasing them?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 22, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > hey..here's a crazy idea ...lets release the 84 classified surveillance tapes of the pentagon and lets put all eyewitness on the stand under oath..and lets assemble a team of crash investigators the examine the remaining forensic evidence and photos....crazy..huh
> ...


i also agreed with that
because i highly doubt it will show ANYTHING at all


of course that will only FEED the nutters into saying they doctored them


----------



## Christophera (Sep 22, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Since you have no verified evidence to support your position, all the perpetrators would have you do is attempt more ad hominum.  Of course if they kill 3,000 innocent people in 20 seconds, and then work so hard to keep the methods secret, they don't think people are intelligent or informed enough to be able to realize what agents are doing.  Which is acting as basic imposters (Hmmmmm im poster) and pretending they are ordinary citizens with the beliefs they supported with distortions and attitude based.

Because there are a number of agents all on the same page, there is a sembalence of social normalcy.


----------



## elvis (Sep 22, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



yeah they did that with the Zapruder film.  Once it was shown the bullet came from behind and didn't show what they wanted, they resorted to saying it was doctored.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 22, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


listen dude, the only place these "agents" are is in your HEAD
you are ignoring the evidence and anyone that tries to explain it to you becomes an agent
don't you see there is seriously something wrong with the way your brain is processing data?


----------



## elvis (Sep 22, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



No, Dive you are a member of the illuminati.  don't try to deny it.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 22, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



There is no critical thinking involved.   Your communications are all abnormal.  All pretense of social fears.  Your motives are not stated.  Clearly  imposters acting as some kind of society of lawless, frivolous, ridicule in the face of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 22, 2009)

Christophera said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


critical thinking is what you are lacking


----------



## elvis (Sep 22, 2009)

Christophera said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You are right.  I enjoy ridiculing stupid fuckheads like you.  Now go wipe Alex Jones' spunk off your face, ok buttfuck?


----------



## Christophera (Sep 22, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



Parroting is a common psyops disinfo agent tactic when there is little creativity to begin with and entropy of deception in the face of evidence with reason dominates the dysfunctional position.


----------



## elvis (Sep 22, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



Was it a dysfunctional position when Alex Jones bent you over and nailed you in the ass?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 22, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


so now i'm back to being a disinfo agent


----------



## eots (Sep 22, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Fp7w_0_BzM&feature=related]YouTube - Psyops agents on 9/11[/ame]


----------



## Joe_Penalty (Sep 22, 2009)

Joe_Penalty said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Joe_Penalty said:
> ...


I would appreciate anyone's responses to these legitimate questions.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 22, 2009)

eots said:


> YouTube - Psyops agents on 9/11



Somebody found out that the guy was an actor who was mostly out of work, ................ but for some reason they couldn't find him, or he was evading them.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 22, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



*
How can we trust you are a disinfo agent....

if you ARE a disinfo agent and admit to being one....wouldn't that mean that you're really not an agent?  

Or maybe that is just what you want us to think.


*


----------



## Christophera (Sep 22, 2009)

There are at least 4 agents here that refuse to use reason and won't recognize evidence reasonably.

What are the chances of that?  I mean what kind of internet troll would sit on a thread week after week, with no evidence trying to assert a falacy only to becalled a treasonous infiltrator seeking to support secret methods of mass murder?

Really, who would do that?  Anyone whacked enough to do that is going to go too far and get banned.  The viewer is observing a psychological operation by professionals.

The internet enables this.  DARPA, a divsion of the CIA developed the internet.

The internet started as the usenet which was a giant message board with softwaare hosted on university servers.  Since university servers are public property, free speech controls them.  After 9-11, truth seekers using free speech would have developed a version of what happened that was quite close after 2 years, EVEN with psyops agents trying to mislead them.

With .com, message boards ar private property where free speech can be banned.  This is the reason I've been banned from perhaps 15 message boards.  A reasonable person can easily see and admit that I'm not an offensive poster.  I might use strong imagry to make my points or create motivatoln to examine them, but generally I only give out abuse that initially comes at me.  Then when it returns to whoever started that level of exchange, it is basically relevant in more that one way and not crude.

I depend on Americans who understand the Constituton and due process and a modicum of common knowledge.  If you are reading, and you happen to be able to understand most of what I post.  Speak up!

I wish to thank usmessageboard.com for its fair and Constitutionally correct policies.  So far, ............. in eight years, this is the best I've seen on .com.

All they did was allow me to use a logical definition of my oppositions obvious intention within this excahnge, which is to "keep the methods of mass murder on 9-11 secret."


----------



## Christophera (Sep 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Of course the perptrators are tying to control what people think so you will complain about those that use logic to analyse evidence.

If you were using reason and evidence what you are saying might be reasonable, but you are not.

I at least utilize logic in evaluation of evidence and logically attribute your failures in doing so to a logical intention of supporting the secret methods of mass murder on 9-11.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 24, 2009)

The psyops depends on false social grouping and false social pressures.  It depends on the last 20 years of psyops that created a fear of our government within our populations.

After Iran contra, the savings and loan rip off, BCCI, populations intuitively knew that there was an infiltration and therefore assumed what they psyops intended, that Americans should be afraid of their government.

At that time it was not reasonable.  If Americans continue to neglect the needed unity behind Consitutional due process it will be a reality.  Of course the government they will reasonably be afraid of then will bear no resemblence to the US government that operates under the Constitution.  That will be lost.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


you dont use logic, you use your paranoid delusions


----------



## Christophera (Sep 25, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



If you were using evidence your words would be accurate, since you are not they are manipulation.

The perpetrators would want you to misinterpret my analysis of your intention from understanding your act of pretending to be confused and unable to recognize the concrete core.

The refusal to use logic and reason mark your actions as covert.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 25, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


no, you dont get it
i'm MOCKING you you fucking MORON


----------



## Liability (Sep 25, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



When you call that fucking moron a fucking moron, does the fact that he is a fucking moron get in the way of his grasping that he is a fucking moron?


----------



## Christophera (Sep 25, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Your attempt at ridicule marks your act as a psyops working to to keep the cover on the fact that the official cause of death determination is erroneous in the murder of 3,000 people.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 25, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...




could not have said it better.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 25, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



thats the way this 9/11 apologist elvis freak acts.Just like his psyop agent Princess Lia,instead of refuting evidence and facts,he engages in name calling and insults when he cant refute the evidence.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 25, 2009)

Christophera said:


> There are at least 4 agents here that refuse to use reason and won't recognize evidence reasonably.
> 
> What are the chances of that?  I mean what kind of internet troll would sit on a thread week after week, with no evidence trying to assert a falacy only to becalled a treasonous infiltrator seeking to support secret methods of mass murder?
> 
> ...



great post Chris.Yeah for a long time I thought Ditzcon was just a plain idiot in denial but the fact that he DEVOTES himself to coming here all the time when he doesnt believe in ANY government conspiracys is the sign of an agent.and candy corn is a well known agent everywhere.those for sure are two of the agents here.there is Gam as well.You can tell by the way they devote themselves to coming here and just sprout off all kinds of lies and b.s when evidence is presented to them.yeah there are some sites out there that dont want the truth to get out.I have some friends who have posted facts about 9/11 on threads and got banned just for that.at least they dont do that here.Yeah those sites that banned you are definetely run by psych op agents cause yeah,you only give out abuse when it comes to you first.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 25, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > There are at least 4 agents here that refuse to use reason and won't recognize evidence reasonably.
> ...



Excellent!
Oddly, it takes quite unsensational information such as a deception about a building design to make the agents obvious in their oppositional action.

For them, the perps, *The most important information to oppose is useful information*, and such a statement or definition of their agenda is logical.

What gets really obvious is when one goes to topsecret.com or jackblood.com forum and common sense information with verified evidence is dissed as if one were suggesting that alien reptiles were shapeshifting their way into the whitehouse and NORAD on 9-11.

Image.  The entire thrust of the last 30 years on TV, film, and music entertainment has been to make image more and more important so that citizens are more sensitive to social pressures.  The idea is to preempt the functional group with one that is disfunctional.  All of the non profit corporations are for that purpose.

Suck up as much energy, time and money as possible working on aspects that are not functional towards impeding the corporate goals.

Image is the reason most agents have a tricky avatar and username.  The idea is to create an artifical society of elites that then dish out praise and scorn in the public arena to control the group, and the viewers perceptions of what is real and what is undesireable, ........falsely.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 25, 2009)

Christophera said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



thats the problem with the internet is that there are some people out there who ruin it for the pople fighing for the truth on it cause they make statements like cheney and Bush are shapeshifting reptiles and they are everywhere walking amongst us.Those kind of people just ruin the truth movement  by saying those kinds of things and buying into stuff like that.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 25, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


of course you couldnt
you are a bigger moron than he is


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 25, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


no, its people like YOU that spread lies that ruin the internet


----------



## candycorn (Sep 25, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


----------



## Christophera (Sep 25, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Bigtime.

Mixing Conspiracies does not help unless one explains the other.  The reptile/shapeshifter/new age mystic rebel approach really explains nothing no matter how many illiminati facts are blended into the distortion of belief.

The psyops seems to take advantage of that fact and purposefully blend that stuff into forums when they can.  I've noticed that the chemtrails thing seems to be way over the edge.  Of course the swine flu is another.

Alternative media information is not guarantee of relevance, accuracy or anything.  I would venture that the media focus on sci fi, fantasy etc. was also a method of breaking people away from reality so they are less independent and more easily controlled.  Video games can create nueral networks attuned to such thought patterns as an addiction.

All of that preferred by media of all types, when it comes to large corporate investments and promotions, rather than things that educate and orient in functional, evolutionary thinking, planning and action.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 26, 2009)

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



This is a perfect example of the pretend social structure that the psyops must put in place to make their illogical assertions appear to have substance that is recognizable.

The "Greek Chorus", a social, psychological ploy.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 26, 2009)

Christophera said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


yes, because anyone that doesnt agree with your fucking stupidity is a psyops agent


----------



## Christophera (Sep 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



That is a misrepresentation agent.  One must also have no evidence for what they assert, which is basically impossible, then pretend to not see conclusive evidence of my position that also discounts what they assert, then they get to be an agent.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 26, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


how about i think you are a fucking moron and that you are delusional and hneed to seek out professional help before you do something to either yourself or others


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Sep 26, 2009)

You're part of it too Dive. I'm a part of "it" too. Anyone who doesn't beleive in conspiracy theories is part of "it".


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 26, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> You're part of it too Dive. I'm a part of "it" too. Anyone who doesn't beleive in conspiracy theories is part of "it".


yeah, 95% of Americans are part of it


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Sep 26, 2009)

So sad that 95% of us are so easily duped huh? LOL!!


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 26, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> So sad that 95% of us are so easily duped huh? LOL!!


yeah, isn't it


----------



## eots (Sep 26, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> So sad that 95% of us are so easily duped huh? LOL!!



95 % ?..what is the source of your statistics..your sphincter ?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 26, 2009)

eots said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > So sad that 95% of us are so easily duped huh? LOL!!
> ...


if it was, it would be as valid as yours


----------



## Christophera (Sep 27, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > You're part of it too Dive. I'm a part of "it" too. Anyone who doesn't beleive in conspiracy theories is part of "it".
> ...



If they believe what they see on TV they are unwittingly a part of it.  Otherwise your generalizations are sociopathic and un American.  Anytime internet personalities join in unreasonable exchanges against citizens seking lawful performance by government, it is a conspiracy against the Constitution.  And that is the only dutiful perspective that can be taken.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 27, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...


uh, no

that would be YOU
you are the one that believes something that is outside of the morm


----------



## Joe_Penalty (Sep 27, 2009)

Joe_Penalty said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Joe_Penalty said:
> ...



Are these legitimate questions?


----------



## Christophera (Sep 27, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Just because it is normal for you to support secret methods of mass murder; and, if you didn't, you would use evidence and recognize violations of law by government that are unconstitutional; doesn't mean that because I don't, .... it is "outside of the norm".

The US Constitution is a norm for a just and evolving society, but you aren't into that.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 27, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


no, i fully support the US Constitution, but i'm not delusional like you are
the due process has been served


----------



## Christophera (Sep 27, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > So sad that 95% of us are so easily duped huh? LOL!!
> ...



You wouldn't look so bad if you didn't try to say this,







resembles this.






By the way, your psyops is failing.  The truth is battering your image and such is easy to detect when you fail to post your nonsense in the FEMA deception thread.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 27, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Cold Fusion38 said:
> ...


except no one has ever said it would resemble that
since the top one is a simplified diagram and the bottom one you cant tell what it is


why do troofers always lie so much


----------



## Christophera (Sep 27, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You said that the diagram resembled the photo from 9-11, so that is WAY worse than saying it "should".

A simplieifed diagram of such a structure will have diagonal and horizontal members depicted in a simplified method, just like the columns.

If they existed show them at ground zero, and the one with floor beams connected won't do.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 27, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


you are an idiot
without the floors connected, they dont build up
thats how it was constructed
you dont even seem to understand basic construction


----------



## Christophera (Sep 27, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



The exterior floors were not a part of the hallways.  The exterior floors were a diaphram encircling the core, look at the FEMA diagram, that part is correct.

It is what is shown the core that is not correct.  If it were then we would see something in the core in this image.






Instead of rebar which was in this wall.






But the concrete was mysteriously fractured and fell freely.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 27, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


please, for your own safety, seek out professional help
you see concrete where none was


----------



## elvis (Sep 27, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Sigmund fucking Freud couldn't help that moron.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 27, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



The perps designing the psyops of the "big lie" would want you to rally with ridicule to try and dismiss evidence and reason.

The official cause of death is invalid.   Constitutional due process has not been served.


----------



## elvis (Sep 27, 2009)

Christophera said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




Being as stupid as you are, you must be playing right into their hands, then.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 27, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



Of course the perpetrators would like to confuse people, so you will act that way, and not explain yourself, because you cannot.

Mostly because I use evidence and fact and you won't recognize it but have none of yopur own that can be verified.

Also you rely on ditzer and team for your social standing which is the structure of the fake social environment the psyops directs you to create.


----------



## elvis (Sep 27, 2009)

Christophera said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



does it hurt when Yukon violates you?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 27, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


i bet ya christophera would loe this site
robodoon.com

its another guy i knew on a few other message board


----------



## Christophera (Sep 27, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



Something tells me the perps don't want agents knowing what citizens know in the real world, not referring to your link.  Which makes a point about the elite who've been positioned as leaders traditionally among a few others.  I'm aware of those things in far more than a surficial way.

The psyops depends on your false social structure for approval of bunk and rejection of truth with ridicule, distraction, confusion and deception.

Done deal, agent.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 27, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


when you post something truthful, it will be the first time


----------



## Christophera (Sep 27, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



The unsupported positions, filled with attitude are all the psyops can credibily manage without becoming obviously, a false social feature.   And of course the psyops disinformation agenda must target the most useful information for dismissal.  Such is why a simple deception by FEMA gets so much attention.


----------



## elvis (Sep 27, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



You've never been right about anything, you clueless fuckstain.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 27, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Are you trying to say you are not targeting my exposure of the FEMA deception or that you are not unreasonably denying that the towers had a concrete core?

If you were reasonable the fact that laws were violated would mean something.

If you were reasonable you would have evidence from independent sources that are consistent.

If you were reasonable you would react like a human being when I post an image of another human being grieving the loss of a loved one on 9-11,







 and reasonably saying that the living are not safe with out the truth of how 3,000 were killed on 9-11 in 20 seconds as 2 of the worlds strongest buildings went to the ground almost identically.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 27, 2009)

Christophera said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


what you call a "FEMA deception" is a delusion that only YOU see


----------



## elvis (Sep 27, 2009)

Christophera said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



If you were reasonable you wouldn't be such a clueless fuckroast.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 28, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



The psyops is all about marginalization.  If an attitude can be created, the psyops works to do that.  The reason why is because attitudes control perceptions.

Such is why the agents use ridicule so much and their social system must be contrived.

It is so clear you don't have a real life experience to relate from and your presence is a fraud of humanity.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 28, 2009)

Christophera said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


wrong again
those you call "agents" are just normal Americans that think you moronic troofers are some of the most fucked up people on the face of the planet


seek out professional help


----------



## Christophera (Sep 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



That is exactly what the perpetrators would want "most Americans" to think what ever you say.

Your masters are too out of touch to realize that the people they've told you are "professionals" are quacks.  I need official help, as in justice, I think 3,000 people were murdered and can prove that the agency charged with the analysis determining the cause of death was deceived about the structure that supposed collapsed.

Constitutional due process has not been provided.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 28, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


oh fuck you, asshole
you are what the perpetrators love


----------



## Christophera (Sep 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You still haven't proven anything except you are working together with a few others to keep the methods of mass murder secret.  If it wasn't a secret, you could use something other than profanity to try and uphold it.  Since it is such a dark and ugly secret, ....... well, so is your mentality.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 28, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


no, moron, i ridicule assholes like you for FUN


----------



## candycorn (Sep 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



He can't prove shit...otherwise he'd not be on an obscure message board.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 28, 2009)

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



The reverse is true.  And the FEMA deception thread proves it.  

I proved my point on some of the biggest boards and was banned.  I was on the Howard Stern board after he said he though the pentagon was hit by a missle and not a plane.  I was not banned there.  My threads got 150k reads and people KNEW the agents were there enmasse to try and support the secret means of mass murder.  I feel that his board was sold because he was advised that he was providing too much exposure fore sensitive information.

The psyops is VERY big.  You agents have every single message  board staked out with gatekeepers OR, you started them and operate them whereupon the mods are doing what you do and they ban me immediately.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 28, 2009)

Christophera said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


you get banned on those boards because most people are sick of your lying shit
here we just love to ridicule you


----------



## Liability (Sep 28, 2009)

There is *no* Constitutional requirement concerning "due process" relative to our victims of _their_ acts of war.

When id-eots and his sub-moronic ilk blather and bleat their meaningless complaint that "the requirements of due process have not been met," they merely demonstrate that they have not even the foggiest notion of what the words mean.

The 9/11 Commission was not serving ANY function related to "due process" for ANY person or group.  The concept doesn't even APPLY to this situation.

What the fuck is our little pal, id-eots, talking about?


----------



## Joe_Penalty (Sep 28, 2009)

Liability said:


> There is *no* Constitutional requirement concerning "due process" relative to our victims of _their_ acts of war.
> 
> When id-eots and his sub-moronic ilk blather and bleat their meaningless complaint that "the requirements of due process have not been met," they merely demonstrate that they have not even the foggiest notion of what the words mean.
> 
> ...



If not 9/11 Commission, then who is responsible for serving due process?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 28, 2009)

Joe_Penalty said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > There is *no* Constitutional requirement concerning "due process" relative to our victims of _their_ acts of war.
> ...


for an act of war?
why dont you tell us?


----------



## Liability (Sep 28, 2009)

Joe_Penalty said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > There is *no* Constitutional requirement concerning "due process" relative to our victims of _their_ acts of war.
> ...



You just demonstrated yet again that you do not know what the term "due process" even means.  If you knew (you don't) you wouldn't ask such an utterly meaningless question.

As regards a Commission to investigate the incidents of 9/11, there is no coherent meaning in employing the phrase "due process."  One may criticize the investigation, the methodology, the validity of the logic, the accuracy of the "facts," etc., etc., etc.  But due process is something that is OWED to somebody under the law as of "right."

Are you seriously suggesting that the U.S. government owes a duty as of right to the victims of an enemy attack?

You're nuts.

The purpose of the Commission was NOT to vindicate anyone's "rights."  The PURPOSE of the Commission was to determine what had happened, what had gone wrong, that enabled the scumbag enemy to succeed in their cowardly attacks.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 28, 2009)

Joe_Penalty said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > There is *no* Constitutional requirement concerning "due process" relative to our victims of _their_ acts of war.
> ...



Thay is actually a very pertinant question, and I've thought of it before, which was how I cam to the conclusion of how the answer might be learned, or due process gained.

Normally the district attorney of the county where the crime occurs is the first line of duty.  NY state and NYC are quite different from what I've been able to learn. In the case of 9-11, it appears that there was Federal control over the site in the beginning, then NYC took over under guiliani as far as the crime scene.  Then, something like 4 years later NIST produces the due process "cause of death" determination.  NIST is federal.

In which case NY city and state would have to formally acknowledge the reciept of another entities investigation and acceptence of it for the death records to be filed in the county where they occured which I believe is required.  Copies go out to interested parties that then file them in the respective locations concerned so probates can proceed with that.  

Technically I feel NYC would be responsible for dealing with any complaints for the non validity, but since NYC covers most of NY state, I think the NY state attorney general would probably be directing events.  

Both, for good measure.  Of course the district attorney, under the state attorney general in all states, would defer decision upwards.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 28, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


more lies


----------



## Christophera (Sep 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Joe_Penalty said:
> ...



The perpetrators would really appreciate you attempting to assert that.  However they would probably like you to be more sincere and perhaps READ before you proclaim things "lies."


BWhhhhhaaaaahaaaaaaah........ hahaa ..... OMG!


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 28, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


you are a liar, its very clear


----------



## Christophera (Sep 28, 2009)

Actually, you've just explained somthing that happened over here, but it was you that was exposed,

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-100.html#post1564607

remember, where you proved yourself a liar.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 28, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Actually, you've just explained somthing that happened over here, but it was you that was exposed,
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-100.html#post1564607
> 
> remember, where you proved yourself a liar.


no, you are the exposed asshole
you still think someone other than the terrorists caused the deaths
you are a fucking moron


----------



## Christophera (Sep 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, you've just explained somthing that happened over here, but it was you that was exposed,
> ...



You might try to pretend that you had exposed something.  The perps would like that.  But in reality you've only exposed your own sick self, considering the appearance, it is indecent.

Bwahaaaaaa, OMG!   You better get outta' the psyops biz.  Too much for you.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 28, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


if you havent figured it out yet, there is no psyops you fucking moron
you are just too fucking stupid to understand it


----------



## Christophera (Sep 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



The problem with the perps psyops is that the individuals don't have real identitys.  Total fakes, not even a damm argument from the weak imposters.

The perps use 'em because they'll do anything, controlled by a deception all of their lives, what else do you know?

The perps chose poorly because you don't know the Consitution, so could not even pretend to be supporting it.


----------



## elvis (Sep 28, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



Does Rosie know you're online and not in her bed?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 28, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


you are a fucking clown, even the other troofer morons have deserted you


----------



## Christophera (Sep 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



The point is that 3,000 were murdered and the cause of death is invalid so due process has not been provided, not your puny perceptions of social scenes, psyops agent.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 29, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


no, the cause of death is a 110 story building collapsed on them, you fucking moron


----------



## Christophera (Sep 29, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Since you cannot show independently verified evidence of what the design of the building was, you have no position on collapse, niether do those that produced the analysis.

The cause of death is invalid.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 29, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


so says a fucking moron like you that thinks there was a concrete core above grade when none is shown in the plans or in the construction


----------



## Christophera (Sep 29, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



The perpetrators filtered all of the construction images before 9-11 and guiliani took the NYC WTC documents to empower the deceptions.

I can show a concrete wall 400 feet over the lobby level.







and no core columns are seen in the empty core, ........... ever.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 29, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


i dont see no concrete there either, moron


----------



## Christophera (Sep 29, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



The notion that the fractured edge facing the camera is anything else, is not logical.  Particuarly when the image showing the many fine vertical elements that can only be rebar, is seen.






The psyops has nothing but ad hominum and ridicule, no evidence of steel core columns.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 29, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


your image files have been seen and we know you really do believe they show a concrete core, but they dont
you are proving you are just another stupid moronic troofer


----------



## Christophera (Sep 29, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



If you could reasonably explain what they do show, if not concrete, that would mean something, but you cannot, which means you support the secret methods of mass murder remaining secret.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 29, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


the WTC was the most widely photographed construction process of its time, you can not even possibly think that they wouldnt have ever got a photo showing them pouring the concrete for the core, especially is it was 12' thick
they couldnt avoid it


----------



## Christophera (Sep 29, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Considering the 12 foot thick part was 70 feet below the street, it is not surprising the public has a picture, but you are not reasonable so that wouldn't matter.
That the core was 60 to 35 back from the face with only 9 foot vertical between floors, all of that at least 40 feet over the street, wouldn't mean much either.

So you will just have to fail on the fact the core is totally empty in all images of 9-11.






Note the very fine arcing vertical elements.  Those were of the north concrete core wall .

Support for the FEMA lie is always unreasonable because there is no evidence.  Keeping the methods of mass murder secret is not so easy.

The cause of death is invalid.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 29, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


if it was 70' below street level, that would be BELOW GRADE


MORON


----------



## elvis (Sep 29, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Isn't the picture he's using the one the antisemites use to blame 9/11 on the Jews?  or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## Christophera (Sep 29, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




Bwwwwwwaaaaahhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!  OMG!

This is the concrete core of WTC 2, 400 feet up, perhaps 4 foot thick walls,






Judging by this, at about the same height for WTC 1






However, there are never any steel core columns seen on 9-11 in the core area because they didn't exist.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 29, 2009)

see my poll thread


----------



## elvis (Sep 29, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> see my poll thread



careful.  If Christopher isn't good at spelling, he may get the wrong idea.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 29, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> see my poll thread


I haven't seen any evidence for your position, you have none, so why would I look at opinions you might gather?

You support the secret means of mass murder and demise of the US Constitution.

See this.  The next generation will find you, they need their rights and freedoms and you are working with the infiltrators to destroy them.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 29, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > see my poll thread
> ...


right back atcha, asswipe


----------



## Christophera (Sep 30, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Easy to say, but without evidence, it can't turn around, and you have none.  

They will be after you and they will know you by the way you think.  I will make sure of that.

The US Constitution must stand and due process of law provides equal protection of law for Americans.  

Due process has not been provided in 3,000 murders.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 30, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


sure thing Mr Brown


----------



## Christophera (Sep 30, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



FEMA deceived NIST rendering the NIST cause of death invalid.

This, is not what was seen on 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 30, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


again, LIAR, that was NOT an exact representation of the core, it was a simplified drawing of the "tube within a tube" concept
they had the actual plans as well


----------



## Christophera (Sep 30, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



And you are a simplified version of a waste of sperm.

agent, .................. 3,000 people are dead.  Your psyops is failing.  Americans are going to realize very shortly that FEMA misrepresented the towers structure to the agency charged with the due process dermination of cause of death.

You cannot keep the means of mass murder secret.  The Constitution will stand.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 30, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


ROFLMAO what a dumbass


----------



## Christophera (Sep 30, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Now we know what you think of the US Constitution as well as what citzens efforts to see lawful performance of government are worth, as they work to prevent this from happening ever again.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 30, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


wrong again, moron
its what i think of troofer morons like you
i actually have a great respect for the constitution, and you have shown you DONT


----------



## Christophera (Sep 30, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



When I point at guiliani who took the NYC WTC documents I point at a violation of law that was empowered to continue by NY state courts and that COMPLETELY relates to Consitutional due process.

You are a fraud.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 30, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


again, you assume that that copy of the plans would be the ONLY copy available
you fail once again because you dont use LOGIC


----------



## Christophera (Oct 1, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Logically the port authority has a copy because they were the builder.  But they deny it.  The only other set was in the towers.

* IF*  the WTC documents of NYC were NOT the only plans, *THEN* define where there is another set.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 1, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


every architect involved in it would have a copy
its not like they only make one, especially on a project of that size using multiple contractors
hell, simple house plans generally will have at least FIVE sets


----------



## Christophera (Oct 1, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Since there were security issues and they were public buildings it is logical there were a very ,imited number of plan sets.  Since you cannot say where plans are we will have to assume there are none.

I certainly would not know where to look if NYC did not have them and the PA denied having them.

Support the secret menas of mass murder is not easy.  You are failing.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 1, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


i linked you to a site that had the floor plans
so stop lying


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 1, 2009)

9-11 Research: WTC Master Plan


----------



## Christophera (Oct 1, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



We OFFICIAL plans so an OFFICIAL determination of "cause of death" can be rendered.  A valid cause of death.  Not one serving the infiltrators you work for.  That is the only thing any American can accept under the Constitution.  You are not one of those so it is not surprising that you try and peddle plans of a lesser source to get people to accept your keeping methods of mass murder secret.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 1, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


you are just fucking INSANE
seek out professional help


----------



## Christophera (Oct 1, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



As an agent running psyops for the perpetrators of mass murder, that would be something you could say to protect their interests.  It is not rational, it is not evidenced, it does not account for violations of law or even recognize them.  It is not seeing that Consitutional due process is followed.  It doesn't express any common decency.

If you were a citizen, and not an agent, you would be considered socipathic.  As it is you are just a very dense agent trying help keep the methods of mass murder secret.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 1, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


no, you REALLY are insane


----------



## Christophera (Oct 1, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Actually your reaction to evidence,








which shows major official, mass deprivation of Consitutional due process, added to the many other issues related to GZ coverup, secrecy, camera confiscations, guiliani WTC doc's theft, you are feeling as if you are contacting insanity, because what you are supporting is VERY bad and you cannot prove otherwise.

That is what it is like to realize how wrong you are.  Your brain will sort of shut down a little, you'll repeat yourself, gibberish asserting weak rejection.  Accordingly, if you think I'm insane, you might not as sociopathic as you pretend to be.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 1, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


you can post that image a million more times, it wont change the fact you are fucking INSANE


----------



## Christophera (Oct 1, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



With a complete lack of evidence, no pretense of decency, no reason, the agent, and there are more than one kind, moves further and further towards the state he accuses others of occupying.  Evidenced by rote repetition of nonsense with no real relationship to the realities confronted, over and over expecting an American who knows the truth to just give up and fit into the flock mentality, and all done to protect the perpetrators of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 1, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



totally fruit loops

but nice try Mr Brown


----------



## Christophera (Oct 2, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



The agent promotes unlawful performance of government by refusing to recognize that when guiliani took the NYC WTC documents the deception by FEMA was enabled.  The infiltration of government in 3 needed places had occured.  FEMA, not created under the Constitution.  guiliani, and the NY state court that refused to uphold the federal freedom of information laws and return the public documents to teh public offices.

The perps control you so laws mean nothing, only keeping the methods of mass murder secret matter.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 2, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


again you fail, Mr Brown


----------



## Christophera (Oct 2, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Again, you have no evidence and you behavior shows that only I can use such  to succeed and you must try to dismiss it be disinforming or removing the evidence while trying to influence people psychologically.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 2, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


once again, another fail for Mr Brown


----------



## Christophera (Oct 2, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I've successfully got you ignoring evidence and reason, and proving it repeatedly with your behavior.  Such is all I need to demonstrate a psyops.  You might not be capable of understanding that tho.

FEMA did deceive NIST and the cause of death is invalidated because the Twin towers had a cast concrete tubular core structure, and the evidence from 9-11 shows it, but NEVER are steel core columns seen in the core area as FEMA says should be.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 2, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


yes, i'm a psyops agent




another FAIL for Mr Brown


----------



## Christophera (Oct 2, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



If you are making this admission in this thread, I consider it a success.  If you do so and pretend it is facetious, we already know its a psyops, so it's fully credible that you would make fun of yourself as you try to avoid detection and exposure.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 2, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


its called SARCASM, moron



btw, Mr Brown, how are things on W. Islay st?


----------



## Christophera (Oct 2, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Either way agent.  You appear as a complete fraud and working to destroy the US Constitution with your efforts to secure the secret methods of mass murder by promoting the FEMA lie with manipulation and deception.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 2, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


there were no secret methods, dumbass


----------



## Christophera (Oct 2, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



My point is that when FEMA misrepresented the towers structure, that the cause of death is invalidated, meaning the cause of death from collapse is very likely incorrect.  Meaning that that some other method caused the buildings to do what they did, and you want that kept secret by your actions unreasonably protecting the FEMA lie, ....... agent.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 2, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


except they didnt
thats all in your delusional mind


another fail, Mr Brown


----------



## Christophera (Oct 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Correct, it is very unlikely that the buildings collapsed.  Your evasion however supports the secrecy concealing what did happen to them.  Your persistence with ad hominum and pretend confusion only reinforces the obvious presentation of pointless denial, if you are an American citizen who defends the Constitution.  If you are an agent for the infiltrators, it's all simply part of the psyops they have you working.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 3, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


you keep proving you are a fucking moron, Mr Brown


----------



## Christophera (Oct 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Clearly the reverse is proven in the thread as you demonstrate you are an agent working for the demise of the Constitution with very inadequate methods of deception and debate.  Apparently your cohorts have abandoned their fake social grouping with you as you appear to have blood stuck to your mask.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 3, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


no, Mr Brown, you are truly a moron
and this and your other threads have proven it


----------



## Christophera (Oct 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



The perpetrators might futily hope that your assertion would some how be taken by some, but anyone reading will know it is just not true, and that indeed the reverse is far closer to true.

So true that I link to the other thread to make the proof readily available.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...a-deceives-nation-about-twin-towers-core.html


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 3, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


you remain a fool, Mr Brown


----------



## Christophera (Oct 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I've defined your unconstitutonality, as you present it through your reaction to substantiated facts that should invoke reactions seeking fulfillment of due process, ............ but nooooooooooooooo, you deny and ignore facts to continue name calling in efforts to impede one who actually tries to see that due process is provided and the Constitution held.

All of what you've done is done irrationally, as if such behaviors were okay and not obvious, they are not okay and very obvious.  You are exposed in your weak psychological operation on this message board.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 3, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


i enjoy making you troofers look like the idiots you are
grow a brain and then you might get some respect

till then, Mr Brown, you remain a moron


----------



## Christophera (Oct 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You have not yet demonstrated that you have a brain, or a heart for that matter.  You advocate that Americans have no feelings or ability to detect injustice threatening the Constitution which might protect childrens futures, or even help with this boys grief.







Your words are empty.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 3, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


more bullshit from the moron, Mr Brown


----------



## Christophera (Oct 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Perhaps you are a very stupid agent that believes you can continue to pretend that these facts are not vital to the futures of Americans, and be credible.  Your profane efforts to marginalize have long been seen as a bizarre execution of a sick agenda.

People really do not believe two towers that stood for 30+ years could just fall one day because of some damage when suddenly, ........ no plans are available.   But the media didn't tell them about that part, which went something like this.

_ "Oh gee, the mayor took the WTC documents,, the other were in the towers, I guess you just have to take the  "anecdotal" information from these FEMA people and use that to analyze the collapse of 2 towers at rates of free fall, almost identically killing 3,000."_


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 4, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


again, Mr Brown, you show you are completely delusional


----------



## Christophera (Oct 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I link to evidence and provide reason and you provide nothing except misinterpretations, profane rants, and unfounded defenses for your deficiencies, then expect to be taken seriously, ........ ahmmm are you deluded?


----------



## KittenKoder (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## DiveCon (Oct 4, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


>


i like PIE, dont you
wish i could have a nice pecan pie right now


----------



## Christophera (Oct 4, 2009)

It is very easy to tell when the psyops agents are defeated with evidence and reason.  They begin posting cat pictures or baking recipes.  Agent divot indicates he's ready for that.

The psyops depends on Americans unreasonable social fears very much like drive hunting of sheep and running them off a cliff.  The animals are afraid to go any other direction other than that which the animal on each side and in front of them are going.






What ever happened to real fears of tangible threats?  Did television turn them into fantasy that happens only to other people in other nations?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 4, 2009)

Christophera said:


> It is very easy to tell when the psyops agents are defeated with evidence and reason.  They begin posting cat pictures or baking recipes.  Agent divot indicates he's ready for that.
> 
> The psyops depends on Americans unreasonable social fears very much like drive hunting of sheep and running them off a cliff.  The animals are afraid to go any other direction other than that which the animal on each side and in front of them are going.
> 
> ...


yes because 95% of the US population are psyop agents


----------



## Christophera (Oct 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > It is very easy to tell when the psyops agents are defeated with evidence and reason.  They begin posting cat pictures or baking recipes.  Agent divot indicates he's ready for that.
> ...



The perpetrators would prefer the viewers use a cognitive distortion in evaluation of the psyops, so it is very logical you are using one.

Sheep operate with cognitive distortions and fears.  The perps would logically seek to promote such.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 4, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


yet you have failed in your attempts
Mr Brown is a complete failure

and the perps are known and most of them are DEAD
you are just too fucking stupid to get it


----------



## Christophera (Oct 4, 2009)

Just so the reader has an idea of cognitive distortions are I'm going to post a list very similar to tht used by psychologists practicing cognitive therapy.

COGNITIVE DISTORTIONS 
_1. All or nothing thinking:  Things are placed in black or white categories._
_2. Over generalization:  Single event is viewed as continuous._
_3. Mental filter:  Details in life (positive or negative) are amplified in importance while opposite is rejected._
_4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._
_5. Mind reading:  One absolutely concludes that others are reacting positively or negatively without investigating reality._
_6. Fortune Telling:  Based on previous 5 distortions, anticipation of negative or positive outcome of situations is established fact._
_7. Catastrophizing:  Exaggerated importance of self's failures and others successes._
_8. Emotional reasoning:  One feels as though emotional state IS reality of situation._
_9. "Should" statements:  Self imposed rules about behavior creating guilt at self inability to adhere and anger at others in their inability to conform to self's rules._
_10. Labeling:  Instead of understanding errors over generalization is applied._
_11. Personalization:  Thinking that the actions or statements of others are a reaction to you._
_12. Entitlement:  Believing that you deserve things you have not earned._


*The psyops seeks to induce the use or acceptence of them as modes of cognition for the public to evaluate information.  By using a false grouping of posters on messge boards, having a common agenda of surrepticious coorperation and effect upon perceptions, they promote misinformation, misrepresentation, confusion and distraction.*


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 4, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Just so the reader has an idea of cognitive distortions are I'm going to post a list very similar to tht used by psychologists practicing cognitive therapy.
> 
> COGNITIVE DISTORTIONS
> _1. All or nothing thinking:  Things are placed in black or white categories._
> ...


thanks for proving once again how fucking STUPID you are, Mr Brown

maybe some day it will sink in that you are FUCKING IGNORANT and NO ONE wants to see your fucking bullshit claiming stupid shit like what you post
we all already KNOW what happened and you are fucking delusional


----------



## Christophera (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for putting the list of cognitive distortions in your post for viewers to select from and practice their detection of psyops phraseology.



DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Just so the reader has an idea of cognitive distortions are I'm going to post a list very similar to tht used by psychologists practicing cognitive therapy.
> ...


_12. Entitlement:  Believing that you deserve things you have not earned._
_4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._
_3. Mental filter:  Details in life (positive or negative) are amplified in importance while opposite is rejected._



DiveCon said:


> maybe some day it will sink in that you are


_4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._



DiveCon said:


> FUCKING IGNORANT


_10. Labeling:  Instead of understanding errors over generalization is applied._
_4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._



DiveCon said:


> and NO ONE wants to see your fucking bullshit


_1. All or nothing thinking:  Things are placed in black or white categories._
_10. Labeling:  Instead of understanding errors over generalization is applied._
_7. Catastrophizing:  Exaggerated importance of self's failures and others successes._



DiveCon said:


> claiming stupid shit like what you post


_4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._
_12. Entitlement:  Believing that you deserve things you have not earned._
_10. Labeling:  Instead of understanding errors over generalization is applied._



DiveCon said:


> we all already KNOW what happened


_6. Fortune Telling:  Based on previous 5 distortions, anticipation of negative or positive outcome of situations is established fact._



DiveCon said:


> and you are fucking delusional


_4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._
_12. Entitlement:  Believing that you deserve things you have not earned._

divot gets the BS meter activated, rating very high in the area of maximizing cognitive distortions.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 4, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Thanks for putting the list of cognitive distortions in your post for viewers to select from and practice their detection of psyops phraseology.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are the one with the bullshit
please, seek out professional help


----------



## Christophera (Oct 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for putting the list of cognitive distortions in your post for viewers to select from and practice their detection of psyops phraseology.
> ...



You have no evidence that FEMA told the truth about the Twin towers core structure.  NIST used the deceptive information to base their engineering analysis upon rendering the official cause of death as invalid.

The cause of death cannothe


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 4, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


you are the fucking moron that claims they lied
yet you havent provided a single piece of proof to prove it


----------



## Christophera (Oct 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



The reverse is true.  You've not provided any evidence supporting the FEMA lie.   Your psyops has you lying and manipulating protecting the perpetrators interests.

I've made it very evident that FEMA misrepresented the core structure and also proven the concrete core was the only core that existed.  I've also shown that you are a disinformation agent who can only remove information.  The psyops you serve is exposed along with you.


----------



## elvis (Oct 4, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



Has Rosie let you up for air yet, scumfuck?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 4, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


you have the burden of proving FEMA lied
you have not done so
you keep using that simplified diagram as proof of them lying, but you have NEVER proven they claimed that was exactly what the construction of the core was
you continue to use half truths and out right lies to claim that


----------



## Christophera (Oct 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


this





is not this.






the lead engineer on September 13, 2001 identifies a concrete core to Newsweek.

Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992





It is proven very well.  Your masterst the perpetrators have directed you to never acknowledge any evidence, so despite looking like a complete agent doing this, you get to look like a very dumb one.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have come to inform you that on October 31, 2009, everyone will be put under roadblocks and be forced to take their H1N1 shots. If you refuse to, you will be put on the FEMA Death Camp on the moon. Which of course is the real reason we went to the moon in 1969.

Plan now because the Terminators will becoming to take your guns and smash them into little pieces. These Terminators are also the servants of the "New World Order" as shown here:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tLyIFiJBAM]YouTube - wCw nWo Theme[/ame]

These Terminators also happen to be the ones who were commanding the Death Star on 9/11 (which was built by Reagan for those of you who are too ignorant) and that took down the twin towers. Do not become like those who were on Flight 93 and were simply dropped off at another airport. They were shrunk into Smurfs with no memory of their prior lives and sent back into the past.

I don't have long now *static* so:

GL,

John Connor


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 5, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


actually?


> the lead engineer on September 13, 2001 identifies a concrete core to Newsweek.
> 
> Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation that was published in 1992
> 
> ...


it IS
because its s SIMPLIFIED DIAGRAM YOU FUCKING MORON


----------



## Modbert (Oct 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> it IS
> because its s SIMPLIFIED DIAGRAM YOU FUCKING MORON



Hi there Divecon,

I have come to inform you that you using things like "facts" and "common senses" are wrong. Here in the real world, those things don't matter. It is better to let your imagination run wild and spend your entire life actually wondering if the Government is part of the New World Order. It is better to be a complete loon than to never have been a loon at all (or something like that).

I hope you will see the light in this situation and resort to using unproven statements and half truths.

GL,

Dogbert


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 5, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > it IS
> ...


this guy is in his own little world, isnt he?


----------



## Modbert (Oct 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> this guy is in his own little world, isnt he?



Nope, plenty of other escapees from the psych ward join him in that world of his.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 5, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > this guy is in his own little world, isnt he?
> ...


well, i think this one has a world all his own, since he calls the other troofers psyop agents also


----------



## Modbert (Oct 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> well, i think this one has a world all his own, since he calls the other troofers psyop agents also



I know of two others though:


----------



## Christophera (Oct 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I believe you.  Now show the complicated one.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 5, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


they had the original plans, moron, and i have posted a link to them


----------



## Christophera (Oct 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



That is a lie if you cannot produce the link.  

I know what you posted, and it is not official.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 5, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


it IS the plans
you are just too fucking deluded to admit it because it destroys your delusional conspiracy theory


----------



## Christophera (Oct 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



So post the link rather than BS.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 5, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



Still at it I see Chris.

Here's the deal.

Your theory is horseshit. There is one simple test that you REFUSE to do because you're a coward and not interested in the truth. 

Your core and it's dimensions you supply cannot physically surround all that was present in the core. 23 express elevators, 24 local elevators, 16' wide hallway, structural steel, etc.

Your core dimensions DON'T fit around that stuff as I have proven. If your core existed, you could produce this scaled drawing as you said you could.

Come on coward. Let's see you prove me wrong. You can't. Let's put this to an end. You produce a drawing at the lobby level that stands scrutiny and I'll leave this forum and any other and never bother you again. I gave you this challenge before and all you could muster was "I'm just not going to do it. I could very easily, but I'm not".

What do you say Chris? Or shall I and everyone else take your denial of this challenge as your admission to being wrong?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 5, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


it has been posted for you
i'm not like you, i dont keep posting the same evidence over and over
i posted it for you and everyone can see at that link it has not only the plans, but you can search them by floor
there was NO CONCRETE IN THE CORE ABOVE GRADE


----------



## Christophera (Oct 6, 2009)

Gamolon said:


> Your theory is horseshit. There is one simple test that you REFUSE to do because you're a coward and not interested in the truth.



You have lost all credibility agent.  You are BUSTED photoshopping because you have no evidence.  Then you use silverstins fake plans for dimensions for your elevator scam and don't even have the accountability to say so.

Your efforts to destroy the Constitution and promote secret methods of mass murder fail.

Here is the PROOF of you photoshopping evidence with Fintan Dunne, administrator at breakfornews.com.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1585618-post1620.html


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 6, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Your theory is horseshit. There is one simple test that you REFUSE to do because you're a coward and not interested in the truth.
> ...


since you are a known liar, i'll take HIS word before yours


----------



## Christophera (Oct 6, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



That is another thing you cannot substantiate, but I can substantiate that you are a liar, YOU were busted lying at least twice in the FEMA lie thread, and lurkers know this.

Essentially you are associating with your own kind and it is proven what they are doing.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 6, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


LIAR!!!!!!!

i didnt lie once
you are lying all the fucking time


----------



## Christophera (Oct 7, 2009)

There is no point of course in deabting with one who has no evidence of the core FEMA said was inside the Twin Towers as a core.  The psyops gatekeeping that knowledge has failed.

The FEMA lie and guiliani took the NYC WTC documents so NIST couls say that they had nothing but the words of a few FEMA people or many, we know not who, signed non disclosure agreements??????????  Then silverseins plans are "leaked", and now the whole truth movement takes their information from interested parties while the responsible authorities act unaccountably behind non disclosure agreements.

What nonsense.  Psyops through and through, right down to gamit's fake elevator dimension scam with Fintan Dunne.  You're all frauds acting to protect the perpetrators.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 7, 2009)

Christophera said:


> *There is no point of course in deabting with one who has no evidence of the core FEMA said was inside the Twin Towers as a core.*  The psyops gatekeeping that knowledge has failed.
> 
> The FEMA lie and guiliani took the NYC WTC documents so NIST couls say that they had nothing but the words of a few FEMA people or many, we know not who, signed non disclosure agreements??????????  Then silverseins plans are "leaked", and now the whole truth movement takes their information from interested parties while the responsible authorities act unaccountably behind non disclosure agreements.
> 
> What nonsense.  Psyops through and through, right down to gamit's fake elevator dimension scam with Fintan Dunne.  You're all frauds acting to protect the perpetrators.


of course not, thats why i'm not debating with a fucking moron like you


----------



## Christophera (Oct 7, 2009)

You cannot debate.  You have no facts or evidence and all reasoning is fallacious.  All you can do is hurl insults and try to control the perceptions of the public viewing with your false social structure of your psyops team.

No reasoning is being presented at all.  It's strictly an event of unreasonble fake social oppression promoting secret methods of mass murder and the demise of the US Constitution..


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 7, 2009)

Christophera said:


> You cannot debate.


WRONG
i refuse to attempt any debate with a fucking moron like you
it has been done earlier, and you prove you are incapable


----------



## Christophera (Oct 7, 2009)

If you could debate, you would try.  However without evidence, there is no basis so all you can do is make ugly noises and hope people will think as the perpetrators want them too.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 7, 2009)

Christophera said:


> If you could debate, you would try.  However without evidence, there is no basis so all you can do is make ugly noises and hope people will think as the perpetrators want them too.


i gave you that chance early on, you proved you are not worthy of it


----------



## Christophera (Oct 8, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > If you could debate, you would try.  However without evidence, there is no basis so all you can do is make ugly noises and hope people will think as the perpetrators want them too.
> ...



Are you pretending to apply to my post?

In which case your reply is incoherent and does not relate.  Your psyops is failed.  You can no longer provide support for the lie.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 8, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


yup moron is all you are worth


----------



## Christophera (Oct 9, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Stop your drooling agent.  Realize that no opposition can help, you've exposed your operation.

There is a conspiracy to deceive NIST and the truth movement.  You cannot conceal that without evidence for what you assert and there is none.  No amount of drooling and inane repetition can repair the damage done.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 9, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


still nothing but a *moron*


----------



## Christophera (Oct 9, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



What is proven is that you are supporting secret methods of mass murder because the analysis of collapse is invalidated by the fact of the concrete core.  Since you are supporting that the structural design of the twins remain secret, and the murder has been used to justify illegal, unconstitutional acts, you are working for the demise of the Constitution.

That is treasonous and that is what you are doing.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 9, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


still being a *moron *i see


----------



## Christophera (Oct 10, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



The fact is that is what you are doing.  When the patriot act and homeland security both compromise the Constitution based on a cause of death of 3,000 that is invalid and you promote the deception invaldating the analysis of the cause, ........... bad scene dude.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 10, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


you are the only one attempting to deceive


----------



## Christophera (Oct 10, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Easy to say, impossible to prove.  You've proven that you cannot source the plans you say exist, not silversteins which are fake in the techno aspect of the psyops.

Look at all the bizarre digital anomalies in the revision tables of the scanned blueprints that came from silverstein, to S. Jones and are available to download from the VERY FIRST 9-11 conspriacy site. (with no notice that they are very much in question at either gages site or wtc7.net)


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 10, 2009)

its an anomalies you get when scanning images you fucktard


----------



## Christophera (Oct 10, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> its an anomalies you get when scanning images you fucktard



A tard, as you mention, cannot tell the difference between "artifacts" from scanning and zooming which end up with random shapes and locations, and "anomalies" that are obviously placed in a position like the cells of the revision tables.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 10, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > its an anomalies you get when scanning images you fucktard
> ...


yeah, cause the scanner couldnt possibly have done that to an "LJ"


----------



## Christophera (Oct 11, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



And such things are not character of the alphabet so no person would write them down as initials.

No artifact is placed, and only people could place the erroneously produced initials making them anomalies.  The scanned blue prints were not zoomed, and when I did that, notice only the zoomed anomalie appears as it does.






A conspiracy to decieve.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


you DONT KNOW WHAT IT IS
and you keep claiming that is proof of something, but never say WHAT


----------



## Godboy (Oct 11, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



It proves hes a nut case that is more interested in trying to pin the deaths of 3000 Americans on people who had nothing to do with it, all while giving the REAL culprits a free pass. These conspiracy guys are shameless and stupid... no point in trying to have logical discussions with illogical people.

I mean what intelligent mastermind would try and convince people he crashed a plane into the Petagon, but didnt use an acutal plane? Why the fuck would ANYONE smart or dumb do that? There would be sooo much more work involved in faking a plane crash, than just making a plane crash into the building. Its so simple, yet these ass clowns dont think like normal people, so they come up with these wacky theories.

Hey conspiracy wackos, if your going to make up a story, at least make it believable. Your theory borderlines on impossible.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2009)

Godboy said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


yeah, if i was going to launch a missile at my own house i wouldnt attempt to create a plan to tell people it was a 757
i would say someone stole/bought/whatever a missile and launched it


----------



## Christophera (Oct 12, 2009)

Godboy said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



*Full on psyops tactic by divot.*

A reply that makes no premise of rationally addressing what it qoutes then misrepresents what it qoutes is serious malfunction agent.

attempting to pretend you are that incoherent is not going to work.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 12, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


what you continue to prove is that you are completely and totally INSANE


----------



## Christophera (Oct 12, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



But you are the one babbling incoherently, agent.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 12, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


LOL
" i know you are but what am i"

really, do they let you watch old reruns of pee wee hermans big house?


----------



## elvis (Oct 12, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



How long before this bastard gets a red star?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 12, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


dont know


----------



## Christophera (Oct 12, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



I've already got white ones.






Justice, and concern for the next generation are supreme.  Seeing that no child grieves as this one does,






And that the Constitution stands strong, are the reasons you will dry up and blow away.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 13, 2009)

Christophera said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


lying disgusting PIG


----------



## Christophera (Oct 13, 2009)

Human grief is natural.  So is protecting lives, rights and freedoms when impacted by it.  Does that bother you too?


Oh, ......... I guess that is the whole reason you are here, ..... agent.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 13, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Human grief is natural.  So is protecting lives, rights and freedoms when impacted by it.  Does that bother you too?
> 
> 
> Oh, ......... I guess that is the whole reason you are here, ..... agent.


and you are here to LIE, MORON


----------



## Christophera (Oct 13, 2009)

This is probably another case of you accusing others of what you are doing, which appears to be normal for you.

One would think that the perpetrators would pick someone more sophisticated for this psyops work.

It seems that finding people that will consistently protect the secret methods of mass murder is getting tough.  I mean its not like a craigslist ad is going to fill the slot.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 13, 2009)

Christophera said:


> This is probably another case of you accusing others of what you are doing, which appears to be normal for you.
> 
> One would think that the perpetrators would pick someone more sophisticated for this psyops work.
> 
> It seems that finding people that will consistently protect the secret methods of mass murder is getting tough.  I mean its not like a craigslist ad is going to fill the slot.



Hes not protecting secret methods, hes just making fun of you. Its good sport around here.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 13, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > This is probably another case of you accusing others of what you are doing, which appears to be normal for you.
> ...


he is too fucking stupid to understand that


----------



## eots (Oct 13, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > This is probably another case of you accusing others of what you are doing, which appears to be normal for you.
> ...



well you sure aren't very good at it...maybe you should take up lawn bowling or running on the spot..and work your way up


----------



## Christophera (Oct 13, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > This is probably another case of you accusing others of what you are doing, which appears to be normal for you.
> ...



How do you justify that?  Produce the evidence.  

Your collective act is that of a scam and the perpetrators of mass murder would approve of it.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 13, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



If you were to come up with compelling evidence to support your claim, i might be inclined to believe you, or at least consider the possibility. In order for me to believe any part of your claim, i have to ignore all the evidence that proves otherwise. Theres no fucking way im going to completely ignore all the evidence that shows this was not an inside job. Crazy people can do that, but i wont.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 13, 2009)

eots said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



If i wasnt good at it, you would have just ignored me. Admit it, it stings a little, dont it...


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 13, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


he hasnt actually claimed it was an inside job, that i know of
just claims there was a 12' thick concrete wall in the core above grade when there was NO concrete used in the core above grade


----------



## Christophera (Oct 13, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



My claim is the WTC 1 had a concrete core that tapered from 12 feet thick on the lonk axis wall at the base to 2 feet thick at the top.  WTC 2 was designed differently to allow better elevator access with more hallways and stepped its wall section thickness downwards every 4 floors.

At the 43rd floor the walls thinnned significantly because the largest lift motor for elevators and heavy VAC, ducting, pumping etc was located there.  This wall may be at about that level or slightly above.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 13, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


yet you STILL cant show a SINGLE photo during construction of them pouring the concrete in the core above grade


----------



## Christophera (Oct 13, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> yet you STILL cant show a SINGLE photo during construction of them pouring the concrete in the core above grade



Such a statement has you taking advantage of the fact that the historical photos of how the WTC were constructed were sifted for the few that showed the concrete core being poured inside the steel exterior.

However I don't need to because I can show concrete walls surrounding the core area on 9-11.






All you can show on 9-11 in the core area is air.

Here is steel to small to be anything but rebar that was in the wall under the spire after it fell.  To the right is the empty core.








INVISISTEEL core columns.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 13, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > yet you STILL cant show a SINGLE photo during construction of them pouring the concrete in the core above grade
> ...


i gave you a link to a book published in 1977 on Amazon.com
are you telling me they went around to all the various places that still had that book(new and used) and tore all those photos out?


and i have told you over and over that that photo is impossible to tell what it is because of the DISTANCE away it is
and since there was no concrete in the core abovbe grade, that is NOT rebar
it is either the outer shell or it might be some of the plumbing from the building


----------



## Christophera (Oct 13, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> or it might be some of the plumbing from the building








OMG, I bet your 1977 book explained that!   Bwahaaaaaaaahaaaaaa.  Unbelievable the nonsense you'll produce on the job.

Your psyops is a looser.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 13, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > or it might be some of the plumbing from the building
> ...


you are too fucking stupid


----------



## Christophera (Oct 14, 2009)

Your loser psyops threatens Americans lives by attempting to interfere in free speech with false discourse.

Grieving Americans deserve due process properly executed with accurate records, particuarly the cause of death.  All Americans deserve equal protection of law, and it will protect them.






That right comes from the Constitution, but you don't care about that.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 14, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Your loser psyops threatens Americans lives by attempting to interfere in free speech with false discourse.
> 
> Grieving Americans deserve due process properly executed with accurate records, particuarly the cause of death.  All Americans deserve equal protection of law, and it will protect them.
> 
> ...


you dont have free speech here, moron

and since this isnt a government sponsored board, its not violating your constitutional rights


----------



## Christophera (Oct 14, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Your loser psyops threatens Americans lives by attempting to interfere in free speech with false discourse.
> ...



If you read the first page you'll see that it is mentioned, 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...s-and-infiltration-of-us-gov.html#post1455948

but really, it is not possible that such could stand.  For such to stand private property rights would have to mean more than the Constitution itself.

The Constitution protects the rights and therefore is the authority by which the right is claimed through social contract and will rule over the rights of the property IF it is threatened in any way.  If this was not true in the beginning it would not exist now.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 14, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


you are boring
seek out professional help
seriously, if you really believe this nonsense you keep typing, you have serious psychological issues


----------



## Modbert (Oct 14, 2009)

Dive, you must do this to inflate your post count. I don't see any other reason why to put up with this insanity for so long.


----------



## Christophera (Oct 14, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Dive, you must do this to inflate your post count. I don't see any other reason why to put up with this insanity for so long.



Glad you finally noticed, but divot isn't doing it for the post count.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 14, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > Dive, you must do this to inflate your post count. I don't see any other reason why to put up with this insanity for so long.
> ...



he called you INSANE


----------



## Christophera (Oct 14, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Dogbert said:
> ...



No you tried to but have no credibility.  

Sociopaths will try to detract from their own criminal tendencies by blaming others for their own mental failings.  Almost a spiritual autism.  It goes with the territory.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 14, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


ROFLMAO
you are certifiable


----------



## Christophera (Oct 14, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Since I seek to ensure that due process is upheld and have evidence it has not been provided, your words are empty.  FEMA did decieve NIST and your psyops fail to do anything but expose itself.

The perpetrators need you here pretending that there is something wrong with suggesting the most common building material in the world, concrete, was used to make a steel reinforced cast concrete tubular core in the twins.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 14, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


LOL 

what a clown
Mr Brown


----------



## Christophera (Oct 14, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Of course the psyops conducted by the perpetrators with its tools, or agents, would term everything standing for the truth, in what ever derogatory terms that can be found, but that is very weak and the public knows it.  

Accordingly you are a loser except for proving the psyops.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 14, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


you are a fucking moron
i've never in my life worked for the government in any way shape or form(not that there is anything wrong with that from the start)
but you are a fucking idiot to claim anyone that disagrees with your nutty conspiracy is somehow a government agent
you cant prove a single one of your claims, thats why you will be ridiculed, you need serious professional help


----------



## Christophera (Oct 14, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Ahhh, you think I'm claiming you are a govenment agent.

No, you are of the traitors like gamit.  The infiltrating perpetrators are your masters.

The real US government cannot behave as we've seen.  You support the infiltration of that.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 14, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


ok fuckhead, if i am an "agent" who am i an "agent" of
you are totally fucking stupid


----------



## Modbert (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm a Government Agent. Careful there Christophera:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSRF3slguhI]YouTube - Will Smith - Men In Black[Official Music Video][/ame]

Watch out!


----------



## Christophera (Oct 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



If you try to say you can't figure out you are an infiltrating agent OF American society promoting the demise of the Constitution, then you are pretending and are the agent I accuse of of being.  Your answer opposes too perfectly without defining the alternative IF you are not an agent.

Pretender supporting secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 15, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


and you are a fucking pig


----------



## Christophera (Oct 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Pigs do not use evidence.  I do.

*No-Planer Cointelpro Operation Becoming Transparent >> Four Winds 10 - fourwinds10.com

Today, COINTELPRO has reared its ugly head again, with infiltrations popping up everywhere from Anti-War activism groups to peaceful gun owners and militias. Provocations have become more and more conspicuous to the public as the Seattle World Trade Organization protests and Ontario Security and Prosperity Partnership protests successfully exposed provocateur operations.*


----------



## Christophera (Oct 15, 2009)

Not so comfortable conducting cointelpro next to published issues with it that are recent, ....... is it?

Tip of the f'nnn iceberg.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 15, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Not so comfortable conducting cointelpro next to published issues with it that are recent, ....... is it?
> 
> Tip of the f'nnn iceberg.


ROFLMAO
as if that site has ANY credibility
especially with a fucking liar like YOU using it


----------



## Christophera (Oct 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Not so comfortable conducting cointelpro next to published issues with it that are recent, ....... is it?
> ...



Are you saying they are wrong and what "*Morgan Reynolds, who has recently proposed that &#8220;no planes hit the World Trade Center&#8221;, has alleged &#8220;TV Fakery&#8221;, and submitted that the towers were brought down by &#8220;Directed Energy Weapons&#8221; a.k.a. &#8220;Laser Beams&#8221;.* is actually correct?

Personally I think they are correct when they say Morgan Reynolds info is bunk.


----------



## elvis (Oct 16, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


We are saying you are a stupid fuck.  End of story.


----------



## Christophera (Oct 16, 2009)

Sounds like agents being selective and trying to minimize a sites veracity relating to psyops in America while right in the article is stuff you would say is false.  The perps would want it both ways

No-Planer Cointelpro Operation Becoming Transparent >> Four Winds 10 - fourwinds10.com


----------



## Christophera (Oct 16, 2009)

There is considerable awareness of a psyops in use in America.

OpEdNews - Diary: Imminent Peril: Dick Cheney and the Shadow Government

*It should also be highlighted that PSYOP are only restricted not prohibited from being used on the American public.*



*AmeriKKKa has Always Been A Repressive Police State - Assata Shakur Speaks - Hands Off Assata - Let's Get Free - Revolutionary - Pan-Africanism - Black On Purpose - Liberation - Forum


----------



## Christophera (Oct 16, 2009)

There is actually quite a bit indicating that domestic psyops was well supported, at least by implication.

ttp://www.nytimes.com/2004/12/13/politics/13info.html?pagewanted=1&ei=5090&en=d83314fc17eb65d5&ex=1260594000

US Military Psychological Operations and You


l947 Roswell Event Part Of Truman Early PsyOps Campaign To Start Cold War! | Memes.org: Mind Viruses

Barry Bingham from Louisville, Ky was also a member of CPD..(Hey I knew him!) Managing Editor of the Courier Journal. as well as Wild Bill Donovan, Samuel Goldwin (of MGM) In l950 we were creating entire White House Committees and Security Counsel to counter the Soviet "Danger". By l964 we were handing them technology..why?


----------



## Christophera (Oct 16, 2009)

Ummm, ....... assertion of psyops has good basis and is a quality inference from many trends, particularly with the potentials of an infiltrated government seeking to destroy the Consitution.



Debating the Ban on Domestic Propaganda | Center for Media and Democracy

"I want to make sure that we strengthen prohibitions against domestic covert propaganda campaigns aimed essentially at breaking down the Constitutional barriers between who controls policy and who makes war," stressed Representative Paul Hodes. "It's an important point, given the recent history."


Mind Wars: We have met the enemy and he is us! - Part 5

 When sheeple watch television, brain activity switches from the left to the right hemisphere where incoming data is uncritically processed, stirring irrational emotional responses. Within minutes, viewers sink into a hypnotic state of hyper-suggestibility where the conscious and subconscious minds dissociate and the ability to discern and evaluate is largely lost.


BBC NEWS | Americas | US plans to 'fight the net' revealed

The Secretary of Defense, Donald Rumsfeld, signed it. 	
Information Operations Roadmap
Most computers will open PDF documents automatically, but you may need to download Adobe Acrobat Reader.


Confessions of a Covert Agent: Psychological Operations are my specialty « Les dessous de l&#8217;information mondiale-Downside World News


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 16, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Ummm, ....... assertion of psyops has good basis and is a quality inference from many trends, particularly with the potentials of an infiltrated government seeking to destroy the Consitution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah, so YOU are the disinfo agent


----------



## Christophera (Oct 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Ummm, ....... assertion of psyops has good basis and is a quality inference from many trends, particularly with the potentials of an infiltrated government seeking to destroy the Consitution.
> ...



No, you pretend to be confused.  That is the article at eldib.wordpress.com from Global Research, December 3, 2007.

Your psyops acton is obvious as you have no evidence and no decent human being would be caught doing what you are doing even if it wasn;t supporting the secrete methods of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


no, i'm not the one claiming concrete in the core above grade where none existed


----------



## Christophera (Oct 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Yea, you are the one claiming that there were steel core columns who has no evidence, but my evidence shows there were none while showing concrete,







or materials ONLY associated with cast concrete, like rebar 400 feet in the sky.  No steel core columns in the core area to the right.  Completely empty.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


no, your evidence shows there was

but you are so fucking deluded you think it doesnt


----------



## Christophera (Oct 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Of course your words are ridiculous if the images are left in what you quote.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


as if someone cant see your stupid pics in YOUR post, fuckhead

but then thats how fucking stupid you are


----------



## Christophera (Oct 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



The psyops depends on attitudes existing then being made larger and controlling perceptions.  Without the image next to the words your efforts do not appear quite as pitiful.

Here are some recent indications of how you were engaged as a disinfo and what you are doing, whether you know it or not.

The People&#8217;s Campaign for the Constitution Blog » Blog Archive » The Return of COINTELPRO: Government Infiltration of Activist Groups
*Surveillance itself took a variety of forms: government agents have

    * monitored activist websites,
    * sent agents to monitor and record the identities of individuals attending lawful rallies and demonstrations,
    * conducted interrogations of group members or people who attended events,
    * compiled databases of names, organizations, and activities, and
    * posed undercover as members of groups pursuing lawful activities in order to gain inside information on the groups activities.

At a time when the specter of genuine terrorism loomed large in our nations priorities, federal and local law enforcement agencies squandered time and resources conducting unconstitutional surveillance of peaceful activist groups. According to government documents, surveillance under the guise of counterterrorism violated the rights of individuals in as many as 150 organizations, including Greenpeace, People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA), various Muslim charities, and a Catholic Workers Group that fights poverty. The government conducted this surveillance without any evidence of criminal activity.*


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


watch out for those black helicopters
they will be coming for you soon


----------



## Douger (Oct 17, 2009)

Grab a 12 pack
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGAaPjqdbgQ&feature=related]YouTube - Reflections And Warnings - An Interview With Aaron Russo {Full Film}[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2009)

Douger said:


> Grab a 12 pack
> YouTube - Reflections And Warnings - An Interview With Aaron Russo {Full Film}


uh, just what is that, before i commit to watching 96 minute video?


----------



## Christophera (Oct 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > Grab a 12 pack
> ...



Perhaps to expect you to care or even understand the economic ills Russo defines is too much, considering you show no concern that due process has not been provided in a mass murder of 3,000.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Douger said:
> ...


i dont care to waste 96 minutes on your bullshit
so if YOU like it, then i'm glad i didnt waste my time with it


----------



## Christophera (Oct 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




Is the long haired debunker a buddy of yours?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMI6LTXEH6Q&feature=PlayList&p=6E2A8E9B6B9E76A3&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=88]YouTube - 9/11 Debunker Confronted on Lies and Disinformation 4-17-09 (Part 2 of 2)[/ame]

Your favorite subject here.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1blZ6KEMUJM]YouTube - Disinfo Agents Exposed[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


thanks for showing once again how totally fucking delusional you are


----------



## Christophera (Oct 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Your vocabulary is astounding.

Maybe information needs to be spoon fed to you.  Economic conspiracy.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLKZq9mmCnE]YouTube - New Movie 'The International' Exposing NWO Bankers or is it Disinformation?[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


i have a great volcabulary, however, i dont waste it on total fucking morons like you troofer idiots


----------



## Christophera (Oct 18, 2009)

Evidence of deception rendering the cause of death invalid, is compelling, ..... while you have none at all.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Evidence of deception rendering the cause of death invalid, is compelling, ..... while you have none at all.


except you only have evidence of you being a fucking moron


----------



## Christophera (Oct 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Evidence of deception rendering the cause of death invalid, is compelling, ..... while you have none at all.
> ...



But my evidence works with my reasoning.  FEMA misrepresented the core structure to NIST and the cause of death is invalid.

However, only Americans that support lawful govenment under the Constitution will want to recognize that.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


thats because you have flawed delusional reasoning


----------



## Christophera (Oct 19, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



If reasoning is used, it will be found that you are left out of all of what is mentioned.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


dont you wonder why no one else is responding to you?


ever?


the black helicopters are due for you soon


----------



## Christophera (Oct 19, 2009)

With a bizarre, illogical element like you proving a psyops, which happens in most places on the internet in forums, it's just too weird for people who don't realize the possibilities.

That's what the psyops is for, but in this case it's exposed.  Which means the psyops over all can fail.  However people don't have the clairity or the courage to oppose it consistently.  They just read and realize you are trying to do exactly what I say you are.

Support secret methods of mass murder and destroy the Constitution by psychologically influencing people and preventing them from using freedom of speech to unify in protection of the Consitution..


----------



## Christophera (Oct 20, 2009)

There are many psyops being exposed, here is one that has USAF officials running it.

The Truth About Godlikeproductions... GLP Psy Ops

divot and team are the private sector spooks trying to have an effect.


----------



## Christophera (Oct 21, 2009)

Keep track of Terrals response to the "Useful information" thread where I've been asking him to post HOW his information can  be used to gain more truth.

If he cannot rationally produce a valid usage, and refuse to do anything but his compulsive posting of stuff that is determined to be useless by his own inability to define uses, we are seeing some kind of agent at work.

Consider, if he really wants more truth, why can't he bring him self to define the uses OR, examine rationally information that has defined uses??????


----------



## Christophera (Oct 22, 2009)

We can see Terrals post count is down in the last 24 hours.  Human beings have fairly reasonable expectations of each other in social communications.

Sincere seekers of truth that might help inform them in decision making in their lives are logical and predictable.  Or, if I produce evidence and reason and those supposedly seeking truth cannot bring themselve to engage it with adequacy, there is a ratonal explanation.  

The psyops provides a reason that can be used to understand or perhaps explain.  Social fears mixed with other fears that have been made to feel more tangible by the past information or perceptions from them.

divot was trying to invoke those by talking about "black helicopters".  This mentality was promoted by corporate media and sci fi, action adventure with a spin on secret government operations.  Then, there was the bumper sticker, "I love my country but I fear my government", that creates a historical reluctance to stand for what we believe, ........... in our own country.


----------



## Christophera (Oct 23, 2009)

Still, no reasonable definitions of uses for Terrals information to meet my reasonable demand.  His posts are still minimal, posts are down in the nonsense/sensation threads.

Terrals information is bascially useless and the psyops has a false social structure in place to keep the forum busy and publically compromise all the useless information he promotes.

Now that I'm pointing at it and plainly describing it, ......... it must be scarce because it has no substance.  If it did, and there was integrity in the social structure rallying around it, there would be some response to what I'm demanding.


----------



## Christophera (Oct 24, 2009)

The false social structure of the psyops can be seen running interference/distraction in the thread where I'm asking Terral to place any uses of his information.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...g-more-truth-how-to-use-it-3.html#post1646824

divot uses typical attitude forming cognitive distortions, to attempt to create an environment of ridicule and hopefully compromise the viewers critical thinking in appraising Terrals information.

The psyops seeks to over inform in the case of Terrals information.  That action is gereraly empowerd or defended by the opposition using him in the psyops.  

Some of which is good information, however, as can be seen in the "useful information" thread, no uses have been posted yet.  Under these conditions, only certain info has uses.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 24, 2009)

Christophera said:


> The false social structure of the psyops can be seen running interference/distraction in the thread where I'm asking Terral to place any uses of his information.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...g-more-truth-how-to-use-it-3.html#post1646824
> 
> ...


yeah, amazing that people think you fucking morons are actually fucking morons

seek out professional help before you do harm to yourself or others


----------



## Christophera (Oct 24, 2009)

The consistent ignorance of violations of law by officials intrinsically responsible  for events related to the handling of the 9-11 investigations, with the complete lack of any coherent reasoning or reference makes the psyops role quite obvious.

The entire truth movement is controlled by social fears created by these agents that pretend to be Americans but never have a coherent position on anything expect constant  ridicule and as hominum.

Question them about why they are here.  Watch

*Hey divcon, Why are you here?  What do you expect to gain from what you are doing?*


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 24, 2009)

Christophera said:


> The consistent ignorance of violations of law by officials intrinsically responsible  for events related to the handling of the 9-11 investigations, with the complete lack of any coherent reasoning or reference makes the psyops role quite obvious.
> 
> The entire truth movement is controlled by social fears created by these agents that pretend to be Americans but never have a coherent position on anything expect constant  ridicule and as hominum.
> 
> ...


enjoyment of making fun of the totally insane


----------



## Christophera (Oct 25, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > The consistent ignorance of violations of law by officials intrinsically responsible  for events related to the handling of the 9-11 investigations, with the complete lack of any coherent reasoning or reference makes the psyops role quite obvious.
> ...



If you had evidence, that might mean something.  However, you have none.

I've proven that FEMA deceived NIST.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ation-about-twin-towers-core.html#post1448936

You are here to try and dismiss evidence with imposition of social fear, but you are now obviously not just a troll.  You have a specific purpose of targeting the delivery of independetly verified evidence proving the deception.

Since you have no evidence that allows this, you simply post to taint the thread with the most derogetory comments your diminutive imagination can source.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 25, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


the evidence has been presented, but the insanity you exist in refuses to either see it or admit it

seek out professional help before you do harm to yourself or others


----------



## Christophera (Oct 25, 2009)

Uh huh, just like you have evidence to prove something.



Christophera said:


> The consistent ignorance of violations of law by officials intrinsically responsible  for events related to the handling of the 9-11 investigations, with the complete lack of any coherent reasoning or reference makes the psyops role quite obvious.
> 
> The entire truth movement is controlled by social fears created by these agents that pretend to be Americans but never have a coherent position on anything expect constant  ridicule and as hominum.
> 
> ...



For the second time.

Why, ............. are, .............. you here?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 25, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Uh huh, just like you have evidence to prove something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to piss you off, fucktard

you troofer asshole are the scourge of the internet


----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > The false social structure of the psyops can be seen running interference/distraction in the thread where I'm asking Terral to place any uses of his information.
> ...




Why do you even waste your time? HE doesn't even understand what he is saying, much less anyone else.


----------



## Christophera (Oct 26, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Uh huh, just like you have evidence to prove something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the third time, ......... why are you here?  What is your goal, reasonably.  Can you provide that?


----------



## eots (Oct 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Uh huh, just like you have evidence to prove something.
> ...



its funny how you seem to be the one pissed off


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 26, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


not at all
LOL
you are too stupid to get it


----------



## Christophera (Oct 26, 2009)

Still refusing to say what your mission is.  

Which means there is a mission, because if there was one you couldn't reveal it.

And, there is no good logical reason for you to be doing what you are doing.  If there was you could simply state it.

Your failure to reveal your motivations for doing what you are doing exposes that you are an agent of the infiltration and acting in the interests of the perpetrators of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 26, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Still refusing to say what your mission is.
> 
> Which means there is a mission, because if there was one you couldn't reveal it.
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO

there is no mission you dumbfuck

and you know its a logical fallacy to have me prove there is no mission
you have to prove there IS one
and that you cant do because there ISNT one


----------



## Christophera (Oct 27, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> there is no mission you dumbfuck
> 
> and you know its a logical fallacy to have me prove there is no mission
> you have to prove there IS one
> and that you cant do because there ISNT one



Then explin what you are doing here.


WHY are you here?


----------



## elvis (Oct 27, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > there is no mission you dumbfuck
> ...



YOU are here to be Rosie O'Donnell's sex slave.  Every time Rosie says buildings don't fall like that, your face will become more and more lubricated.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 27, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > there is no mission you dumbfuck
> ...


i've already told you
dumbfuck
to piss you off


----------



## Christophera (Oct 27, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



It has already been pointed out to you that you are the only one getting pissed off, so your answer does not make sense.  Lying again, typical.  Of course you would have to lie about that if what I suggest is true.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 27, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


except i'm not pissed at all
i'm laughing at your massive stupidity


----------



## Christophera (Oct 28, 2009)

With all of this conspiratorial history showing infiltration of the US government?

Occupied America: A Chronology of Nazi Infiltration and the War On Some Drugs

Naw, you just want the Constitution trashed as soon as possible, so come here to lie and attempt dismissal of information..


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 28, 2009)

Christophera said:


> With all of this conspiratorial history showing infiltration of the US government?
> 
> Occupied America: A Chronology of Nazi Infiltration and the War On Some Drugs
> 
> Naw, you just want the Constitution trashed as soon as possible, so come here to lie and attempt dismissal of information..


more lies
seems you don't have a grasp on reality


----------



## Christophera (Oct 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > With all of this conspiratorial history showing infiltration of the US government?
> ...



  Again, accusing others of what you are doing.

That can hardly be true when you have no evidence and will not use reasoning to observe that the cause of death for 3,000 is invalid, which is well shown here.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...a-deceives-nation-about-twin-towers-core.html

Reality is defined by evidence and reason.


----------



## Christophera (Oct 29, 2009)

Perhaps, if any have kept track, they will have seen that divot considers pissing me off so important that he will obfusucate efforts to present perfectly good independently verified information for weeks on end, while being shown that the ex mayor taking the WTC documents, obviously doing something that would enable a deception about the structure, invalidating the cause of death.
It is well shown that divot and accomplices use Terrals useless information to marginalize all activism that might imply conspiracies with cognitive distortions of minimalization, generalization.


----------



## Christophera (Nov 3, 2009)

Notice divot and elvis take turns opposing evidence that the most common building material in the world, concrete, said to be used as the core by the lead engineer, existed as the core of the towers.  Never, ever showing the the steel core columns FEMAsaid existed with any evidence from 9-11 or independent sources, using absolutely nothing other than ad hominum in efforts to influence Americans psychologically and interfere with efforts to conduct free speech.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 3, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Notice divot and elvis take turns opposing evidence that the most common building material in the world, concrete, said to be used as the core by the lead engineer, existed as the core of the towers.  Never, ever showing the the steel core columns FEMAsaid existed with any evidence from 9-11 or independent sources, using absolutely nothing other than ad hominum in efforts to influence Americans psychologically and interfere with efforts to conduct free speech.


except he NEVER said it and has denied ever saying
which has already been shown to you SEVERAL times

and no one is interfering with your free speech, asshole
we are just expressing our own
so STFU about free speech, you haven't lost any


----------



## Christophera (Nov 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Notice divot and elvis take turns opposing evidence that the most common building material in the world, concrete, said to be used as the core by the lead engineer, existed as the core of the towers.  Never, ever showing the the steel core columns FEMAsaid existed with any evidence from 9-11 or independent sources, using absolutely nothing other than ad hominum in efforts to influence Americans psychologically and interfere with efforts to conduct free speech.
> ...



If you are presenting no evidence and no reason, and doing it over and over in opposition to independantly verified envidence reasonably applied, you are interfering with people mental perceptions.  

It's a psyops, because you've lost the argument, years ago, ......... agent.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 3, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


you are delusional, moron


----------



## Christophera (Nov 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



An agent acting in a psyops would logically say that in efforts to create cognitive dissonance about those exposing them.

The fact that the agents protracted actions can only be defined as having an intent to prevent people from knowing the true design of a building that supposed collapsed killing 3,000 people, would stop a American citizen, but an agent has a task and cannot allow the apparent image they've gained to impede their efforts to damage the information process and STOP citizens from sharing useful information for gaining more truth, justice.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 3, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


when are you gonna fucking learn you are fucking delusional and i'm no agent


----------



## Christophera (Nov 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Your reason for being here is not acceptable.  Pissing me off cannot reasonably be so important, besides, agents can't piss me off, they can only expose themselves in the psyops by acting with inadequate reason continually in support of lawless violation of due process.


----------



## Christophera (Nov 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> when are you gonna fucking learn you are fucking delusional and i'm no agent



When are you going to learn that without evidence, only using text, you can do nothign but prove you are an agent.  Considering your behaviors, assertions of such are logical.

The evidence I post is material and it accurately depicts the structures that stood.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 4, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > when are you gonna fucking learn you are fucking delusional and i'm no agent
> ...


i have posted photo proof
you ignore it because it debunks your delusions


----------



## Christophera (Nov 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I always repost the photographic evidence whenever questioned.  Why don't you do this?

I can answer factually for you, because you won't, you will lie.

You've never posted any proof of anythign except what I've shown to be a deception.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 4, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


if it didnt work the first time, why should i be a dumbass like you and keep reposting the same pics that already failed to convince a dumbass like you


----------



## Christophera (Nov 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Because you respect the truth and want it to be known.  If you don't repost them, ........... all you say is a LIE.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 4, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


you and the truth arent even on the same planet


----------



## Christophera (Nov 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



This is truth, or a very competent and detailed representation of it that we can analyse comprehensivly IF our intentions are to know the truth.

A psyops to interfere with communication, reasoning, logic, sharing of evidence of the truth, one facet or another, can help to gain more.

Foe example, this is the core of WTC 2, is a true statement.







From it we can gain more truth, if an alleged deception is the issue, by examining the deception.

This is what FEMA presents as the core.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 4, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


how many times must you be told, that top pic(can still be seen in every post you made) does NOT prove a concrete core

the second image(a simplified diagram of the core within a core concept) was not ALL that they had for info
you claiming it is is just another of your fucking despicable lies


----------



## Christophera (Nov 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



The concrete core is proven by the many pieces of evidence you continually remove from your quoted posts, acting as a disinformation agent.  It's proof does not depend on a single source, such as the lie you promote.

In the face of your perpetual lack of any evidence at all, except that from the infiltrated government seeking to destroy the US Constitution, you have nothing.

This boy may never know how his father died if you have your way.






And his father would feel a deep need for the truth of his death to protect his sons life.

But you will fail to recognize human principles and the value of our esteemed social contract with its sacred vale to Americans.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 4, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


i remove the images because EVERYONE CAN ALREADY SEE THEM IN YOUR POST FUCKTARD


----------



## Christophera (Nov 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



And how do you know that is on the same page?  

It is logical to assume you are lying again and that you've been directed by the infiltrator/perpetrators to remove evidence from direct view that reasoning accurately utilized.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 4, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


because i can READ numbers and know that the lowest posts per page setting is 10 and they go up in multiples of 10 to a max of 40
thus when you make a post numbered 687 and i respond to it with 688 i know its on the same page


----------



## Christophera (Nov 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



My point is proven because not everyone knows that or sets the forum view with the same number per page or has a desire to figure out which image goes with what text.

You are a disinformation agent that NEEDS replies with an image matching every piece of reasonable text OR the information may not be there for people seeking it.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 4, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


those that dont know that will use the default of 10 posts per page
that STILL puts them on the same page, numbnuts


----------



## Christophera (Nov 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Are you trying to say people know that or you've observed precautions to keep relevant images on the same page with the text utilizing them?  Maybe you better put that fact in your signature or people will think you are a disinfo.

And they still won't want to try and figure out where the image is that goes with the text agent.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 4, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


you keep proving me correct in calling you a fucking moron
grow a brain


----------



## Christophera (Nov 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



So you are exposed as a disinformation agent and not liking it.  The psyops will suffer.  Try posting some more profanity to compensate.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 4, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


you are exposed as a fucking idiot
and profanity is all a fucking idiot like YOU deserve


----------



## Christophera (Nov 4, 2009)

That is good evidence for the case of you being an agent of the infiltration of the government.  If you were an ordinary citizen you would have given up trying to dismiss fact without any evidence long ago.  To simply continue with the efforts to create cognitive dissonance with name calling and profanity simply shows you cannot give up because you have a task as an agent to interfere with citizens efforts to use free speech and share information useful for gaining more truth, justice and protecting the US Constitution.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 4, 2009)

Christophera said:


> That is good evidence for the case of you being an agent of the infiltration of the government.  If you were an ordinary citizen you would have given up trying to dismiss fact without any evidence long ago.  To simply continue with the efforts to create cognitive dissonance with name calling and profanity simply shows you cannot give up because you have a task as an agent to interfere with citizens efforts to use free speech and share information useful for gaining more truth, justice and protecting the US Constitution.


you are the one that dismisses FACTS, ASSHOLE


you can not show a single photo of concrete in the core above grade during construction
and the reason you cant is because none was


----------



## Christophera (Nov 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > That is good evidence for the case of you being an agent of the infiltration of the government.  If you were an ordinary citizen you would have given up trying to dismiss fact without any evidence long ago.  To simply continue with the efforts to create cognitive dissonance with name calling and profanity simply shows you cannot give up because you have a task as an agent to interfere with citizens efforts to use free speech and share information useful for gaining more truth, justice and protecting the US Constitution.
> ...



Construction photos can be misrepresented, 9-11 images cannot.  They can only be misinterpreted.  The interpretations of steel structures and concrete structures is quite certain as the 2 materials appear vastly different.

Meaning, ......... no steel core columns are ever seen.






The core area is always empty.  What we see is outside the core under the spire that was near the north west corner of WTC 1,  What we see can only be rebar.

Stop misrepresenting construction images in support of secret methods of mass murder.


----------



## elvis (Nov 5, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



Your brain is empty.


----------



## Christophera (Nov 5, 2009)

The perpetrators of mass murder would want you to say that.

I have reasoning and facts, so your assertion, ......... once again, ...... is what is empty.

I also have lots of evidence showing that the official cause of death in 3,000 murders is invalid.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 5, 2009)

Christophera said:


> The perpetrators of mass murder would want you to say that.
> 
> I have reasoning and facts, so your assertion, ......... once again, ...... is what is empty.
> 
> I also have lots of evidence showing that the official cause of death in 3,000 murders is invalid.


damn, you are one delusional fucking idiot
show me ONE construction photo showing concrete in the core during construction
just ONE


----------



## Christophera (Nov 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > The perpetrators of mass murder would want you to say that.
> ...



Your masters had access to them and removed them all, just like the video I vieewed in 1990, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" that Dr. Larsen and a former Marine Major searched for, ........ and found many signs, but the copy they tried to get was intercepted 3 times.  Download and listen to this .mp3 of his web radio show in 2007.

6/20/07 interview (documentary search update 17:50 minutes)
LCB-062007-16kb-Chris.mp3 - www.libertycalling.com

however on 9-11 they could not control who was taking pictures, so there are pictures of the concrete core, but none of the steel core columns because they did not exist.

The west wall of WTC 2 concrete core looking south showing an end view of the massive wall on the left and the spire on the right, an interior box column outside the core.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 5, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


i have no masters, moron
you are in your own little world where a dust cloud equals concrete


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 5, 2009)

NOVA | Building on Ground Zero | Towers of Innovation | PBS


----------



## Christophera (Nov 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> NOVA | Building on Ground Zero | Towers of Innovation | PBS



At your link, core columns are a computer diagram.






In order to provide evidence, you need to have an image of the actual buildings core, like on 9-11 where it is exposed over and over.

The core is only mentioned twice on that page.  Most pages these days stay away from the subject because the lie will be exposed if they try to provide details.

Get REAL evidence agent.

This is a concrete wall falling into the core.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 5, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > NOVA | Building on Ground Zero | Towers of Innovation | PBS
> ...



Were you not loved as a child?


----------



## Christophera (Nov 5, 2009)

candycorn said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



divot was not loved by it's parents and continues to lie, but then again the perpetrators of mass murder love him because it protects them, or tries to with its pitiful attempts to keep the FEMA secret that invalidated the official cause of death.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 5, 2009)

candycorn said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


clearly has some ISSUES


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 5, 2009)

Christophera said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


no, you are excusing the actual mass murderers with your nonsense
you can not provide a single photo during construction of one of the most widely photographed building projects of its time that shows concrete in the core
not ONE
yet i have posted several(if not dozens) that show steel columns sans concrete


----------



## Christophera (Nov 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Yes, you are very deceptive and have posted some construction photos that you misrepresent attempting to say that the elevator guide rail support steel is "core column"

Of course if it was "core column" it would also be seen in 9-11 images.  The reason it is not is because it was too weak, not "core columns" but elevator guide rail support steel that was held in place by the concrete core.

To prove that the stel in the core was only support for elevator guide rails I present this image that shows butt plates on the tops of the support steel left and right of the center crane.






Butt plates are too weak to be used to join "core column", proving that what is seen in the core IS NOT core column.  Only a 100% fillet weld can be used to join sections of box columns together and create a "core column".  Here is a 100% deep fillet weld used on an "I" beam to join it to another.






The spire was outside the core area and was a full length structural column.  It had 100% deep fillet welds on all faces joining the sections.  Here it is to the right of an end view of the concrete core wall of WTC 1.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 5, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


god damn, you are too fucking stupid
where are your rebar?
where are the concrete forms?
and if all you see there for steel is the elevator guide rails then you are too stupid to breath


----------



## Christophera (Nov 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...










DiveCon said:


> where are the concrete forms?
> and if all you see there for steel is the elevator guide rails then you are too stupid to breath



If you can't produce an image from 9-11 showing steel core columns then the steel in the core was too weak to stand.  Or it was elevator guide rail support steel.

As I said, your masters removed all of the images from the construction photos showing concrete before 9-11 to enable the ruse.  Just like the PBS documentary, "The Engineering and Construction of the Twin Towers" was removed from the PBS archives.

The infiltrations of government was adequate to erase most of the true history of the Twins.  Logic shows that there were no steel core columns as well as images from 9-11.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 5, 2009)

how about THIS one, fucktard






and again, fucktard, i have NO masters
and to say "they removed all photos" is fucking delusional


----------



## Christophera (Nov 6, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> how about THIS one, fucktard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clearly you are as stupid as 73.872% of troofers.

That column is not located by your image.






My image locates it outside the core area.  Behind the firefighter is an elevator pit inside the core, past that the cut column is in a row of interior box columns that are outside the core area.

The image does not show a thermite cut as rense's site states it is.  I've emailed them twice trying to at least get some intelligent comments published with it.

There was tons of thermite that had to have been used in the basement, because thre is not other way to get that much molten metal.  But that cut is the work of an oxygen cutting lance.

what is misinformation?

Here is my explanation for what that shows.

* Shows a steel column with a salvage torch cut not a thermite cut. Thermite cuts are smooth, rounded, non linear events lacking all control. I do not know what kind of expert the article author consulted with, but I am my own expert having been involved with salvage and welding for 35 years.

I will explain exactly how the column was cut with a torch and provide another image showing the method used where it is more easily seen.

The image in the article shows a beam having a special salvage cut done on an angle which facilitates a hinging action. The remnant, not cut, in the upper left hand corner is the hinge point, The angle of the cut allows the beam to be tilted to the left as we see it supporting the weight until the hinge snaps off. This keeps the weight from being solely supported by the grapple of the excavator that is removing the piece. The weight of the column can cause it to slide from the grapple into the area below where retrieval would be difficult if not impossible until much later. The idea is to keep and get the iron away from the hole. the angled cut allows a semi horizontal swing away from the hole by the excavator, a fairly difficult move as the grapple has to turn, the boom has to go down a little and the crowd has to go out while the tracks move in the direction the column is going to lay in while the excavator re grabs the piece to carry it away. The uncut hinge point also keeps the column in place while the salvage worker completes his cuts.

How the worker does the cuts is as follows.
On the back top left of the beam is seen the primary entry point into the hand fabricated tempered steel column. It is a slight dip, 1/2 of a hole about the same basic size as the one seen below. A torched entry hole, second image down, upper column, left side, in another column that was cut square.

beams.html
With the standing column in the top image the entry hole is cut first in the upper back and a long straight salvage torch is inserted into the hole until it reaches the inside of the opposite side, the side facing the camera. The worker, on his side, can clamp a straight edge to the column or prop up some pieces of steel to give a horizontal guide for the torch to slide on while pivoting the torch in the hole causing the cutting tip to travel across the inside of the opposite side. In making this cut the masses of slag dribble down the face we see. After that cut is made, the most difficult one, the worker gets along side with a standard cutting handle and completes the side cuts blowing the slag inside. Then the back cut is made.

With a piece of tube, when you cannot access to the face of opposite side, this is the only way to complete this cut.

Thermite leaves an amorphous edge that is rounded in all directions, not following any line whatsoever. In 2002 I actually saw a photo from freshkills landfill of a thermite cut column, but failed to copy it. The image is long gone.*


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 6, 2009)

OMG you are stupid
its a STEEL COLUMN you fucktard


----------



## Christophera (Nov 6, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> OMG you are stupid
> its a STEEL COLUMN you fucktard



Yes, but I prove such are ONLY outside the core.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 6, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > OMG you are stupid
> ...


no you havent


----------



## Christophera (Nov 6, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



The perpetrators would want you to try and induce people to think that.  That is what psyops is for.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 6, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


no, really knows that
you, however, are not in the realm of reality


----------



## Christophera (Nov 6, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Your act, whether you know it or not is transparent.  You support the secret methods of mass murder with it.

If that was not true, you would post an image of steel core columns in the core area from 9-11, or, recognize there is not one stick of steel seen in the core area in 9-11 images, ever.


----------



## elvis (Nov 6, 2009)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



how many times are you going to show that picture, you stupid bastard.  No one believes your bullshit.  you are acting as bin Laden's liason by showing the same shit over and over again.  how does it feel, terrorist?


----------



## Modbert (Nov 6, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSRF3slguhI]YouTube - Will Smith - Men In Black[Official Music Video][/ame]


----------



## Christophera (Nov 6, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



What is significant is that the picture is not reasonably used.  It means you do not care about the US Constitution or the rights and freedoms guranteed by equal protection of law.  I have not beeen doing the laundry and there is absolutely no structural steel seen in the core area and there never is of either tower on 9-11.


----------



## elvis (Nov 6, 2009)

Christophera said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



no it means you are a scumfuck terrorist.


----------



## Modbert (Nov 6, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIfuaUTH9Y4&feature=related]YouTube - THE A-TEAM intro[/ame]


----------



## Christophera (Nov 6, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



If you don't recognize the violations of law here,  by the ex NYC mayor taking the WTC documents then the reverse is true.

Same here.

The 9/11 Investigation: Bush Asks Daschle to limit September 11 Probes


----------



## elvis (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok, Osama.


----------



## Christophera (Nov 6, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Ok, Osama.



If you cannot recognize the violation of laws made under the Constitution, or the failure of a president to follow them, or freedom of information laws made to protect the peoples interest, you shine bin ladens shoes.


----------



## Christophera (Nov 7, 2009)

After the fact of the below, we have the post 9-11 disinformation psyops exposed here.  For the same reason guiliani got away with taking the WTC documents from the city offices, the 9-11 commission wwas subverted.







The 9/11 Commission Rejects own Report as Based on Government Lies

Gordon Duff Salem-News.com
How long have we watered the Tree of Deceit with the blood of patriots?


John Farmer&#8217;s book: &#8220;The Ground Truth: The Story Behind America&#8217;s Defense on 9/11&#8243;

(CINCINNATI, Ohio) - In John Farmer&#8217;s book: &#8220;The Ground Truth: The Story Behind America&#8217;s Defense on 9/11&#8243;, the author builds the inescapably convincing case that the official version... is almost entirely untrue...

The 9/11 Commission now tells us that the official version of 9/11 was based on false testimony and documents and is almost entirely untrue. The details of this massive cover-up are carefully outlined in a book by John Farmer, who was the Senior Counsel for the 9/11 Commission.

Farmer, Dean of Rutger Universities' School of Law and former Attorney General of New Jersey, was responsible for drafting the original flawed 9/11 report.

Does Farmer have cooperation and agreement from other members of the Commission? Yes. Did they say Bush ordered 9/11? No. Do they say that the 9/11 Commission was lied to by the FBI, CIA, Whitehouse and NORAD? Yes. Is there full documentary proof of this? Yes.

Farmer states...&#8220;at some level of the government, at some point in time&#8230;there was an agreement not to tell the truth about what happened... I was shocked at how different the truth was from the way it was described &#8230;. The [Norad air defense] tapes told a radically different story from what had been told to us and the public for two years. This is not spin.&#8221;

The 9/11 Commission head, Thomas Kean, was the Republican governor of New Jersey. He had the following to say... &#8220;We to this day don&#8217;t know why NORAD [the North American Aerospace Command] told us what they told us, it was just so far from the truth. . . " When Bush's own handpicked commission failed to go along with the cover up and requested a criminal investigation, why was nothing done?

9/11 Commission member and former US Senator, Bob Kerrey, says, "No one is more qualified to write the definitive book about the tragedy of 9/11 than John Farmer. Fortunately, he has done so. Even more fortunately the language is clear, alive and instructive for anyone who wants to make certain this never happens again."

With the only "official" 9/11 report now totally false, where do we go from here? Who is hurt by these lies? The families of the victims of 9/11 have fought, for years, to get to the truth. For years, our government has hidden behind lies and secrecy to deny them closure.



In 2006, The Washington Post reported..."Suspicion of wrongdoing ran so deep that the 10-member commission, in a secret meeting at the end of its tenure in summer 2004, debated referring the matter to the Justice Department for criminal investigation, according to several commission sources. Staff members and some commissioners thought that e-mails and other evidence provided enough probable cause to believe that military and aviation officials violated the law by making false statements to Congress and to the commission..."

What does Farmer's book tell us? Farmer offers no solutions, only a total and full rejection of what was told and his own his own ideas concerning the total failure of honesty on the part of the government, a government with something to hide.

Farmer never tells us what. Nobody could keep a job in the public sector speaking out more than Farmer has. What were Farmer's omissions? There are some. Now that we know that intelligence given the 9/11 Commission wasn't just lies from our own government but based on testimony coerced through torture from informants forced to back up a cover story now proven false, a pattern emerges.




We know that, immediately after 9/11, many more potential suspects and informants were flown directly to Saudi Arabia by Presidential order than were ever detained and questioned. We will never know what they could have said. Their testimony would have been vital to any real investigation were they not put beyond the reach of even Congress and the FBI.

Putting aside all other questions of recent evidence of CIA involvement with bin Laden prior to 9/11 or altered physical evidence involving the Pentagon attack, any failure to call to account the systematic perjury committed by dozens of top government officials, now exposed as a certainty is an offense to every American.

What do we know? We know the conjecture about 9/11 still stands but for certain, we know we were lied to, not in a minor way, but systematically as part of a plot covering up government involvement at nearly every level, perhaps gross negligence, perhaps something with darker intent.

Are we willing to live with another lie to go with the Warren Report, Iran Contra and so many others? Has the sacrifice of thousands more Americans, killed, wounded or irreparably damaged by a war knowingly built on the same lies from the same liars who misled the 9/11 Commission pushed us beyond willingness to confront the truth?

Have we yet found where the lies have begun and ended? There is no evidence of this, only evidence to the contrary. The lies live on and the truth will never be sought. The courage for that task has not been found.

Can anyone call themselves an American if they don't demand, even with the last drop of their blood, that the truth be found?

How long have we watered the Tree of Deceit with the blood of patriots?

================================================

Gordon Duff is a Marine combat veteran and a regular contributor to Veterans Today. He specializes in political and social issues. You can see a large collection of Gordon's published articles at this link: VeteransToday.com.

He is an outspoken advocate for veterans and his powerful words have brought about change. Gordon is a lifelong PTSD sufferer from his war experiences and he is empathetic to the plight of today's veterans also suffering from Post Traumatic Stress Disorder. We greatly appreciate the opportunity to feature Gordon's timely and critical reports on Salem-News.com, a news organization staffed by a number of veterans, particularly former U.S. Marines.

You can send Gordon Duff an email at this address: Gpduf@aol.com

Anyone read this book from a man who was involved in this commission and who was the Senior Counsel for the original 9/11 Commission report.Very powerful testimony that there are so many smoking guns in the official explanations that it beggars belief that so many have fell for it.


----------



## Christophera (Nov 14, 2009)

The psyops works to make the public perform mentally like mind controlled skull and bonesers.






Political bias affects brain activity, study finds - LiveScience- msnbc.com

*Democrats and Republicans alike are adept at making decisions without letting the facts get in the way, a new study shows.

And they get quite a rush from ignoring information that's contrary to their point of view.

Researchers asked staunch party members from both sides to evaluate information that threatened their preferred candidate prior to the 2004 Presidential election. The subjects' brains were monitored while they pondered.

The results were announced today.

"We did not see any increased activation of the parts of the brain normally engaged during reasoning," said Drew Westen, director of clinical psychology at Emory University. "What we saw instead was a network of emotion circuits lighting up, including circuits hypothesized to be involved in regulating emotion, and circuits known to be involved in resolving conflicts." *


----------



## Christophera (Nov 16, 2009)

I would seem that the psyops agents think that last post of mine may bring useful information to the public, so have not been posting in this thread.  Very revealing how what is not said and where it is not said can reveal so much.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Christophera (Nov 17, 2009)

Like what is not said here following facts of psychology.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-a-victim-of-the-army-psyops.html#post1713492

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-victim-of-the-army-psyops-2.html#post1713669

Humanity has been made afraid of itself, its unconscious existence.  The psyops exploits this fact.


----------



## Christophera (Nov 23, 2009)

The fact that the Fort Hood shooting threads have not been active indicates that my points about abuses of hypnosis being used to create extreme behaviors have a serious impact.  I'm glad to see that, and I'm very glad to see that none are discounting the possibility without any evidence.  And, ......... there is no evidence against the assertion.  There is, and I've posted some of it, and lots of evidence showing that people can be controlled without their awareness with post hypnotic instruction (yes, instruction, not "suggestion"). 

Accordingly, Americans seeking to protect; Life, Liberty and the {Pursuit of happiness should be very attentive to this information.  It can explain a great deal.  For example, secrecy.

People do not realize, because such info is not a part of American common knowledge, (in fact misinformation about hypnosis has them believing the reverse of what is true,) that unconscious is better than secrecy.  Another aspect, which is curiously very uniform OR subject to social fears, is that people that people who are hypnotized "indignantly deny they are hypnotized".

Scientific research into hypnosis shows exactly that.

Emotions and memory, David Rappaport











The social fears I indicate are that people are indignantly afraid to discuss these forms of hypnosis, even if they have not been hypnotized because the social group that has been hypnotized will ridicule them for having such views.

Here is an example right after I post facts of evidence supporting what I post.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1713527-post12.html

Now, ............ is America ready to give up its rights and Constitution in order to avoid functional discussion on this subject?  It is ready to give up its rights, freedoms and lives to avoid this awkward and socially castigated issue?

I think not.  I state that because perhaps 6 years ago the ridicule would have gone on for pages following my information asserting that the US Army was the victim of a psyops.  Today that is not happening.  What this means is that America knows there is a level of unconscious control.

But Terral will be the last person discussing it.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1738484-post162.html

See the page, I post videos showing that any attention paid to swine flu gives it more credibility adding to the possibility people might get the vaccine.  it seems the stuff is very unsafe.  This stuff is importnat to him, but useful information invoking due process in 9-11 is not.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-for-gaining-more-truth-how-to-use-it-11.html

Actions of government and institutions vital to us do not make sense.  They act as if they are runaway trains.  As if those in charge were listening to someone else and are not at all cognizant of the Constitution or the laws made under it.


----------



## Christophera (Nov 28, 2009)

I posted this elsewhere on the web and feel it is significant for those who do research, to check, because and its useful in a significant way for checking your information sources. My findings, from a completely different perspective completely corroborate the connections found at Willy Loman but carry them into practice proving them in the "deceived movement"




			
				Christophera said:
			
		

> Strange Bedfellows: AE911Truth, the Drone Industry, and Dwain Deets « American Everyman
> 
> So many "loose changes" came together for me by reading this page.
> 
> ...


----------



## Christophera (Dec 3, 2009)

The psyops disinformation campaign brings in the techno disinfo gam because agents divot and herr kaiser are getting slammed.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-160.html#post1774379

gamit is a proven photoshopper that is aligned with breakfornews.com

Here is a page about gam and BFN.

Breakfornews.com, Fintan Dunne


----------



## Christophera (Dec 10, 2009)

Here is a post about the patterns that disinformation agents here use.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1797342-post2775.html


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 10, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Here is a post about the patterns that disinformation agents here use.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/1797342-post2775.html


i'd rather see proof that you actually posses a function brain cell


----------



## Christophera (Dec 12, 2009)

The agents use cognitive distortions in the psyops to try and create emotional reasoning and promote juustifications for ignoring laws violated as they do.

I owe no child support.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html

I have no Constitutional rights and have not for 12 years because I used courts to try and create lawful performance in the record keeping of Santa Barbara county courts which would expose secrecy needed to conduct 9-11.


----------



## Fizz (Dec 12, 2009)

Christophera said:


> The agents use cognitive distortions in the psyops to try and create emotional reasoning and promote juustifications for ignoring laws violated as they do.
> 
> I owe no child support.
> 
> ...



you are delusional. you owe over $30,000 in back child support. you have had your drivers license suspended. you appeared in court with about $450 in your pocket and the court even confiscated that!! (they left you $20 to get home. how nice)

you are a deadbeat dad. you abandoned your parental duty to support your child both legally and morally. 

you then attempted to defraud the american people by not paying taxes by working under the table. as if that was not bad enough you then claimed you were disabled and could not work to social security while you still were working. that is FRAUD, sir. you are lucky you didnt go to jail for it. (perhaps someone should remind them to look into it)

you may be wondering how i know all this stuff. is it a huge government conspiracy? are secret agents looking into your person life? is the government watching everything you do and say and think?

no, jackass. its all stuff you uploaded onto your website. you are a complete idiot.


----------



## Christophera (Dec 12, 2009)

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > The agents use cognitive distortions in the psyops to try and create emotional reasoning and promote juustifications for ignoring laws violated as they do.
> ...



And the commissioner accessed the court reporters transcripts then altered them because I tricked her into admitting she had violated my Constitutional rights in small claims court.

The hearing transcripts obtianed a year after the hearing.  Completely re -written.  The requests for judicial notice were brought in at the end where the judge admitted on the record, with the court reporter recording it that she had never seen the evidence I presented as plaintiff in small claims court, a check with "stop payment" on it.

SB.Superior Court case 209449, Transcripts of March 30, 2004 Debtors Examination Hearing

A letter from a witness in court testifying to the commissioner never having seen the check before.

CV06-2085, U.S. District Court, EXHIBIT ONE, proof of altered court transcripts

The check defrauding me out of $2040.  Prima facie evidence of fraud.  If the small claims court had seen this, I would have won the case and been able to pay child support I did not owe because of promissory estopple.







Government has made a promise to follow all laws.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 12, 2009)

wow, you are fucking stupid
thats not proof of fraud at all
what that is, is know as a STOP PAYMENT ORDER
you can do that on ANY check written but not paid


----------



## Fizz (Dec 12, 2009)

dude, you didnt pay child support SINCE 1993!!!!!!

you are a deadbeat!!

none of this "i would have won" shit justifies not supporting your children!!


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 12, 2009)

Fizz said:


> dude, you didnt pay child support SINCE 1993!!!!!!
> 
> you are a deadbeat!!
> 
> none of this "i would have won" shit justifies not supporting your children!!


deadbeats are the lowest scum of the earth
the main thing an adult needs to do is take care of his/her children


----------



## Fizz (Dec 12, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> wow, you are fucking stupid
> thats not proof of fraud at all
> what that is, is know as a STOP PAYMENT ORDER
> you can do that on ANY check written but not paid



yeah, no shit it isnt evidence. the courts even denied his request to get the commisioner disqualified. basically, they said he is nuts. 

The motion to disqualify Commissioner Colleen K. Sterne is DENIED. (their emphasis, not mine) 

dated march 3, 2008


----------



## Christophera (Dec 12, 2009)

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > wow, you are fucking stupid
> ...



The clerks refused to *file* a motion to strike the commissioners erroneous declaration






They would only stamp it *received* releiving the judge from the lawful duty of considering it, depriving me of due process again.

The same with a "Notice of Motion and Motion For Evidentiary Hearing"

SB.Superior Court case 209449, Respondents Motion for Evidentiary hear RE: Declaration, Februray 14, 2008

She erroneously declared that the "Notice of Motion and Motion to Quash Proceedings; O.S.C. RE: Contempt, Equitable and Promissory Estopple." had been herd and denied, there is no order in the record of any such hearing.

SB.Superior Court case 209449, Child Support, Motion to Quash Contempt

I made a motion to the court to protect my rights with "Notice of Motion and Motion For Evidentiary Hearing"

SB.Superior Court case 209449, Declaration of Colleen Sterne, January 17, 2008

The judges decision ignored the motion to strike taking advantage of the clerks deprival of due process when not stamping "filed" and denied the motion for evidentiary hearing.

This commissioner is proven to have altered and falsified court transcripts,

The transcripts
SB.Superior Court case 209449, Transcripts of March 30, 2004 Debtors Examination Hearing

The letter of a witness in court at the hearing of the altered the transcripts
CV06-2085, U.S. District Court, EXHIBIT ONE, proof of altered court transcripts


----------



## Fizz (Dec 12, 2009)

its because you are a psycho. 

a court told you that you need to pay child support. you didnt do it SINCE 1993!!!

you are a jerkoff.


----------



## Christophera (Dec 12, 2009)

Fizz said:


> its because you are a psycho.
> 
> a court told you that you need to pay child support. you didnt do it SINCE 1993!!!
> 
> you are a jerkoff.



The county of santa barbara failed to appear on subpoena duces tecum,







See the federal caomplaint against the commissioner for falsifying the transcripts, among other things.

CV06-2085, U.S. District Court, Central division California

Which is where I learned about the supreme court district court rules of the 9th circut designed to be abrogated destroying consitutional rights for pro se plaintiffs.

CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html

WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html

MOTION QUASH, ESTOPPLE
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html

STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html


----------



## Fizz (Dec 12, 2009)

dude, you are psychotic. you are wasting taxpayer money by having the sheriff's department appear in court for records for 1876 to 1879!!! 

you are completely whacko.....


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 12, 2009)

Fizz said:


> dude, you are psychotic. you are wasting taxpayer money by having the sheriff's department appear in court for records for 1876 to 1879!!!
> 
> *you are completely whacko....*.


and THAT has been completely demonstrated


----------



## Christophera (Dec 12, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > dude, you are psychotic. you are wasting taxpayer money by having the sheriff's department appear in court for records for 1876 to 1879!!!
> ...



The county counsel interfered with the appearance of the witness on subpoena, a violation of title 42 § 1983.  Again, you fail to recognize official violations of law because those violations empower the infiltrators by disempowering a citizen from having public information.

Mike Skuse *saw the very records* in the jail library about a year earlier and signed this witness (signed) declaration.


----------



## Fizz (Dec 12, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Mike Skuse *saw the very records* in the jail library about a year earlier and signed this witness (signed) declaration.



was this your boyfriend while you were in jail for not paying your child support?


----------



## Christophera (Dec 12, 2009)

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Skuse *saw the very records* in the jail library about a year earlier and signed this witness (signed) declaration.
> ...



He was a friend I'd provided a job for operating one of these,






Very good operator.  Part Lakota Soiux, he taught me how to work on steep slopes with an excavator.

Unfortunately he had a drug problem and was arrested, time served, rehab cycle.  He called from the jail excited, because I'd told him of the missing insanity actions from the US district court in santa barbara and he found confirmation.  He found the arrest and booking records in the jails law library as an after thought to searching defenses for his drug charges and signed not only this but another letter. 






This is the civil index for the old district court that was in santa barbara in 1876, *"The Insanity Papers"*


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 12, 2009)

DUDE< YOU ARE INSANE

its too bad we don't still incarcerate the insane for their own protection
you NEED it


----------



## Christophera (Dec 12, 2009)

Null post agent.

Off topic, this is your psyops agent ad hominum strategy.

Wheres your evidence?

I do produce evidence that FEMA deceived NIST.

This was the core on 9-11,






Not this, like FEMA states,


----------



## Fizz (Dec 12, 2009)

yawn.....

its a shame you didnt spend as much time providing for your children as you do making up these wild conspiracies.


----------



## Christophera (Dec 12, 2009)

Fizz said:


> yawn.....
> 
> its a shame you didnt spend as much time providing for your children as you do making up these wild conspiracies.



Your cognitive distortions of "generalizations" labeling utilized in an effort to create emotional reasoning is noted traitor, as you work to induce ignorance of violations of law and evidence supporting deceptions *invaldating the cause in mass murder.*

At least you got the right thread.  Psyops, right on topic with your demo.


----------



## Fizz (Dec 12, 2009)

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > yawn.....
> ...



be nice or i will blink in your general direction.....


----------



## Christophera (Jan 8, 2010)

FIZZ is using this image on photobucket account  *ff290/gamolon*

forum post
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ceives-nation-about-twin-towers-core-228.html





That image is also in use at richarddawkins.net and is hosted at *forums.randi.org/imagehosting*






by user name, *uke2se*
forum post
http://forum.richarddawkins.net/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=2869&start=425

What are the chances that *uke2se* and *ff290/gamolon* are the same?

Domestic Destablization-psyops exposed.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 8, 2010)

you are paranoid.

i did a google image search for phrases like "wtc concrete core" and many other searches. of course i found pictures from other threads with the same info. thats what search engines are for, jackass!!


----------



## Christophera (Jan 9, 2010)

Fizz said:


> you are paranoid.
> 
> i did a google image search for phrases like "wtc concrete core" and many other searches. of course i found pictures from other threads with the same info. thats what search engines are for, jackass!!



The tools of truth stalkers, along with their weak lies and pretend confusion or photoshopped images, and then there is the fact that uke2se joined riacharddawkins back in May.  Professional debunker = agent.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 9, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > you are paranoid.
> ...


what color is the grass in your world?


----------



## Fizz (Jan 9, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > you are paranoid.
> ...



ehhhh... what? 

nevermind. whatever. not important. anyway that claims everyone disagreeing with them is a secret government agent is simply fucked up in the head.


----------



## Christophera (Jan 9, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



Forum user acting like agent = agent.  No difference deserves same status for practical purposes, ...... agent.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 9, 2010)

whats worse is people here have been falling for agent Fizz's lies and propaganda lately.just look at the squibs thread.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 9, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



you realize that normal people think you are absolutely crazy for believing secret government agents are sent to message boards to disagree with you whackos, right?


----------



## Christophera (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow, good job agent!  That is exactly what the perpetrators would want people to believe.


----------



## GEORGE ORWELL (Jan 9, 2010)

IS MAN ON THE RECEIVING END OF BEING MADE A SUCKER? FULL PICTURE OF THE CORPSE DOOR SHOWN. Looking this thing over one can not let be but wonder. Is man that easily fooled? Just let's take a current case here regarding the Commercial Holocaust Cult. Soon some 30 million people will have visited the Auschwitz For War Museum in Poland. When you ask Pilgrims going there, they will invariable tell you they have seen authentic Relics as pertains to the Sacred Holy Temple Shrine at Auschwitz. The Relics are those which Stalin's soldiers found when taking over the Camp from the Germans. No photos are produced showing how the Camp looked like when the Soviet Hollywood team took over the Camp. That is, they have not  been shown to the public. And perhaps no wonder. For such photos would show that the huge chimney wasn't there. Nor was the Corpse Door there with its present peephole. The Corpse Door has for some 60 years of Gospel True edict been declared to be ''authentic'' and exactly the same door Stalin's soldiers found. In books, without showing picture, it has been described as the most sophisticated door ever made for killing people. Stalin said that 4 million were killed there, mostly by Zyklon B gas. The official story reigns as Gospel True Story. If you challenged it openly in Communist time you was jailed, as you were if you challenged the Katyn massacre. Germany today gives you 5 years jail for mere DOUBTING the Commercial Holocaust Cult. Supposed ''liberal'' Sweden gives you 2 years in jail. Both countries give you two years in jail if you say Peter's great grandmother picked her nose in church. When you start to investigate the ''world's most sophisticated door,'' one begins to scratch ones head. How can this flimsy, shoddy door, be postulated to have done this formidable job of holding thousands of victims inside, when even a child could break through it? Soon some 30 million Pilgrims will have visited Auschwitz Museum For War. Most spend their time inside the souvenir shop, others just rush through the place. This shows how easily man gets conned. There is a sucker born every second. If there is a conspiracy involved with the Twin Towers, perhaps those cooking it up had seen how easily people got conned with the Auschwitz chimney, door, and other hoaxes. If there is a lesson learned here it is: that the official story, in all cases is just that. A story set up by official bureaucrats who all have a vested interest to maintain it, if for no other reason, than  to line their own pockets and feather their own nests. Why should one believe ANY official story? The very fact of it being ''official'' makes it suspicious and open to doubt and question.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 9, 2010)

GEORGE ORWELL said:


> IS MAN ON THE RECEIVING END OF BEING MADE A SUCKER? FULL PICTURE OF THE CORPSE DOOR SHOWN. Looking this thing over one can not let be but wonder. Is man that easily fooled? Just let's take a current case here regarding the Commercial Holocaust Cult. Soon some 30 million people will have visited the Auschwitz For War Museum in Poland. When you ask Pilgrims going there, they will invariable tell you they have seen authentic Relics as pertains to the Sacred Holy Temple Shrine at Auschwitz. The Relics are those which Stalin's soldiers found when taking over the Camp from the Germans. No photos are produced showing how the Camp looked like when the Soviet Hollywood team took over the Camp. That is, they have not  been shown to the public. And perhaps no wonder. For such photos would show that the huge chimney wasn't there. Nor was the Corpse Door there with its present peephole. The Corpse Door has for some 60 years of Gospel True edict been declared to be ''authentic'' and exactly the same door Stalin's soldiers found. In books, without showing picture, it has been described as the most sophisticated door ever made for killing people. Stalin said that 4 million were killed there, mostly by Zyklon B gas. The official story reigns as Gospel True Story. If you challenged it openly in Communist time you was jailed, as you were if you challenged the Katyn massacre. Germany today gives you 5 years jail for mere DOUBTING the Commercial Holocaust Cult. Supposed ''liberal'' Sweden gives you 2 years in jail. Both countries give you two years in jail if you say Peter's great grandmother picked her nose in church. When you start to investigate the ''world's most sophisticated door,'' one begins to scratch ones head. How can this flimsy, shoddy door, be postulated to have done this formidable job of holding thousands of victims inside, when even a child could break through it? Soon some 30 million Pilgrims will have visited Auschwitz Museum For War. Most spend their time inside the souvenir shop, others just rush through the place. This shows how easily man gets conned. There is a sucker born every second. If there is a conspiracy involved with the Twin Towers, perhaps those cooking it up had seen how easily people got conned with the Auschwitz chimney, door, and other hoaxes. If there is a lesson learned here it is: that the official story, in all cases is just that. A story set up by official bureaucrats who all have a vested interest to maintain it, if for no other reason, than  to line their own pockets and feather their own nests. Why should one believe ANY official story? The very fact of it being ''official'' makes it suspicious and open to doubt and question.



i know people that survived nazi death camps. anyone that denies the holocaust is a complete fucking lunatic. there is no debate. it happened.


----------



## Christophera (Jan 10, 2010)

Observe highly advanced uber moron agents off topic.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 10, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Observe highly advanced uber moron agents off topic.



arent you the moron that filed a lawsuit because somebody blinked at you?


----------



## editec (Jan 10, 2010)

Once you go down the conspiracy theory rathole finding your way out of it is damned hard.

That's the power of the narrative, folks.

Any  however implausible story is still more compelling than the more mundane (and far more disturbing) reality that _despite our trillions sunk into national defense, we are not really safe._


----------



## Christophera (Jan 14, 2010)

Here is official confirmation of the very same activity this thread is about.  I feel the agents here are not official, as in the real US government, the agents here are of the infiltrated government.

Obama Information Czar Outlined Plan For Government To Infiltrate Conspiracy Groups

*Harvard law professor Cass Sunstein, Obamas appointee to head the Office of Information and Regulatory Affairs, outlined a plan for the government to infiltrate conspiracy groups in order to undermine them via postings on chat rooms and social networks, as well as real meetings, according to a recently uncovered article Sunstein wrote for the Journal of Political Philosophy.

As we have often warned, chat rooms, social networks and particularly article comment sections are routinely gamed by trolls, many of whom pose as numerous different people in order to create a fake consensus, who attempt to debunk whatever information is being discussed, no matter how credible and well documented. We have seen this on our own websites for years and although some of those individuals were acting of their own accord, a significant number appeared to be working in shifts, routinely posting the same talking points over and over again.*


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 14, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Here is official confirmation of the very same activity this thread is about.  I feel the agents here are not official, as in the real US government, the agents here are of the infiltrated government.
> 
> Obama Information Czar Outlined Plan For Government To Infiltrate Conspiracy Groups
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO

Alex Jones bullshit is your proof


----------



## Christophera (Jan 14, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Here is official confirmation of the very same activity this thread is about.  I feel the agents here are not official, as in the real US government, the agents here are of the infiltrated government.
> ...



Your selectivity exposes you.  Jones source is officially divulged information.  Your presence here doing what you are doing verifies the officlal source.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 14, 2010)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


you are a fucking idiot if you trust ANYTHING Alex Jones says
if that asshole said the sky was blue i'd have to have double confirmation on it to believe it


----------



## Christophera (Jan 14, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



He didn't say anything, he just hosted the article.  Paul Joseph Watson wrote it.

You are what you call me if you think anything you post is believed by anybody except your fellow agents.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 14, 2010)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


well damn, there must be a hell of a lot more of us "agents" than there are of dipshits like you


----------



## Christophera (Jan 14, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



From experience, depending on which forum, easily 60%-70% of the posters active in politically oriented areas could be agents.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 14, 2010)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


WOW, you are one MASSIVELY paranoid dipshit


----------



## Fizz (Jan 15, 2010)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



HAHAHAHahahahahahah!!!! 

where can i apply for one of these jobs. fuck, i have been doing this for free!!!


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 15, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


no shit
i'd like to be paid to make dipshits like him look like the dipshit he is


----------



## candycorn (Jan 15, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



I bet he's fun at parties.  

Chrissy: _"Hey baby"_
Woman: _"Get away from me loser"_
Chrissy:  _"You're a *government *agent"_

Well, I have a briefing to go to in a few minutes on how to infiltrate the Birther's websites; the twoofers are no longer a threat to anyone but themselves so I'm being re-assigned.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 15, 2010)

ahh here come the DOD disinformation agent trolls in droves.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 15, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> ahh here come the DOD disinformation agent trolls in droves.


and another dipshit chimes in


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 15, 2010)

and the troll agent is back to post immediately.lol.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 15, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> and the troll agent is back to post immediately.lol.


its called email notifications, dipshit
i know when you post your stupidity so i can respond and CALL it stupidity


----------



## Christophera (Jan 15, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> and the troll agent is back to post immediately.lol.



Curiously Americans walking the streets are oblivious, .............. as curfew approaches.  May be they are looking for the remote control


----------



## Fizz (Jan 15, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> ahh here come the DOD disinformation agent trolls in droves.



paranoia versus logic.

if i was really a secret government agent and i really wanted to spread disinformation here is how i would be acting on the boards.

1. i would get a new user id every few days and post using the new id. this would give the appearance of many more people disagreeing with the whacko conspiracy nuts. i wouldnt keep using the same id (like i am now).

2. i wouldnt bother putting an avatar on my id. it would be a waste of time that would be better spent going to many other message boards.

3. i would be posting on many different conspiracy boards. (this is the only one i post on).

4. i would post under the crazy conspiracy whacko's names on different message boards and post whacky things like "i was abducted by aliens last night" to discredit them.

5. i would somehow flood the whackos internet connection so their internet would be super slow.

so go ahead and call us ALL government agents. it just proves how completely paranoid and absurd your sense of logic is. the more you claim it the more you prove that conspiracy whackos are crazy.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 15, 2010)

Fizz said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > ahh here come the DOD disinformation agent trolls in droves.
> ...


hey, maybe he is the government agent posting here to make the troofers look like fucking morons


no wait
they do that well enough on their own
LOL


----------



## Christophera (Feb 19, 2010)

Agent gumjob has no evidence and must continue to act in the perpetrators interest no matter what.  Completely exposed photoshopping.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html

Since its lie about Robertson sending email to it supposedly retracting globally published information from Robertson, gumjob has expanded the very obvious actions of a desparate attempt to disinform by complete obsufucation and pretended erroneous confusion.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2024078-post3806.html


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 19, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Agent gumjob has no evidence and must continue to act in the perpetrators interest no matter what.  Completely exposed photoshopping.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html
> 
> ...


its not a lie about what Robertson said, you dipshit


----------



## Christophera (Feb 20, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Agent gumjob has no evidence and must continue to act in the perpetrators interest no matter what.  Completely exposed photoshopping.
> ...



You misinterpret what I write.

*"Since its lie about Robertson sending email to it"​*
Since gumjobs lie about sending emails to Robertson and getting answers authorized by Robertson.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 20, 2010)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



i sent an email to his wife and robertson himself replied to it. i have no doubt gamalon received a reply also. 

i'm sure you wrote to him to and didnt like the answer he gave you.... or he didnt answer you because you are a COMPLETE FUCKING WHACKO!!


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 20, 2010)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


dipshit, it is YOU that is lying


----------



## Christophera (Feb 20, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



gumjob is the one stating he's gotten email authorized by Robertson to inquiry, .  .  . not me.  I realize that Newsweek  on September 13, 2001 got it right.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 20, 2010)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


and i dont doubt that he did
others have as well
why dont you try emailing the man and ask him yourself
dipshit

and newsweak got it wrong, the reporter didn't even quote Robertson, you lying sack of shit


----------



## Gamolon (Feb 21, 2010)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



Verify it for yourself Chris. I wrote him about you and he says your core never existed.

PROVE that I'm lying. Write him and ask coward.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 21, 2010)

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


when you consider he has admitted to harassing 9/11 victim families, i don't doubt he has emailed, but didn't like the response he got


----------



## Christophera (Feb 22, 2010)

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Prove you are not a lying robot moron.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 22, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


wrong again, dipshit
its up to YOU to prove he IS lying


----------



## Gamolon (Feb 22, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



I told you to get in touch with him and verify it. That's the only way.

You're too much of a coward to do it because you KNOW what he'll say.

What other way is there to prove it?


----------



## Christophera (Feb 22, 2010)

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



I would onlly trust a phone call.  Get me his phone number via PM.  You will not because you know he will identify a concrete core.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 22, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



be sure to record the phone call so we can all have a great laugh later at how fucking dumb you are...... 

LERA | Contact


New York

Leslie E. Robertson Associates, R.L.L.P.

30 Broad Street, 47-48th Floor
New York, NY 10004-2304

tel 212 750 9000
fax 212 750 9002

To download a printable map, click here.



Mumbai, India

Leslie E. Robertson Associates Consulting Engineers (India) Pvt. Ltd.

Vibgyor Towers, Level 8
Bandra Kurla Complex
Bandra East, Mumbai 400 051
INDIA

tel +91-22-4090-7036 



info@lera.com


----------



## Fizz (Feb 22, 2010)

wait a second.....

you claim to have been investigating this entire concrete core hoax for how many years now and you are only now attempting to contact the structural engineer in charge of the whole thing???

WHAT A FUCKING MORON!!!!


----------



## Gamolon (Feb 22, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



Go to his website, send him and his contact in an email and get his number or ask him question you lazy fuck.

I know what he told me already. You need to verify with him. The reason you don't want an email is because you don't want a paper trail so that we can catch you lying.

What a coward.


----------



## Christophera (Feb 22, 2010)

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



I would easily do that.  However, this long after 9-11, the pressure that may have applied to him means that it is most logical to let his Newsweek article stand because it is supported by a few independent authorities like Oxford University AND images from 9-11.

However since you serve the perpetrators such logic will appear to mean nothing to you.


----------



## Gamolon (Feb 22, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



Then do it you cowardly bitch and quit whining like an infant about it.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 22, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



he's already making excuses as to why Robertson is going to say it was a steel core and no concrete even before he makes the phone call!!! 

there was no concrete core. you have a reporter from newsweek that printed the wrong info. Robertson didnt say it. you have been told this a million times yet you continue to lie.

you simply have no credibility.

shut the fuck up and go pay the $30,000 in child support you owe, you criminal.


----------



## Christophera (Feb 22, 2010)

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



The perpetrators would not want you to take actions pursuant to finding truth, so the notion I've put forth, that Robertson may have been pressured over time which might have manipulated him fortified with the fact that his information from September 13, 2001 is corrobarted independently by Oxford University
 will mean nothing to you.

Nor that I can post an end view of the WTC 1 west concrete core wall with the spire to the right of it.







Your text is meaningless and your deceptions many.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2012579-post3749.html


----------



## Fizz (Feb 22, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



its not HIS information, jackass. it is the reporter's info.


----------



## Gamolon (Feb 23, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



Interesting. Instead of trusting the man who helped design the towers, you would rather ASSUME he has been pressured to lie all based on the fact that you don't want to be wrong because you'll look like more of an asshole than you already do.

I get it now.


----------



## Christophera (Feb 23, 2010)

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



Correct, because there have been violations of law enabling the deception he may be coerced to not expose now while he did so in the past .  .  . 2 days after the event.

Of course you do not recognize those violations of law and such a fact exposes you just fine anyway.

Also that the Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Innovation, published in 1992 describes a concrete core as well as August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE. at chapter 2.1 one in his November 2001 safety report.


----------



## Gamolon (Feb 23, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Nor that I can post an end view of the WTC 1 west concrete core wall with the spire to the right of it.



Any professional agree with your claim here or is it just you alone?


----------



## Fizz (Feb 23, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



there has been no violations of the law.

oxford was describing skyscrapers and used the WTC as an example of what a skyscraper was. it doesnt say it had a concrete core.

dont know what Domel problem is but he is WRONG. just like you are wrong.

YOU GOT NOTHING.

a picture is worth a thousand words. here we see the steel floor trusses are already attached to the steel core and the steel columns of the outer wall. NO CONCRETE. what is the purpose of having a steel core if the floor trusses do not attah to it?!!


----------



## Christophera (Feb 23, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...




Misrepresenting elevator guide rail support steel barely visible is incompetent.  A closer image is needed.  Left and right of the central crane are elevator guide rail support steel.






Butt plates are too weak to join columns but they allow alignment of the elevator guide rail support steel by elongating the holes with a torch and shifting them over or using shims to tilt the new section.

"Core columns" must have a 100% fillet weld at EACH joint of assembled sections.

This is a deep fillet weld shown on an "I" beam.  A box column must be welded all the way around this way.






Does the notion of making a steel framed wall having beams and cletes for the floor trusses to rest on sound feasible?  

Then, that framed wall fastens to the concrete.

Agent, you have weak, sick laughter in the light I shed upon your actions concealing the means of mass murder.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 23, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


dipshit, seek out professional help


----------



## Fizz (Feb 23, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



where is your documentation to back up any of your delusional claims?  

where is your documentation that the steel core columns shown are "elevator guide rail supports"??

where is your documentation that they were not welded?


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 23, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...


he has no documentation to back up any of what he is saying


----------



## Liability (Feb 23, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



Troofers scoff at evidence, documentation or support for the stupid shit they say.

Troofers scoff at truth.

All troofers are scum.


----------



## Christophera (Feb 23, 2010)

Agent, you provided no evidence, only cognitive distortions.

_1. All or nothing thinking:  Things are placed in black or white categories._
_2. Over generalization:  Single event is viewed as continuous._
_3. Mental filter:  Details in life (positive or negative) are amplified in importance while opposite is rejected._
_4. Minimizing:  Perceiving one or opposite experiences (positive or negative) as absolute and maintaining singularity of belief to one or the other._
_10. Labeling:  Instead of understanding errors over generalization is applied._


----------



## Fizz (Feb 23, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Agent, you provided no evidence, only cognitive distortions.
> 
> _1. All or nothing thinking:  Things are placed in black or white categories._
> _2. Over generalization:  Single event is viewed as continuous._
> ...



is this your rambling and incoherent way of saying you have absolutely no evidence to back up your "elevator guide rail support" hoax?

if you have proof please show it. otherwise....

SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## Christophera (Feb 24, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Agent, you provided no evidence, only cognitive distortions.
> ...



It is you that cannot substantiate the existence of the steel core columns.  I know them as elevator guide rail supports that were held in place by the concrete core walls and the connection through the walls to the framed wall supporting the floor beams on the inside of the exterior exoskeleton.

They fell immediately which is why the core area is always empty on 9-11.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 24, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



the steel core columns are in the picture you jsut posted, you fucking moron....

where is your proof of "elevator guide rail supports"?!!! SHOW SOME FUCKING PROOF OF YOUR CLAIM!!!!

you are simply making this shit up.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 24, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


which it WOULDNT be empty if it was concrete you fucking MORON


----------



## Christophera (Feb 24, 2010)

The psyops agents have stalked me to Avatar forums, misrepresent what happened there, which I document.  stann and gamolon, since 2004.  

A situation where people were trying to unify around fundamental human principles related to environment with free speech was *bought out*, sold.  The new owners banned me for what I had already written after deleting a thread that brought the agents to the forum.

They could not post without exposing themselves.  Truth was going to get demonstrated relating to the destabilization psyops so an offer that could not be refused was made and the forum changed hands.

Avatar forums presents the concrete core - David Icke's Official Forums


----------



## Fizz (Feb 24, 2010)

Christophera said:


> The psyops agents have stalked me to Avatar forums, misrepresent what happened there, which I document.  stann and gamolon, since 2004.
> 
> A situation where people were trying to unify around fundamental human principles related to environment with free speech was *bought out*, sold.  The new owners banned me for what I had already written after deleting a thread that brought the agents to the forum.
> 
> ...



the "truth" is that you are completely off your rocker.

tell us all honestly, what type of medication do you take for your schizophrenia and when were you first diagnosed?


----------



## Christophera (Feb 25, 2010)

The truth is you are an agent engaging in treason and you have no evidence for a point you've not even tried to make.

It's about your psyops, kinda.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BMkyu8qHvs]YouTube - Cass Sunstein - Cognitive Infiltration[/ame]


----------



## Fizz (Feb 25, 2010)

Christophera said:


> The truth is you are an agent engaging in treason and you have no evidence for a point you've not even tried to make.
> 
> It's about your psyops, kinda.
> 
> YouTube - Cass Sunstein - Cognitive Infiltration



if you think the government is paying people to argue with you on a message board you truly are delusional.

trust me, you arent that important. your ideas are idiotic. your hoax is laughable. your proof is non-existent. you statements are rambling and incoherent. your actions are outright silly.


----------



## Christophera (Feb 25, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > The truth is you are an agent engaging in treason and you have no evidence for a point you've not even tried to make.
> ...



A moron would omit I allege that the government has been infiltrated and the infiltrators are paying people to conduct misprision of treason.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 25, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


i wish i was getting paid for this
but, since you have ZERO credibility(and should in in an asylum) no one would pay ANYONE to call you a fucking moron


----------



## Christophera (Mar 1, 2010)

Ever wonder why the deniers of fact work together so easily?

Here is a perfect situation where one agent picks up the relay baton from another agent and carries it forward.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2052949-post185.html


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 1, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Ever wonder why the deniers of fact work together so easily?
> 
> Here is a perfect situation where one agent picks up the relay baton from another agent and carries it forward.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2052949-post185.html


ROFLMAO

you are such a fucking moron


----------



## Liability (Mar 1, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Ever wonder why the deniers of fact work together so easily?
> 
> Here is a perfect situation where one agent picks up the relay baton from another agent and carries it forward.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2052949-post185.html



THAT was a very sound observation!

No not yours.  *You* are fucking retarded.  I meant slackjaw's observation!

He's right.

You probably _should_ be reported.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 1, 2010)

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Ever wonder why the deniers of fact work together so easily?
> ...


he is the only one denying facts


----------



## Christophera (Mar 4, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Ever wonder why the deniers of fact work together so easily?
> ...



You imply you are all one agent?  That figures.

None have any evidence of anything.  Their behavior IS evidence of misprision of treason.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 4, 2010)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


your behavior is proof you are a fucking MORON


----------



## Fizz (Mar 4, 2010)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



the easiest way to prove you are completely nuts is to start calling everybody agents.


----------



## Christophera (Mar 4, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



That is stratgy the perpetrators of mass murder on 9-11 would recomend.

Since you refuse to recognize violations of law depriving Americans of due process and equal protection of law you qualify as agents.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 4, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


you are the only traitor i see


----------



## Fizz (Mar 4, 2010)

Christophera said:


> That is stratgy the perpetrators of mass murder on 9-11 would recomend.



prove it.


----------



## Liability (Mar 4, 2010)

The rule of law is purely a matter of convenience to scum who refuse to abide by Court ORDERS to pay child support.

What kind of fucking scumbag has to GET ordered to do that in the first place?

And then for that kind of lowlife shitstain to "lecture" others about "recogniz[ing] violations of law depriving Americans of due process and equal protection of law" is the height of hypocritical arrogance. The fucker is depriving his own children.

What a scumbag.

Then again, we all already knew he was a scumbag.  After all, he is a Troofer.


----------



## Christophera (Mar 4, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



And your vision fails to see the massive concrete wall of WTC 1 toppling into the core?







You and your vision are not trusted to see traitors if you cannot see violations of law and evidence.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 4, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > That is stratgy the perpetrators of mass murder on 9-11 would recomend.
> ...


he can't
if he could, he would have already instead of wasting time on countless internet message boards


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 4, 2010)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


it is impossible to be a concrete wall since NONE existed
the only thing it COULD be is a 4" thick concrete floor slab


----------



## Christophera (Mar 4, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Four feet thick is more like it.  NOT a floor.  It fall from vertical and there is NOTHING over it.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 4, 2010)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


you dipshit, the only place there was concrete in the towers was the FLOORS
so by process of elimination it HAS to be a floor


----------



## Christophera (Mar 5, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



By process of elimination, it is easily seen you are concealing the true structure within misprision of treason.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 5, 2010)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


you can stick that bullshit back where you got it, up your ass


----------



## Liability (Mar 5, 2010)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



Seriously, I get the fact that you are a compulsive fucking liar, ChrissytoFEARa, but are you actually arguing that there were anything other than horizontal floors which were made of concrete in the Twin Towers and which were four FEET THICK and which were VERTICAL?


----------



## Christophera (Mar 10, 2010)

Agents acting without evidence of steel core columns trying to prove they existed by deception  misrepresentation and ad hominum is a conspiracy of misprision of treason.


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 10, 2010)

Liability said:


> The rule of law is purely a matter of convenience to scum who refuse to abide by Court ORDERS to pay child support.
> 
> What kind of fucking scumbag has to GET ordered to do that in the first place?
> 
> ...



Just bumping Liabilities valuable post up to where it can read again.
The truth is always worth repeating!


----------



## Christophera (Mar 10, 2010)

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



More than arguing, *showing* walls 4 feet thick.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 10, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


wrong, you show a 4" thick FLOOR


----------



## Christophera (Mar 10, 2010)

You wish it looked like that.  It does not, from any angle.  

Here is another picture taken from a helicopter of the same massive piece of concrete falling from a vertical position.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 10, 2010)

Christophera said:


> You wish it looked like that.  It does not, from any angle.
> 
> Here is another picture taken from a helicopter of the same massive piece of concrete falling from a vertical position.



its not concrete. its smoke and dust.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 10, 2010)

Christophera said:


> You wish it looked like that.  It does not, from any angle.
> 
> Here is another picture taken from a helicopter of the same massive piece of concrete falling from a vertical position.


wrong again, dipshit
it IS a floor


----------



## Christophera (Mar 10, 2010)

Agent with text is not worth this much,


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 10, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Agent with text is not worth this much,


ROFLMAO
hey, christoFEARa posted a pic of himself


btw shitpile, it is a waste of time to post photos with proof to you, since you cant understand what is shown in the photos


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 10, 2010)

lolololololololol


----------



## Christophera (Mar 10, 2010)

The buildings engineer says this is concrete,






and it looks like concrete.  In fact no structural steel is seen.

The Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation, published in 1992 identifies a concrete core.

Why are you supporting a deception?


----------



## Fizz (Mar 10, 2010)

Christophera said:


> The buildings engineer says this is concrete,



liar


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 10, 2010)

Christophera said:


> The buildings engineer says this is concrete,


LIAR
he does no such thing



Christophera said:


> and it looks like concrete.  In fact no structural steel is seen.


only to a delusional fucktard like you


Christophera said:


> The Oxford encyclopedia of Technology and Inovation, published in 1992 identifies a concrete core.


another LIE


Christophera said:


> Why are you supporting a deception?


its you that are perpetrating a deception


----------



## Christophera (Mar 10, 2010)

Of course those are the kinds of things the infiltrators of the US government, the perpetrators of mass murder in order to keep the methods secret with "psyops" type tactics.

The fact is I've proven the concrete core.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 10, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Of course those are the kinds of things the infiltrators of the US government, the perpetrators of mass murder in order to keep the methods secret with "psyops" type tactics.
> 
> The fact is I've proven the concrete core.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


you lie again, you have not proven anything other than you are a delusional fucktard


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 10, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Agents acting without evidence of steel core columns trying to prove they existed by deception  misrepresentation and ad hominum is a conspiracy of misprision of treason.



so very true,we have many DOD counter intelligence agents that have penetrated these boards.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 10, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Agents acting without evidence of steel core columns trying to prove they existed by deception  misrepresentation and ad hominum is a conspiracy of misprision of treason.
> ...


lick that ass again rimjob

hey rimjob, do you believe the WTC towers had solid concrete cores like ChrisFEARa does? or do you support the Steel cut by thermite theory that most of the other 9/11 nutjobs believe?


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 10, 2010)

Did you see my analogy inthe other thread yesterday where I talked about a work of art created by 911 and chrissy having anal sex?


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 10, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Did you see my analogy inthe other thread yesterday where I talked about a work of art created by 911 and chrissy having anal sex?


lol dont remember


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 10, 2010)

"whats really hysterical about the 9/11 official conspiracy theory apologists reasoning is they always say it did not fall at freefall speed.all you got to do to see they are so full of shit is watch the videos and time it.these fools obviously dont know how to count. another fact they always ignore is that there were other buildings closer to the towers that were far more severely damaged by debris than bld 7 was,yet those buildings structures remained intact and did not fall.BLD 7 is the crux of the 9/11 commission they cant get around."


>plagerized from 911insidenutjob<



I think we should start channeling the twoofers from all their old posts, the more outlandish the better.


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 10, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Of course those are the kinds of things we infiltrators of the US government, the perpetrators of mass murder and all other escapees from the asylum do in order to keep the methods secret with "psyops" type tactics.
> 
> The fact is I've spread my best propaganda about the non-existent concrete core.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382



couldn't resist.......


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 10, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> "whats really hysterical about the 9/11 official conspiracy theory apologists reasoning is they always say it did not fall at freefall speed.all you got to do to see they are so full of shit is watch the videos and time it.these fools obviously dont know how to count. another fact they always ignore is that there were other buildings closer to the towers that were far more severely damaged by debris than bld 7 was,yet those buildings structures remained intact and did not fall.BLD 7 is the crux of the 9/11 commission they cant get around."
> 
> 
> >plagerized from 911insidenutjob<
> ...


LOL yeah, the buildings were totaled, but the outer shells didn't fall down because they were designed differently,


----------



## Christophera (Mar 11, 2010)

It should be fairly obvious that there is a team here supporting the FEMA deception which is assisting in misprision of treason.

Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

The team is using psyops type tactics .  .  . because they have nothing else.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 11, 2010)

Christophera said:


> It should be fairly obvious that there is a team here supporting the FEMA deception which is assisting in misprision of treason.
> 
> Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382
> 
> The team is using psyops type tactics .  .  . because they have nothing else.



there is no team and there is no psyops.

its you saying stupid shit and everyone else telling you how fucking stupid you are.


----------



## Gamolon (Mar 11, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > It should be fairly obvious that there is a team here supporting the FEMA deception which is assisting in misprision of treason.
> ...





Classic!

Can I use that in my quotes???


----------



## Christophera (Mar 11, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > It should be fairly obvious that there is a team here supporting the FEMA deception which is assisting in misprision of treason.
> ...



That is exactly what the infiltrators of the US government and perpetrators or mass murder would want you to say.

If you were NOT an agent you would not be here because you have no evidence for the steel core columns and have seen enough evidence for a concrete core to know it existed.  In that case you would let the information run its course and hopefully protect the Constitution.

Clearly the Constitution and laws made under it are something you and your psyops team  would like to see go away.


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 11, 2010)

Chrissy talking in his normal manner
hope it doesn't excite 911nutjob


----------



## Christophera (Mar 11, 2010)

Gamolon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



The perps would want you to in their psyops.


----------



## Gamolon (Mar 11, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



Did you make up the stuff about the grillages not being used for the massive core box columns? I have a photo that shows you did...


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 11, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...


yes, cause everyone that thinks your a fucking nutcase is an agent


----------



## Fizz (Mar 11, 2010)

Gamolon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



sure!! (i call them like i see them)


----------



## Christophera (Mar 11, 2010)

Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



There were no "massive core box columns".  What was in the core was "elevator guide rail" support steel.

The only "massive box columns" were the 24 that surrounded the core on the outside of it such as the "spire" shown in this image looking south at the north end of the west WTC 1 concrete core wall.







The same basic box column as the one north of the north core base wall of WTC 1.  Note the 3x7 utility hallway running the length of the wall segment.


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 11, 2010)

agent chrissy, does this sound famlier?
"Personal attacks and straw man arguments are not related. If I could be bothered I could compile a list of personal attacks levied by members of the &#8220;clown car&#8221; against the &#8220;OCTs&#8221;. You use words like &#8220;ignorant&#8221; and &#8220;liar&#8221; to describe us, you&#8217;re a true hypocrite."
>posted at usmb by permission of dr vital<


that was in 2006, perhaps you should change the propaganda, we are on to you.


----------



## Gamolon (Mar 11, 2010)

Christophera said:


> The only "massive box columns" were the 24 that surrounded the core on the outside of it such as the "spire" shown in this image looking south at the north end of the west WTC 1 concrete core wall.



RIGHT!

Thanks for admitting that. the core was comprised of 6 column rows by 8 column rows. You claim that the grillages shown in the following foundation photo were not suitable for those 24 core columns OUTSIDE your supposed concrete core.

Problem is, that same foundation photo shows the six columns rows of the core.

ALL SIX.

All six rows had those grillages. There could only be 6 column rows in the short axis. That makes the darker colored column rows labeled 1 and 6 CORE BOX COLUMNS. The very same ones you claim were outside your core. AND they all used grillages. Wow are you fucking stupid. You just debunked your own claim...


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 11, 2010)

again, by permission of dr vital:
"Generally, a personal attack is committed when a person substitutes abusive remarks for evidence when examining another person's claims or comments. It is considered a personal attack when a person starts referencing a supposed flaw or weakness in an individual's personality, beliefs, lifestyle, convictions or principles, and use it as a debate tactic or as a means of avoiding discussion of the relevance or truthfulness the person's statement. It works on the reasoning that, by discrediting the source of a logical argument, namely the person making it, the argument itself can be weakened."

I contend that here, as well as several other forums, agent chrissy's personal attacks come in the form of his calling those that oppose his fairy tales "agents". Further, I contend that the clown car name should be changed to "clown truck", both so more of the twoofers can fit in the vehicle, and so that the 'CT" translates from the 'conspiracy theorists' name for themselves to "clown truck"



any of that sound like stuff you heard before agent chrissy?

or do you have problems remembering back to April 2006?


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 11, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> again, by permission of dr vital:
> "Generally, a personal attack is committed when a person substitutes abusive remarks for evidence when examining another person's claims or comments. It is considered a personal attack when a person starts referencing a supposed flaw or weakness in an individual's personality, beliefs, lifestyle, convictions or principles, and use it as a debate tactic or as a means of avoiding discussion of the relevance or truthfulness the person's statement. It works on the reasoning that, by discrediting the source of a logical argument, namely the person making it, the argument itself can be weakened."
> 
> I contend that here, as well as several other forums, agent chrissy's personal attacks come in the form of his calling those that oppose his fairy tales "agents". Further, I contend that the clown car name should be changed to "clown truck", both so more of the twoofers can fit in the vehicle, and so that the 'CT" translates from the 'conspiracy theorists' name for themselves to "clown truck"
> ...


maybe "clown BUS" would fit better


----------



## Christophera (Mar 11, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> again, by permission of dr vital:
> "Generally, a personal attack is committed when a person substitutes abusive remarks for evidence when examining another person's claims or comments.



Meaning that you apply abusive remarks when I ask you where the steel core columns are in this image of the WTC 2 concrete core.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 11, 2010)

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > again, by permission of dr vital:
> ...



there is no concrete core in your picture.


----------



## Christophera (Mar 11, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



There is not one steel core column seen, which is not possible under those conditions if there were steel core columns.  Your agenda is showing.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 11, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


liar, there are 47 seen
inside the dust cloud


----------



## Fizz (Mar 11, 2010)

Christophera said:


> There is not one steel core column seen, which is not possible under those conditions if there were steel core columns.  Your agenda is showing.



which proves how fucking idiotic you are to show something that is taken looking into the sun as it is smoking and falling down. it shows what a lying sack of shit you are that you need to show this picture instead of the one below of the same structure which clearly shows steel columns.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 11, 2010)

Christophera said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > again, by permission of dr vital:
> ...


when you started calling anyone that disagrees with you an "agent" you get what you deserve, dipshit


----------



## Christophera (Mar 11, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > There is not one steel core column seen, which is not possible under those conditions if there were steel core columns.  Your agenda is showing.
> ...



Uh, not a single *core* column is seen.  The inside of the core is NOT seen.  FEMA said it looked like this.






What we see in your photo is the structure of the inner framed wall of the outer steel framework.






At a different phase where the concrete inside the steel frames of the interior box columns is detonating.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 11, 2010)

Christophera said:


> What we see in your photo is the structure of the inner framed wall of the outer steel framework.



right. thats the steel core, jackass.


----------



## Christophera (Mar 11, 2010)

No, your image shows what surrounds the core and does not look into or over the core.

This one looks over the core area, and it is empty.  Right next to it we see massive rebar.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 11, 2010)

no jackass. this is the core. so is your picture. you just lie and say its concrete without any proof. you have no construction pictures. you have no plans. you have no workers that say they worked on it or even saw it.


you got nothing but your own stupid delusions.


----------



## Christophera (Mar 12, 2010)

That, is a box surrounding the core.  The core is empty.  It looks exactly like a retangular concrete tube surrounded box columns and floor beams would look like, while the concrete is detonating.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 12, 2010)

Christophera said:


> That, is a box surrounding the core.  The core is empty.  It looks exactly like a retangular concrete tube surrounded box columns and floor beams would look like, while the concrete is detonating.


of course the core is empty, dipshit
no concrete=empty


----------



## Christophera (Mar 12, 2010)

The core is empty as in NOTHING, no steel core columns.  The empty core space is surrounded with a rectangular concrete tube.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 12, 2010)

Christophera said:


> The core is empty as in NOTHING, no steel core columns.  The empty core space is surrounded with a rectangular concrete tube.


wrong again
what shows in that photo IS steel


----------



## Fizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Christophera said:


> The core is empty as in NOTHING, no steel core columns.  The empty core space is surrounded with a rectangular concrete tube.



WHERE IS YOUR FUCKING DOCUMENTATION THAT THIS IS CONCRETE?!!

you just make shit up as you go along. you have no credibility. anyone can look at your claims and see robertson never claimed the things you insist he did. you still repeat that lie over and over again. why should your claim that this picture shows concrete be any different? you need to back up your claims and we need to check them because almost everything you have said so far has been proven to be false.

anyone that says they can tell that is concrete simply by looking at it is lying. you picked the worst picture possible to try to identify what that is. it shows what a lying sack of shit you really are.

again, here is the same structure and you can clearly see the columns of the STEEL CORE.


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 12, 2010)

Agent chrissy works very hard to obscure the truth, in the name of truth, that is why he is treasonous scum.


----------



## Christophera (Mar 13, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > The core is empty as in NOTHING, no steel core columns.  The empty core space is surrounded with a rectangular concrete tube.
> ...



That image does not look into the core.  The interior box columns surround the core structure as the spire image shows.

Here is an image that looks into and over the core.






And the core is empty.  What can only be rebar, fine vertical elements stand behind to the left of the core.

*You are again exposed misrepresenting images in an attempt to show steel "core columns".*


----------



## Fizz (Mar 13, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



no concrete or rebar in your picture, jackass.

only steel core columns and debris.


----------



## Christophera (Mar 13, 2010)

The perps would want you to pretend that people cannot tell the difference between structural steel,






and rebar at that distance.  So you clearly are unreasonable and serving concealment of treason.


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 13, 2010)

A long-winded twat by any other name is simply nothing more than a long qweef.


----------



## Christophera (Mar 13, 2010)

Meaning that you cannot reasonably rebutt anything I've shown and stated.  Long after common sense and logic using evidence showed that the concrete core is a fact, your proper defeat in debate is being noticed.

Your silence and omission is as telling as your lies.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 13, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Meaning that you cannot reasonably rebutt anything I've shown and stated.  Long after common sense and logic using evidence showed that the concrete core is a fact, your proper defeat in debate is being noticed.
> 
> Your silence and omission is as telling as your lies.



reasonable? you want to talk about reasonable??!!! HAHAHAHAHHAhahahahahah!!!!

where are all your construction pictures of your concrete core?!!

you have provided no proof to rebutt.[sic]

you show pictures of a steel core and claim they are something else. there's nothing for anyone to say. all they need to do is look at the pictures and they can see for themselves that you are lying.


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 13, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Meaning that you cannot reasonably rebutt anything I've shown and stated.  Long after common sense and logic using evidence showed that the concrete core is a fact, your proper defeat in debate is being noticed.
> 
> Your silence and omission is as telling as your lies.



Translation:
"I such a treasonous delusional retard I couldn't discern between bugs bunny and president Obama, or the ghost of christmas past for that matter. Long after I proved i am totally and incurably insane, you refuse to accept my cartoon like delusions as facts. If you could hear the voices I do, you would have no doubts."


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 13, 2010)

Christophera said:


> The perps would want you to pretend that people cannot tell the difference between structural steel,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at THAT distance that could ONLY be structural steel


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 14, 2010)

Christophera said:


> That, is a box surrounding the core.  The core is empty.  It looks exactly like a retangular concrete tube surrounded box columns and floor beams would look like, while the concrete is detonating.


----------



## Christophera (Mar 14, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > The perps would want you to pretend that people cannot tell the difference between structural steel,
> ...



Correct and this is rebar.  Note the slight arc and many thin elements.  Note the core area is empty.


----------



## Christophera (Mar 14, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > That, is a box surrounding the core.  The core is empty.  It looks exactly like a retangular concrete tube surrounded box columns and floor beams would look like, while the concrete is detonating.



In sequence.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 15, 2010)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


no, it isnt rebar, dipshit

it is either core columns or perimeter wall


----------



## Fizz (Mar 15, 2010)

he keeps posting pics of the steel core and claiming its concrete. what a moron!!


----------



## Christophera (Mar 15, 2010)

Fizz said:


> he keeps posting pics of the steel core and claiming its concrete. what a moron!!



Where is the steel in this image of WTC 2 core?


----------



## Christophera (Mar 15, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You've already admitted knowing what the structural steel looks like.



DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > The perps would want you to pretend that people cannot tell the difference between structural steel,
> ...



So you are basically being busted lying again.  Manipulative too.  You removed the image that showed the structural steel.  The perps would want you to pretend you don't know what perimeter columns look like.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 15, 2010)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


rebar isnt structural steel dipshit


----------



## Christophera (Mar 15, 2010)

Correct rebar is not structural steel and it does not look like it either, something you've admitted.

Rebar is found where there is structural concrete, like this.






Another of the same massive piece of the WTC 1 east concrete core wall toppling into the empty core area.






*And that cannot be a floor as agents have been attempting to misrepresent.  There is no place for it to fall from and in the animated .gif it is seen toppling from vertical.*


----------



## Fizz (Mar 15, 2010)

there is no concrete core in any of your pictures.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 15, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Correct rebar is not structural steel and it does not look like it either, something you've admitted.
> 
> Rebar is found where there is structural concrete, like this.
> 
> ...


the ONLY thing it COULD be is a floor, dipshit
since there was NO CONCRETE IN THE CORE ABOVE GRADE

and just for the other delusional dipshits here, i remove the photos because they have been posted and refuted well over 100 times already
there is no need to post them once again except for delusional paranoia


----------



## Christophera (Mar 15, 2010)

REBAR








DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Correct rebar is not structural steel and it does not look like it either, something you've admitted.
> ...



They have never been properly refuted ONCE in 7 years by the posting of an image showing the supposed steel core columns on 9-11.

This is because the steel core columns did not exist.


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 15, 2010)

agent chrissy's main problem;


----------



## Fizz (Mar 15, 2010)

Christophera said:


> REBAR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



only you could be fucking stupid enough to post a picture of the steel core columns on 9/11 and then claim nobody has ever posted them for 7 years all in the same post!!


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 15, 2010)

Masters of Deception: Noam Chomsky, Michael Moore and the 9-11 Conspiracy Industry, by James DeMeo

from the link;
&#8220;The Austrian psychiatrist and 1930s anti-fascist author Wilhelm Reich once noted (I paraphrase) "The Big Lie gets lots of public attention and is carried forward as in a big parade, with many hungry listeners, while the truth must come limping behind on crutches, struggling to catch up, panting with its tongue hanging out." So it appears a similar situation has developed internationally, with respect to historical events during and after World War II, and most especially after the 9-11 terror attacks against the USA.&#8221;

&#8220;For those who are unaware, the 9-11 conspiracy books mentioned in the articles claim, among other over-the-top ideas, that:
* Bush and the CIA, with help from Mossad, organized to destroy the World Trade Center (WTC) and Pentagon, either independent from Osama Bin Ladin (OBL) and the various Islamic hijackers, whose names were artificially inserted into the passenger lists, or by duping them into the action.
* Alternatively, the WTC Twin Towers were exploded by demolition charges from the inside, and that is how they crashed down to the ground. The airplanes, which may have been flown into the towers by "remote-control", having been "taken over" electronically by the CIA or some other nefarious government agency, were incidental events designed to cover up the internal explosions. It was done by the Jewish landlord to collect insurance money.
* No Jews were killed in the terrorist attacks, as Mossad radioed secret instructions to all of them, not to go to work that particular day.
* No jet crashed into the Pentagon, nor into the rural Shanksville, Pennsylvania farm field. A cruise missile or something similar hit the Pentagon, and the farm field.
&#8226; All of the above, or parts of them, are evidence of a wider plot by the Bush Family, working secretly with the Bin Ladins and other high-up wealthy Texas and Saudi oil barons and corporate elites, and/or with the Jews, to control the world.&#8221;

&#8220;t is nevertheless a fact that the books presenting these ideas are best-sellers, translated into many languages with hundreds of thousands of copies being snapped up, in Europe at least, and with nearly a third of Germans under the age of 30 believing they are true&#8221;

&#8220;That same week, Der Spiegel magazine published a major expose on the worst of the 9-11 conspiracy books, focusing upon the popular books by Broeckers, Gerhard Wisnewski, Andreas von Buelow, and Thierry Meyssan,(11) detailing the falsifications, fabrications, half-truths and lies-of-omission (the worst kind, as Orwell noted), as well as the whole-cloth fairy-tales. For awhile, it seemed the European intellectual scene would be completely over-flooded by the conspiracy materials, without any counter-critique whatsoever, when Der Spiegel  waded into the quagmire with the article "Panoply of the Absurd",(12) revealing quite magnificently the most obvious distortions and fabrications, and in so doing, considerably drained the swamp.&#8221;


read more;
Masters of Deception: Noam Chomsky, Michael Moore and the 9-11 Conspiracy Industry, by James DeMeo



That's the real story, that there are people like Chomsky and Moore that have a financial interest in keeping the 911 conspiracy business going.


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 15, 2010)

Another worthy opinion on the 911 conspiracy cult.......




http://www.zcommunications.org/the-9-11-conspiracy-theories-are-a-cowards-cult-by-george-monbiot


"The 9/11 conspiracy theories are a displacement activity. A displacement activity is something you do because you feel incapable of doing what you ought to do. A squirrel sees a larger squirrel stealing its hoard of nuts. Instead of attacking its rival, it sinks its teeth into a tree and starts ripping it to pieces. Faced with the mountainous challenge of the real issues we must confront, the chickens in the "truth" movement focus instead on a fairytale, knowing that nothing they do or say will count, knowing that because the perpetrators don't exist, they can't fight back. They demonstrate their courage by repeatedly bayoneting a scarecrow."


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 15, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Another worthy opinion on the 911 conspiracy cult.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well put, if these so called perps actually did exist, all the troofers would be deader than a doornail


----------



## Christophera (Mar 15, 2010)

The agents try to cover the SECRET infiltration of the US government.  Accordingly, secret infiltrations cannot remain secret if they start assassinating those that oppose them.

Your secret infiltration will end no matter what you do.


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 15, 2010)

Christophera said:


> The agents try to cover the SECRET infiltration of the US government.  Accordingly, secret infiltrations cannot remain secret if they start assassinating those that oppose them.
> 
> Your secret infiltration will end no matter what you do.



cue music>
lights>
stage left where Chrisphera is in costume as the snake in jungle book>
"_The agents try to cover the SECRET infiltration of the US government.  Accordingly, secret infiltrations cannot remain secret if they start assassinating those that oppose them.

Your secret infiltration will end no matter what you do_"
hisses chrisophera like a snake, bobbing his head from side to side.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 15, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Masters of Deception: Noam Chomsky, Michael Moore and the 9-11 Conspiracy Industry, by James DeMeo
> 
> from the link;
> The Austrian psychiatrist and 1930s anti-fascist author Wilhelm Reich once noted (I paraphrase) "The Big Lie gets lots of public attention and is carried forward as in a big parade, with many hungry listeners, while the truth must come limping behind on crutches, struggling to catch up, panting with its tongue hanging out." So it appears a similar situation has developed internationally, with respect to historical events during and after World War II, and most especially after the 9-11 terror attacks against the USA.
> ...



Hey disinfo agent,Michael Moore and Noam Chomsky are agents as well just like yourself,Except they are the kind of agents who pretend to be on the truthers side and want us to trust them but are really working with the government.they have been bought off and paid for.nice try with the disinfo crap though.


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 15, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Masters of Deception: Noam Chomsky, Michael Moore and the 9-11 Conspiracy Industry, by James DeMeo
> ...



So you see fit to try to argue when we are actually saying the same damn thing?

What's wrong with you?


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 15, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...


is rimjob really paranoid if everyone really thinks he's a dipshit?


----------



## Fizz (Mar 15, 2010)

Christophera said:


> The agents try to cover the SECRET infiltration of the US government.  Accordingly, secret infiltrations cannot remain secret if they start assassinating those that oppose them.
> 
> Your secret infiltration will end no matter what you do.



if the secret infiltration is so secret then how do you kow about it?


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 15, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > The agents try to cover the SECRET infiltration of the US government.  Accordingly, secret infiltrations cannot remain secret if they start assassinating those that oppose them.
> ...


he's "special"
thats what everyone keeps telling him


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 15, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



No Chomsky and Moore are government plants who want people to think they are against the Bush administration but they are REALLY in support of that bastard.They are not good people like david ray griffin or bob bowman interested in justice.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 15, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


up is down, in is out


----------



## Christophera (Mar 15, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



Anyone who's keeping track of the lawful performance, or lack of it by government can see it.

I happen to know more about secrecy than the average person so I know how the infiltrations work.


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 15, 2010)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...





Instant classic christophera!!!!!!1


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 15, 2010)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...


really now????
and just what gives you those qualifications?


----------



## Fizz (Mar 15, 2010)

HAHAHAHahahahhaaha!~!!!!!!

i'm gonna piss myself!!!


----------



## Christophera (Mar 15, 2010)

Not a qualification.  Simple knowledge.

It is accomplished by using hypnosis to the level of somnambulism on children then exploiting the instinct of fear as related to remembering the events of the trance.







_INFERENCE ONE

Relating potentials for hypnotic performance to results of research, practice and experiments of hypnosis. Christopher A. Brown 8/17/01

BASIS 1 of INFERENCE

The first sentance of page 175 of EMOTIONS and MEMORY, 1964, by David Rappaport,

"The general tendency" of the subject to forget the events of the trance after emerging from it."

BASIS 2 of INFERENCE

(1) of the same paragraph states that, "The hypnotist can successfully suggest that no posthypnotic amnesia develop".

Basis 2 Restated; Suggestion conducive to remembering is successful or generally, suggestion effecting memory has effect against a general tendancy.

CONDITIONS OF BASIS

The first note page 175, EMOTIONS and MEMORY, Note #8 states (first note below main text) that the results of memory described "in general are valid only with subjects who are able to reach the somanmbulistic stages ofhypnosis."

INFERENCE ONE

Logical inference of BASIS 1 with BASIS 2, is that; suggestion to forget will have a greater effect on memory because of the general "tendency to forget". Research confirms with observations of behavior consistent with general hyperamnesia at the top of page 176, the end of a footnote that begins on page 175 stating;

"we find hypnotized people indignantly denying they have been hypnotized."

INFERENCE ONE

If the tendancy is to forget following hypnosis that induces a trance to the level of somanmbulism and suggection effecting memory is successful then suggestion to forget will be more effective than suggestion to remember.

.

Another general perspective.

What is the correct answer to this question?

Q.What is easier to do than forgetting?

A. I don't remember.

_







The psyops uses these people as "nutters", so they can ridicule them and marginalize everyone opposing the treasonous acts of infiltrators.

That is what MKultra was about.  Here is an aspect that is somewhat documented.

Project "Bluebird" - Colin A. Ross MD


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 15, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Not a qualification.  Simple knowledge.
> 
> It is accomplished by using hypnosis to the level of somnambulism on children then exploiting the instinct of fear as related to remembering the events of the trance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Christophera (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow!  What a coincidence!  That is exactly what I would expect the infiltrating perpetrators to say about the methods they use to create secrecy.

That the basis for what I posted is one of the most respected compilations of psychological research would make it imperative.

Consistent and predictable agents.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 16, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Wow!  What a coincidence!  That is exactly what I would expect the infiltrating perpetrators to say about the methods they use to create secrecy.
> 
> That the basis for what I posted is one of the most respected compilations of psychological research would make it imperative.
> 
> Consistent and predictable agents.


damn, how is it no doctor has had you locked up for evaluation yet?


----------



## Christophera (Mar 16, 2010)

They don't do that for being observant, well informed and dedicated to protecting the US Constitution.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 16, 2010)

Christophera said:


> They don't do that for being observant, well informed and dedicated to protecting the US Constitution.


i disagree
i think you dont actually get medical help because you know they WOULD lock you up


----------



## Fizz (Mar 16, 2010)

Christophera said:


> They don't do that for being observant, well informed and dedicated to protecting the US Constitution.



but you arent doing any of that.

(and all you people thought i was joking when i said he thinks there are all these manchurian canidates running around)


----------



## Christophera (Mar 16, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > They don't do that for being observant, well informed and dedicated to protecting the US Constitution.
> ...





Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > They don't do that for being observant, well informed and dedicated to protecting the US Constitution.
> ...



Agents of the infiltrating perpetrators of secret methods of mass murder hate facts.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2100967-post943.html


----------



## Fizz (Mar 16, 2010)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



you dont have any facts. you have delusions.

you simply make shit up as you go along.

jesus, you claim that you didnt pay over $30,000 worth of child support because of some paper from 1876!!!!


----------



## Christophera (Mar 16, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I couldn't pay because the county sheriff failed to appear on subpoena.






But the infiltrators of the US government would not want you to recognize violations of law or damages from them.  The failure to appear deprived me of information I needed to confirm important events that would have brough considerable income.  If I would have had the documents subpoenaed I would have paid off all of the child suport within one year.

Myself and my children were also deprived of needed medical information.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 16, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



you already had not paid for YEARS even before then!!


----------



## Christophera (Mar 16, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



Maybe you start to see the damages there.  There were many issues hinging on those documents.  That is why I sued the County.  I wanted to pay but the county failed to appear.

Then the deprivals of Constitutional right escalated in retribution.

MUNICIPAL FAILURE TO APPEAR ON SUBPOENA
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1962601-post3635.html 
WELFARE FRAUD CREATES CHILD SUPPORT
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802693-post2845.html
CITIZENS OF 9th CIRCUIT DEPRIVED OF DUE PROCESS, PETITION FOR ENBANC HEARING
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802123-post2829.html
MOTION QUASH CONTEMPT, ESTOPPEL
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802288-post2836.html
estopped
STOP PAYMENT ON CHECK
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1802771-post742.html


----------



## Fizz (Mar 16, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



you wanted to pay!!!! 

but you didnt, jackass. if you want to pay then just pay. they will take it. they even took the money that you have in your pocket!!


----------



## Christophera (Mar 16, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



And the state court commissioner rewrote the transcripts of the hearing where I tricked her into admitting she violated my Constitutional rights by refusing to examine prima facie evidence of fraud which assisted the defendant in defrauding me for $2k.

Lawyers examine the court records and mumble "incomprehensible" regarding the behaviro of the clerks and the judge.  This issue here.  Where the clerks refuse to file pleading and only will stanp them "recieved" is a total deprivation of rights.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 16, 2010)

sure thats what happened...


its not like you get caught making shit up all the time.


----------



## Christophera (Mar 21, 2010)

Fizz said:


> sure thats what happened...
> 
> 
> its not like you get caught making shit up all the time.



Is that what you think Constitutional rights are?  Made up?  

That stamp "RECIEVED" is a due process violation by the clerks serving the interests of corrupt judiciary.  I have a right to access to the court, to the judge and for the judge to be unbiased and proactive in seeing laws followed without prejudice.  Stamped "FILED" means the judge must consider the facts therin.

Or does pretending that you think rights are "made up" serve the interests of those working for the demise of the Constitution?


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 21, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > sure thats what happened...
> ...


LOL clearly there were no "facts" contained


----------



## Christophera (Mar 21, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



The infiltrating perpetrators of mass murder would appreciate that you overlook the point of stamping a legal pleading "RECIEVED" instead of "FILED.

agents have lots of selectivity going on.

Here are the facts on the pages folloing the improperly filed/ conformed face page.

_

2. The motion is based on this notice of motion and motion with its declaration and memoranda of points and authorities herein and on such evidence as may be presented at the hearing of the motion.

Date; Christopher A. Brown.

MOTION TO STRIKE; DECLARATION OF RESPONDENT

3. The declaration filed in answer to respondents Amended Motion to Disqualify contains a false statement which does not respect the facts of the proceedings and if allowed to remain in the record can represent a substancial deprivation of rights.
I Christopher A. Brown declare under penalty of perjury of the laws of perjury of the laws of the State of California the foregoing to be true and correct.
Date; Christopher A. Brown.

MEMORANDA OF POINTS AND AUTHORITIES

4. Respondent respectfully moves the Court to strike from the record the Declaration of Colleen Sterne on grounds that it presents false statements that will further confuse the record. As precedent for the declaration to be striken the respondent refers to WAIKIKI GALLERIA v. DFS GROUP, L.P. CV. NO. 07-00293 DAE-LEK, Filed 10/30/2007, in THE UNITED STATES DISTRICT COURT FOR THE DISTRICT OF HAWAII; where the Court GRANTS Defendants Motion to Strike and DENIES Plaintiffs Motion to Strike because the commissioners declaration is not based on sufficient facts. This action is requested under California Cope of Civil Procedure 435 and 436(a).

SUPPORTING PLAINTIFF'S MOTION TO STRIKE.

5. The declaration of the commissioner filed January 17 2008 on page 3, line 15-16 states, 6/22/06 BROWN filed a motion to Dismiss Contempt Proceedings and a Motion to Quash. A true statement.

On lines 17-18 the declaration states,

"On 9/26/06 BROWNS motions were denied in part, the Motion to Quash was sent to another judicial officer for hearing and was denied. "






The above statement is false. The respondents Motion to Quash was never heard and never denied. Under these facts, the commissioner is acting more as an adversary or advocate for petitioner, rather than as an expert who could be an impartial trier of fact in issue. The commissioner offers a conclusion to the respondents motion to quash not supported by the record. The commissioners declaration is not based on a factual basis and is therefore inadmissible.

PLAINTIFFS REQUEST FOR JUDICIAL NOTICE;

6. Christopher A. Brown, the respondent in this legal action, under the provisions of; California Evidence Code section 452.

Matters which may be judicially noticed.

Judicial notice may be taken of the following matters..........

(b) and (c), "legislative enactment's of any state of the United States"

7. Respondent requests that the court take judicial notice of

California Code of Civil Procedure §435 and §436.

CCP, §436: The court may, upon a motion made pursuant to Section 435, or at any time in its discretion, and upon terms it deems proper: (a) Strike out any irrelevant, false, or improper matter inserted in any pleading.

PRAYER

8. Respondent prays that this Motion to Strike is granted and that if it is not granted the concurrently filed Motion for Evidentiary Hearing is granted in the alternative.

Respectfully submitted,

Date: pro per respondent, Christopher A. Brown,
_


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 21, 2010)

ROFLMAO

what a dipshit
you think that actually means anything to ANYONE on here?
all it does is prove how fucking delusional you are


----------



## Fizz (Mar 21, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > sure thats what happened...
> ...



no jackass. the constitutional rights arent what i am talking about.

i am talking about you making up this entire concrete core hoax and changing your story every time somebody shows you evidence that you are completely full of shit.


----------



## frustratoman201 (Mar 25, 2010)

Why do those of us in the "know" waste time trying to convince the willingly blind public at large to see what is going on? We should provide them with proof of what we have, then back off! The onus is on them! If they truly care for their families and friends, they will look at the information. Most do not care enough. They are comfortable in their living posh lives on the sideline. 
Ask the perpetual bench warmer playing for your local football team if he cares about the game as much as the starter. Chances are, he will say NO! This is the case with these people! 
Don't waste time getting frustrated...


----------



## slackjawed (Mar 25, 2010)

frustratoman201 said:


> Why do those of us in the "know" waste time trying to convince the willingly blind public at large to see what is going on? We should provide them with proof of what we have, then back off! The onus is on them! If they truly care for their families and friends, they will look at the information. Most do not care enough. They are comfortable in their living posh lives on the sideline.
> Ask the perpetual bench warmer playing for your local football team if he cares about the game as much as the starter. Chances are, he will say NO! This is the case with these people!
> Don't waste time getting frustrated...



present your "proof".


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 25, 2010)

frustratoman201 said:


> Why do those of us in the "know" waste time trying to convince the willingly blind public at large to see what is going on? We should provide them with proof of what we have, then back off! The onus is on them! If they truly care for their families and friends, they will look at the information. Most do not care enough. They are comfortable in their living posh lives on the sideline.
> Ask the perpetual bench warmer playing for your local football team if he cares about the game as much as the starter. Chances are, he will say NO! This is the case with these people!
> Don't waste time getting frustrated...


LOL
oh gee, another moronic troofer to have "fun" with


----------



## Gamolon (Mar 26, 2010)

frustratoman201 said:


> Why do those of us in the "know" waste time trying to convince the willingly blind public at large to see what is going on? We should provide them with proof of what we have, then back off! The onus is on them! If they truly care for their families and friends, they will look at the information. Most do not care enough. They are comfortable in their living posh lives on the sideline.
> Ask the perpetual bench warmer playing for your local football team if he cares about the game as much as the starter. Chances are, he will say NO! This is the case with these people!
> Don't waste time getting frustrated...





Yeah, Christophera is "in the know".

I suppose you "know" there was a concrete core like he says and support his claims right?


----------



## Christophera (Apr 6, 2010)

The psyops is getting visible as the charade grows thin and the motives of treason in conspiracy to mislead, confuse and diffuse any effort to create secure information about the structure of the Twin Towers are exposed.

The strategy of the psyops is to keep the public seeking truth off balence until it is too late.  Hopefully I've triggered enough of a response from them to make the agents with their tactics visible.


----------



## editec (Apr 6, 2010)

I doubt that the government really needs to send agent provocateurs and/or sockpuppets into this kind of place.

So many people have absorbed the propaganda and made it their own POV, that they're willingly working for the government without pay.

Now i HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO DOUBT that in certainly very influential websites, sites and blogs where movers and shakers are likely to go, there are people on vaious payrolls that are working to make their POV dominate.

But in this place?

_Here_, there's no shortage of partisans willing to defend their POVs _sans_ pay.


----------



## Fizz (Apr 6, 2010)

Christophera said:


> The psyops is getting visible as the charade grows thin and the motives of treason in conspiracy to mislead, confuse and diffuse any effort to create secure information about the structure of the Twin Towers are exposed.
> 
> The strategy of the psyops is to keep the public seeking truth off balence until it is too late.  Hopefully I've triggered enough of a response from them to make the agents with their tactics visible.



there is no need for psyops. all anyone needs to do is take a look at how idiotic your posts are and its painfully obvious that you are completely out of your mind and your concrete core is a hoax.

you show pictures of the steel core and say its concrete!!


----------



## slackjawed (Apr 6, 2010)

Christophera said:


> The psyops is getting visible as the charade grows thin and the motives of treason in conspiracy to mislead, confuse and diffuse any effort to create secure information about the structure of the Twin Towers are exposed.
> 
> The strategy of the psyops is to keep the public seeking truth off balence until it is too late.  Hopefully I've triggered enough of a response from them to make the agents with their tactics visible.






omg I can't stop laughing!!
 This is fantastic agent chrissy, it really is!


----------



## Fizz (Apr 6, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > The psyops is getting visible as the charade grows thin and the motives of treason in conspiracy to mislead, confuse and diffuse any effort to create secure information about the structure of the Twin Towers are exposed.
> ...



havent you read the "1876" thread? agent chrissy claims he is the CHOSEN ONE!!


----------



## slackjawed (Apr 6, 2010)

Fizz said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



I guess I haven't. I will have to find it when I have more time.

The part I made bold just kills me.


----------



## Christophera (Apr 12, 2010)

The agents are very visable because they must SPAM the threads having independently verified information on the actual structures that stood exposing the conspiracy to decieve.  They have no evidence and their behavior is obvious.


----------



## slackjawed (Apr 12, 2010)

Deception
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search
"Deceit" redirects here. For the tort of deceit, see Fraud. For other uses, see Deceit (disambiguation).
"Mystification" redirects here. For the 1987 power metal album, see Mystification (album).
"Mystify" redirects here. For the 1989 rock song, see Mystify (song).
For other uses, see Deception (disambiguation).
	This article may require cleanup to meet Wikipedia's quality standards. Please improve this article if you can. (October 2009)

Deception, beguilement, deceit, bluff, mystification, and subterfuge are acts to propagate beliefs that are not true, or not the whole truth (as in half-truths or omission). Deception can involve dissimulation, propaganda, sleight of hand. It can employ distraction, camouflage or concealment. There is also self-deception.

Deception is a major relational transgression that often leads to feelings of betrayal and distrust between relational partners. Deception violates relational rules and is considered to be a negative violation of expectations. Most people expect friends, relational partners, and even strangers to be truthful most of the time. If people expected most conversations to be untruthful, talking and communicating with others would simply be unproductive and too difficult. On a given day, it is likely that most human beings will either deceive or be deceived by another person. A significant amount of deception occurs between romantic and relational partners[1].


from
Deception - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## slackjawed (Apr 12, 2010)

Proverbs 12:17 (New International Version)

 17 *A truthful witness gives honest testimony,
       but a false witness tells lies.*


----------



## Christophera (Apr 12, 2010)

The info is a littel late, but it describes your act.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BMkyu8qHvs]YouTube - Cass Sunstein - Cognitive Infiltration[/ame]


----------



## Fizz (Apr 12, 2010)

Christophera said:


> The info is a littel late, but it describes your act.
> 
> YouTube - Cass Sunstein - Cognitive Infiltration



sorry...

it just too boring for me to continue after about one minute and 16 seconds. let me know if i missed anything like the girl pulling out a tit or something.

otherwise its just the same old boring youtube crap.


----------



## Christophera (Apr 12, 2010)

You pervert. 

She's trying to provide logical perspective and overview to the psyops that you work in.


----------



## Fizz (Apr 12, 2010)

Christophera said:


> You pervert.
> 
> She's trying to provide logical perspective and overview to the psyops that you work in.



there is no psyops. there is you saying stupid shit and everyone else telling you how fucking stupid you are.


----------



## Christophera (Apr 12, 2010)

Of course you believe that citizens researching the deaths of 3,000 citizens is stupid, you are an agent seeking to protect the secret methods of mass murder.

The fact remains that not one image from 9-11 shows steel core columns in the core area and that you, with your counterparts are totally unaccountable, manipulating, deceptive internet force coordinated to conduct, protect and conceal treason.


----------



## Fizz (Apr 12, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Of course you believe that citizens researching the deaths of 3,000 citizens is stupid, you are an agent seeking to protect the secret methods of mass murder.
> 
> The fact remains that not one image from 9-11 shows steel core columns in the core area and that you, with your counterparts are totally unaccountable, manipulating, deceptive internet force coordinated to conduct, protect and conceal treason.



there is no secret method of mass murder. it was a homicide. its not a secret.

i have no counter-parts. there is no mass conspiracy to try to prove you wrong. the simple fact is that you actually ARE wrong and its obvious to everybody except you.


----------



## Christophera (Apr 12, 2010)

Okay then, *secret methods of mass homicide*.

Did you ever explain why 1,000 bodies are unaccounted for?  Or how the peoples bodies were turned into pieces that would fit into test tubes? 

These people would like to know.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 12, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Okay then, *secret methods of mass homicide*.
> 
> Did you ever explain why 1,000 bodies are unaccounted for?  Or how the peoples bodies were turned into pieces that would fit into test tubes?
> 
> These people would like to know.


they KNOW why, dipshit
take your meds and tell the orderly you need help


----------



## Fizz (Apr 12, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Okay then, *secret methods of mass homicide*.
> 
> Did you ever explain why 1,000 bodies are unaccounted for?  Or how the peoples bodies were turned into pieces that would fit into test tubes?
> 
> These people would like to know.



give me their number and i will tell them. do you really think nobody told them two really big buildings got hit by airplanes and fell down? 

its not a secret. 

the fact you repeatedly try to use the families of the 9/11 victims as some type of justification for your invisicrete hoax is really perverted.


----------



## Christophera (Apr 12, 2010)

You pretend your sick diatribe could provide comfort.  Crushing and shredding are different, but the pereptrators would not want you to acknowledge that.

The biggest mystery for knowledge people is how everthing was shredded,

http://www.plaguepuppy.net/public_html/collapse update/collapsed to dust.mpg

but the perpetrators would not want you to acknowledge that.

You suggest that I people should accept murder without referring to the grief it causes or that referring to the grief is wrong.  The perps would like that.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 12, 2010)

Christophera said:


> You pretend your sick diatribe could provide comfort.  Crushing and shredding are different, but the pereptrators would not want you to acknowledge that.
> 
> The biggest mystery for knowledge people is how everthing was shredded,
> 
> ...


the perpetrators already acknowledged what they did, dipshit


----------



## slackjawed (Apr 13, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> Proverbs 12:17 (New International Version)
> 
> 17 *A truthful witness gives honest testimony,
> but a false witness tells lies.*



Important enough to repeat;

*A truthful witness gives honest testimony,
       but a false witness tells lies.*


----------



## Christophera (Apr 24, 2010)

Or people who are not even witnesses tell lies.

I'm a witness to the construction and the destruction of 2 tubular concrete cores.

WTC 2






WTC 1 east concrete core wall toppling into the empty core.






The psyops agents are atempting to confuse well established facts with constant misrepresentation and pretense of failure to recognize the differences in images they've been looking at for months.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ceives-nation-about-twin-towers-core-360.html


----------



## Fizz (Apr 24, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Or people who are not even witnesses tell lies.
> 
> I'm a witness to the construction and the destruction of 2 tubular concrete cores.
> 
> ...



you were in new york on septembet 11th?

just another lie by a compulsive liar.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 24, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Or people who are not even witnesses tell lies.
> 
> I'm a witness to the construction and the destruction of 2 tubular concrete cores.
> 
> ...


more lies by a Pathological liar


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 24, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Or people who are not even witnesses tell lies.
> 
> I'm a witness to the construction and the destruction of 2 tubular concrete cores.
> 
> ***** waste of everyone's time deleted ******



Wow, you were in New York during the late sixties and on 9/11? What an amazing co-incidence!! You must be the only one to witness the birth AND death of the towers.

How does that feel, Chrissy?


----------



## Christophera (Apr 24, 2010)

After watching a great deal of video and observing many stills of an event widely known, although much misrepresented, I am a witness and my testimony agrees with that of the engineer of record 2 days after 9-11.


----------



## Fizz (Apr 24, 2010)

Christophera said:


> After watching a great deal of video and observing many stills of an event widely known, although much misrepresented, I am a witness and my testimony agrees with that of the engineer of record 2 days after 9-11.



so you lied. you arent a witness. you just looked at pictures.

got it.

thanks.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 24, 2010)

Christophera said:


> After watching a great deal of video and observing many stills of an event widely known, although much misrepresented, I am a witness and my testimony agrees with that of the engineer of record 2 days after 9-11.



I've seen numerous pictures of Abraham Lincoln. By your qualification, that makes me a witness to the Gettysburg Address.


----------



## Liability (Apr 24, 2010)

Christophera said:


> After watching a great deal of video and observing many stills of an event widely known, although much misrepresented, I am a witness and my testimony agrees with that of the engineer of record 2 days after 9-11.



You mean where something was erroneously attributed to him that he never said?

You "agree" with a reporter's error?



Well golly gee. Good For You, CriscoFEARa, you imbecile.


----------



## Liability (Apr 24, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > After watching a great deal of video and observing many stills of an event widely known, although much misrepresented, I am a witness and my testimony agrees with that of the engineer of record 2 days after 9-11.
> ...



No.  That MAKES you Abraham Lincoln!

It's a pleasure to have you here, Mr. President.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 24, 2010)

Christophera said:


> After watching a great deal of video and observing many stills of an event widely known, although much misrepresented, I am a witness and my testimony agrees with that of the engineer of record 2 days after 9-11.


are you fucking serious?
watching youtube videos doesn't make you a witness, dipshit

and stop lying about what Mr Robertson said


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 24, 2010)

I see Rat In the Hat is the latest  DOD agent that has penetrated this site along with agents fizz,ditzcon, slackass,and Liar ability.


----------



## Liability (Apr 24, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> I see Rat In the Hat is the latest  DOD agent that has penetrated this site along with agents fizz,ditzcon, slackass,and Liar ability.



DoD?  Do you mean to suggest that I work for the Department of Defense, rimjob?

How silly.

You work for the DoD.  That's the Department of Disinformation.

I work for myself.

I dabble in exposing the fraudulent nasty shit asshole pussy cowards like you spew.

9/11 rimjob sucks shit.  But then, he's a troofer.  All fucking troofers are lowlife shit-suckers.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 24, 2010)

Liability said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > I see Rat In the Hat is the latest  DOD agent that has penetrated this site along with agents fizz,ditzcon, slackass,and Liar ability.
> ...


rimjob sure earns his name


----------



## Fizz (Apr 24, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> I see Rat In the Hat is the latest  DOD agent that has penetrated this site along with agents fizz,ditzcon, slackass,and Liar ability.




everybody that doesnt agree the government hijacked planes, flew them into buildings, flew drones into buildings and slaughtered 3000 people must be a government agent.

fucking whacky people in world. but i guess this is what happens when you give people that cut lawns for a living internet access.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 24, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> I see Rat In the Hat is the latest  DOD agent that has penetrated this site along with agents fizz,ditzcon, slackass,and Liar ability.



OK, you win. Yes, I am a DOD agent. I am the head of a hand-picked team that works closely with a special flying squad from MI6. We are currently working at Area 51, building 110 story concrete cores, which we crash mothballed Senegalese Air Force planes into to see how well they disintigrate.

Two more years of this, and I am up for promotion to the re-bar procurement & protection division.

During the Nevada monsoon season, when the planes can't fly, we fan out to homes in the desert southwest, checking to see if anyone is tearing the tags off of their mattresses.


----------



## Christophera (Apr 24, 2010)

divot said:
			
		

> are you fucking serious?
> watching youtube videos doesn't make you a witness, dipshit
> 
> and stop lying about what Mr Robertson said



It was a 2 hour video on PBS.

Stop pretending you actually believe people will accept that Newsweek could not get the fundamental structure design correct.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 24, 2010)

Christophera said:


> divot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop pretending that you don't know that Mr. Robertson never said that, and the reporter came up with the core statement.

But then again, Krypton may have different reporting standards than Earth does.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 24, 2010)

Christophera said:


> divot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, the PBS documentary that doesnt exist


----------



## Christophera (Apr 25, 2010)

Stop pretending its credible to suggest the reporter made up the structural information.

Normally a phone interview is recorded and some statements are consolidated so cannot carry quotes.  All it proves is that the reporter has the integrity to not quote anything but specific statements.

The reporters info from Robertson is fully corroborated anyway.

The east wall of the WTC 1 concrete core.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 25, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Stop pretending its credible to suggest the reporter made up the structural information.
> 
> Normally a phone interview is recorded and some statements are consolidated so cannot carry quotes.  All it proves is that the reporter has the integrity to not quote anything but specific statements.
> 
> ...


more lies


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 25, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Stop pretending its credible to suggest the reporter made up the structural information.
> 
> Normally a phone interview is recorded and some statements are consolidated so cannot carry quotes.  All it proves is that the reporter has the integrity to not quote anything but specific statements.
> 
> ...



Stop pretending that Robertson said anything about the core. The reporter would have quoted him if he had.

"some statements are consolidated" Never heard of this before. Is it how it's done on Krypton?


----------



## Christophera (Apr 25, 2010)

The reporter would have quoted him if they had used Robertsons words EXACTLY as he said them.  The reporter consolidated his words to make a shorter more comprehensive story,

The perps like you pretending to be a moron.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 25, 2010)

Christophera said:


> The reporter would have quoted him if they had used Robertsons words EXACTLY as he said them.  The reporter consolidated his words to make a shorter more comprehensive story,
> 
> The perps like you pretending to be a moron.


yeah, and you dont pretend to be a moron, cause you ARE one


----------



## Christophera (Apr 25, 2010)

I am showing evidence, not pretending I already shown it as you do.

See?  The east concrete core wall of WTC 1.






Then a globally published encyclopedia identifies a concrete core.






See?  That is called independetly verified evidence.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 25, 2010)

Christophera said:


> I am showing evidence, not pretending I already shown it as you do.
> 
> See?  The east concrete core wall of WTC 1.
> 
> ...


no, that is called total BULLSHIT


----------



## Fizz (Apr 25, 2010)

Christophera said:


> divot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they did get it correct after your article was pulled because it was WRONG and thats why you need to connect to a web archive.

"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
High Time - Newsweek.com


----------



## Fizz (Apr 25, 2010)

Christophera said:


> See?  That is called independetly verified evidence.



then so is this....






























































[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB6xdCS9NJU]YouTube - 9/11: Why They Fell pt 2[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqDTEZIdg7g&feature=PlayList&p=A6382FD1025BACE9&index=62]YouTube - WTC 1&2 UNIQUE DESIGN.[/ame]


"For a combination of historical, cultural and economic reasons, tall, concrete-core buildings dedicated to office use are unusual in New York, where builders prefer the wallboard-enclosed cores with steel frames that Mr. Robertson pioneered in the trade center."
*New York Times*here


"Engineers are still debating whether the Twin Towers' unique structure should be credited for surviving the initial crashes, or blamed for collapsing in the subsequent fires, or both. But the point is that it was unique, utilizing closely spaced columns connected to a steel core by relatively lightweight floor trusses. "
*Newsweek*. Newsweek.com


"Each of the towers, more than 200 ft. wide on each side, contained a central steel core surrounded by open office space. Eighteen-inch steel tubes ran vertically along the outside, providing much of the support for the building"
*Time Magazine.*TIME.com


"The twin towers were the first supertall buildings designed without any masonry. Worried that the intense air pressure created by the building's high speed elevators might buckle conventional shafts, engineers designed a solution using a drywall system fixed to the reinforced steel core. "
*engineering.com*ENGINEERING.com 


"Like many high-rises built in the 1960s, the Twin Towers were constructed with their weight distributed between a hollow steel core (containing services like elevators) and steel columns around the perimeter, maximizing open floor space. Many believe the older high-rise design, in which steel columns are often encased in concrete, is more fire resistant.

A lot of people have told me, You should have used more concrete in the structure, said Robertson. However, his chart plotting the strength of steel vs. concrete at various temperatures showed that at the incendiary levels that raged in the towers, the two materials become similarly weak."
*Berkeley* 04.17.2002 - World Trade Center remembered 


"Yamasaki has switched from concrete, his favorite medium, to steel because of the sheer height of the towers, and instead of having the weight of the structure carried by the frame and the elevator core, the great steel columns of the exterior walls will support it."
*Time Magazine* article from 1964!! Art: Onward & Upward - TIME















you are officially DEBUNKED for about the millionth time.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 25, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > divot said:
> ...


hey, thats still on the newsweek site
think maybe they still hold to that one?


----------



## Fizz (Apr 25, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> hey, thats still on the newsweek site
> think maybe they still hold to that one?



i dont think the deadbeat's article even made it into print. its' dated september 13th but i think the publication dates would be sept 10th and sept 17th.

i might actually need to go to a library and look for it in a back issue.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 25, 2010)

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > hey, thats still on the newsweek site
> ...


why not just email Newsweek and ask them
they must have a contact page for inquiries


----------



## Liability (Apr 25, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > I see Rat In the Hat is the latest  DOD agent that has penetrated this site along with agents fizz,ditzcon, slackass,and Liar ability.
> ...



In a more fair and rational world, your ground-breaking work on "Invisicrete" alone would have won you a Nobel Prize.


----------



## Liability (Apr 25, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > divot said:
> ...



Which raises the question: how the fuck did CriscoFEARa's cousin, Kal-el, in his role of mild mannered reporter for a great Metropolitan newspaper, EVER land that gig as a "reporter?"


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 25, 2010)

Liability said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



I think he filed a "misprision of treason" lawsuit against Perry White & Lois Lane.


----------



## Christophera (May 1, 2010)

I made a pertinent point about the psyops here,

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2263947-post1655.html

This thread,

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-of-treason-filed-in-district-court-111.html


----------



## DiveCon (May 1, 2010)

Christophera said:


> I made a pertinent point about the psyops here,
> 
> 
> 
> This thread,


you have no proof of ANYTHING, dipshit


----------



## Christophera (May 1, 2010)

Lots of proof.  The infiltrating perps naturally would not want you to recognize it however.  Just like you are doing.  Geeeeee, maybe you are an agent, dumb perps.


----------



## DiveCon (May 1, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Lots of proof.  The infiltrating perps naturally would not want you to recognize it however.  Just like you are doing.  Geeeeee, maybe you are an agent, dumb perps.


your moronic delusions do not equal proof, dipshit


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 1, 2010)

Christophera said:


>



Just curious, is the load on the cart your secret additive for Invisicrete? It would be the only reason I could think of that you would post a photo of your personal vehicle.


----------



## Christophera (May 10, 2010)

This is a good example of a psyops using a fake social group.  Efforts to turn white into black by false agreement.  In this case attempting to use emotional reasoning.

However, their positions exposed as liars with the failures to recognize the violations of law, shows clearly they are working together to disinform and conceal felony and treason.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290818-post5873.html

Here are some posts showing the false social group attempting to pretend they have evidence or something that supports their contentions opposing the concrete core, when in reality they have nothing.

D
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068183-post334.html

D-agent
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104806-post4606.html

F+D liars exposed
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2104963-post4610.html


F+obvious image
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2117758-post842.html

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1966323-post158.html

F
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1992513-post3708.html

F+
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2068719-post4238.html

F+photo lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2093387-post4486.html

F+photo lie 2
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2094648-post4499.html

F+photoshop lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2097563-post650.html

F+plans lie
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290147-post1829.html

F+plan lie confirm
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2290723-post1832.html


----------



## DiveCon (May 10, 2010)

Christophera said:


> This is a good example of a psyops using a fake social group.  Efforts to turn white into black by false agreement.  In this case attempting to use emotional reasoning.
> 
> However, their positions exposed as liars with the failures to recognize the violations of law, shows clearly they are working together to disinform and conceal felony and treason.
> 
> ...


you are a fucking delusional dipshit


----------



## Fizz (May 10, 2010)

paranoid schizophrenic.

take your medicine.


----------



## slackjawed (May 10, 2010)

agent chri$4y posts links that prove his status as an agent of propaganda!

What a dumbass tool!

There are two threads on this board, this one and the "misprision of treason" thread, that are clear proof of my previous statement. 

Agent chri$$y will go down in history as an agent of treason for profit, a mercenary of propaganda as it were........certainly not a good one, or an effective one, but a scumbag propaganda agent nonetheless.


----------



## Christophera (May 11, 2010)

Since the opposite of what agents say is close to the truth, I would have to consider that a dynamic compliment.

Oh, thanks for admitting your defeat too.


----------



## DiveCon (May 11, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Since the opposite of what agents say is close to the truth, I would have to consider that a dynamic compliment.
> 
> Oh, thanks for admitting your defeat too.


you are the agent in that case
dipshit
and you are a moronic dipshit at that


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 11, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Since what the agents say is the truth, I would have to consider myself a dynamic dumbass.



There you go Chri$$y, I consolidated that up a bit for you. After all, it describes you to a "T".


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 14, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Niether of you have any evidence of anything and Terral cannot come up with a logical answer to a very reasonable question and cannot claim I should be looking at what he calls evidence UNTIL he comes up with a reasonable answer.
> 
> *QUESTION FOR TERRAL:
> 
> ...



this whole post is garbage

Null post


----------



## Christophera (May 28, 2010)

Here we see agent gumjob using exactly the same language as some of the other agents.  I've been thinking that I see a number of posts by one agent all at once.  Then a number of posts by another for all at once, as if they are trying to be efficient with mutiple logins.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2351733-post2194.html

The internet is a massive psyops in many ways, not just 9-11.


----------



## Fizz (May 28, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Here we see agent gumjob using exactly the same language as some of the other agents.  I've been thinking that I see a number of posts by one agent all at once.  Then a number of posts by another for all at once, as if they are trying to be efficient with mutiple logins.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2351733-post2194.html
> 
> The internet is a massive psyops in many ways, not just 9-11.



thats some of the dumbest shit i ever heard.

there is no psyops. you say really stupid shit then everyone tells you how fucking stupid you are.


----------



## DiveCon (May 28, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Here we see agent gumjob using exactly the same language as some of the other agents.  I've been thinking that I see a number of posts by one agent all at once.  Then a number of posts by another for all at once, as if they are trying to be efficient with mutiple logins.
> ...


ditto


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 28, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Here we see agent gumjob using exactly the same language as some of the other agents.  I've been thinking that I see a number of posts by one agent all at once.  Then a number of posts by another for all at once, as if they are trying to be efficient with mutiple logins.
> ...



It makes perfect sense. Chri$$y sees lots of things where none exist.

He sees concrete where none exists.

He sees rebar where none exist.

He sees things in a documentary that does not exist.

He sees arrest records of mental patients from the 1860's that do not exist.

The only thing he did see that did exist was the clerk of the court taking all the money out of pockets in open court.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 28, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Here we see agent gumjob using exactly the same language as some of the other agents.  I've been thinking that I see a number of posts by one agent all at once.  Then a number of posts by another for all at once, as if they are trying to be efficient with mutiple logins.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2351733-post2194.html
> 
> The internet is a massive psyops in many ways, not just 9-11.



"by another for all at once"
"mutiple"

Chri$$y, you really should have that translator program fixed. It might possibly help if your posts made some sense.


----------



## Christophera (May 30, 2010)

Here is a prime example of a psyops on an interent forum.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...tic-collapse-scenario-without-explosives.html

A false social group has assembled to create a fake discussion about a structure that never existed to make it appear as if it did.  The premise is that if a "truth seeker" believes in the steel core columns and critics discuss them as being apparently credible, then people will abandone independently verified evidence in favor of social consistency and approval.


----------



## Fizz (May 30, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Here is a prime example of a psyops on an interent forum.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...tic-collapse-scenario-without-explosives.html
> 
> A false social group has assembled to create a fake discussion about a structure that never existed to make it appear as if it did.  The premise is that if a "truth seeker" believes in the steel core columns and critics discuss them as being apparently credible, then people will abandone independently verified evidence in favor of social consistency and approval.


----------



## Christophera (Jun 2, 2010)

Here is a classic example of a coordinated effort to use a false social group to ateempt to establisfacts without evidnece.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2367982-post2272.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2367997-post2273.html

On this page.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-of-treason-filed-in-district-court-152.html


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 2, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Here is a classic example of a coordinated effort to use a false social group to ateempt to establisfacts without evidnece.


it's not a false social group, dipshit.
it's a very REAL social group that thinks you are a fucking moronic idiot


----------



## Fizz (Jun 2, 2010)

Christophera said:


> ==delusional bullshit removed===



find any pictures of a concrete core yet? 

there is no "false social group" or a coordinated effort of anything.

there is you saying really stupid shit and everyone else telling you how fucking stupid you are.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 2, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > ==delusional bullshit removed===
> ...


clearly that delusional moron thinks we are all the same person
LOL
just more proof of how totally delusional he is


----------



## Fizz (Jun 2, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



Four out of five dentists recommend sugarless gum for their patients who chew gum.

therefore all four must be the same person and guiliani is hiding the secret gum formula while FEMA protects it.


----------



## Christophera (Jun 3, 2010)

A classic psyops "confuser" post in collusion with agents failing to disinform.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2371805-post2304.html

ON EDIT:

And they continue with the BS.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2371893-post2308.html

on this page,

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-of-treason-filed-in-district-court-154.html


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 3, 2010)

Christophera said:


> <delusional BULLSHIT removed>


seriously, seek out professional help before you become a danger to yourself or others


----------



## Christophera (Jun 4, 2010)

Here is a classic example of the agents depending on their false society to day into night, white into black.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2375290-post2323.html


----------



## Fizz (Jun 4, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Here is a classic example of the agents depending on their false society to day into night, white into black.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2375290-post2323.html



that's just fucking retarded!!


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 4, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a classic example of the agents depending on their false society to day into night, white into black.
> ...


it fits the poster


----------



## Christophera (Jun 10, 2010)

The agents of the psyops must do whatever must be done to obscure and acclude the truth, particularly when their tactics are constantly exposed.

Here is an entire page of off topic thread hijacking by agents of the post 9-11 psyops.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-of-treason-filed-in-district-court-161.html

What is curious is one of the items they attempt to use in ad hominum that I've placed on the web actually has a logical reason why women were denied the vote in America until 1919 and how secret societies make garbage news to dominate media rather than reporting reality.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 10, 2010)

Christophera said:


> <delusional bullshit removed>


dipshits with paranoid delusions always post delusional bullshit


----------



## Christophera (Jun 10, 2010)

Is that why you cannot post an image from 9-11 of this core structure which is the towers structure misrepresented by FEMA?


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 10, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Is that why you cannot post an image from 9-11 of this core structure which is the towers structure misrepresented by FEMA?


you've had dozens posted to you before
you are just too fucking delusional to get it


----------



## Fizz (Jun 10, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Is that why you cannot post an image from 9-11 of this core structure which is the towers structure misrepresented by FEMA?


same delusional bullshit over and over.....


----------



## Christophera (Jun 19, 2010)

An interesting post was made by another truth seeker relating to the suspcious absence of posters that are obviously working the same agenda as those trying to disinfo the concrete core facts.  I responded with an analysis of that aspect of the post 9-11 disinformation program that is visible on this and other message boards.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2426263-post6693.html

The infiltration of the AMericans attempting to organize for change went over the board in sense.

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-bloggers/2429159/posts


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 19, 2010)

Christophera said:


> An interesting post was made by another truth seeker relating to the suspcious absence of posters that are obviously working the same agenda as those trying to disinfo the concrete core facts.  I responded with an analysis of that aspect of the post 9-11 disinformation program that is visible on this and other message boards.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2426263-post6693.html
> 
> ...


ah, you and rimjob agree, what a shock, that fucking moron agrees with EVERY fucking moronic 9/11 theory, even when they conflict
you are even MORE moronic for thinking that helps you stupid fucking cause
he is seen as as big a fucking moron as YOU are


----------



## Fizz (Jun 19, 2010)

Christophera said:


> An interesting post was made by another truth seeker relating to the suspcious absence of posters that are obviously working the same agenda as those trying to disinfo the concrete core facts.  I responded with an analysis of that aspect of the post 9-11 disinformation program that is visible on this and other message boards.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2426263-post6693.html
> 
> ...



hillary clinton is really an alien. any attempt to prove this to be untrue or disagree means you are a super-secret government agent sent here to infiltrate all forms of communication to keep the truth from being exposed.

doesnt that logic sound a bit ridiculous to you? probably not because you are a MORON. it can't be that she really isnt an alien.


----------



## Toro (Jun 19, 2010)

Is this thread _still_ going on?


----------



## Toro (Jun 19, 2010)

christophera said:


> an interesting post was made by another truth seeker relating to the suspcious absence of posters that are obviously working the same agenda as those trying to disinfo the concrete core facts.  I responded with an analysis of that aspect of the post 9-11 disinformation program that is visible on this and other message boards.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2426263-post6693.html
> 
> ...



rofl!


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 19, 2010)

Toro said:


> Is this thread _still_ going on?


yup


----------



## Christophera (Jun 20, 2010)

In a psyops any activity that interferes with the targeted groups ability to cognit what is being said, while they assume both sides have equal credibility to start with, has a desired effect psychologically.

Agent pretends to be confused.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2429018-post6708.html


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 20, 2010)

Christophera said:


> In a psyops any activity that interferes with the targeted groups ability to cognit what is being said, while they assume both sides have equal credibility to start with, has a desired effect psychologically.
> 
> Agent pretends to be confused.


YOU have ZERO credibility
you fucking moron


----------



## Fizz (Jun 20, 2010)

Christophera said:


> In a psyops any activity that interferes with the targeted groups ability to cognit what is being said, while they assume both sides have equal credibility to start with, has a desired effect psychologically.
> 
> Agent pretends to be confused.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2429018-post6708.html



tell us all again the same story you wrote to hillary clinton about how you are the chosen one and you are to lead all the world out of hypnosis.

thats one of my favorite bedtime stories.

did you figure out how to fit all the elevators into your fake concrete core yet?


----------



## Christophera (Jun 30, 2010)

All of the effort the agents are putting into trying to disinfo the concrete core show how important the concrete core is to coverup.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2461969-post6916.html


----------



## Fizz (Jun 30, 2010)

there are no agents and there is no psyops. 

there is you saying really stupid shit and everyone else telling you how fucking stupid you are.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 30, 2010)

Fizz said:


> there are no agents and there is no psyops.
> 
> there is you saying really stupid shit and everyone else telling you how fucking stupid you are.


exactly
dipshit seems to think that because sane people dont agree with his delusional bullshit, that we MUST all be disinfo agents
that alone is proof enough that he is totally delusional


----------



## Christophera (Jun 30, 2010)

gumjob busted posting altered video in efforts to create confusion.

gum posts reversed video
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2463043-post2776.html

I bust him doing it
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2463518-post2777.html


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 30, 2010)

Christophera said:


> gumjob busted posting altered video in efforts to create confusion.


LIAR
you havent busted ANYONE
you are the biggest liar the world has ever seen


----------



## Fizz (Jun 30, 2010)

Christophera said:


> gumjob busted posting altered video in efforts to create confusion.
> 
> gum posts reversed video
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2463043-post2776.html
> ...



you are a delusional moron!!!


----------



## Gamolon (Jun 30, 2010)

Christophera said:


> gumjob busted posting altered video in efforts to create confusion.
> 
> gum posts reversed video
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2463043-post2776.html
> ...



Wait!!!

What was that again you dickhead? I altered a video???? You can kiss my ass!!!!



Seems you fucked up yet again and even admitted it in the following quote from another thread. 


Christophera said:


> Okay, my quick effort to compensate for the deficiency of your post is not correct.  At least you've finally explained now, what you should have in the beginning.



What a damn deceitful little weasel you are Chris. You make me sick. Instead of using your brain to figure out what I posted, you instead make false accusations about me editing a video. You're nothing but a lying scumbag.

You're losing credibility every time you post because you just keep screwing up. 

What a friggin' loser!


----------



## Christophera (Jul 1, 2010)

Just said you are posting altered video because you don't explain what you post beyond your intended misrepresentation to provide corroborative context from the information.  Not that you made it.  I've seen others of various type.  You are a known fraud.







A desparate attempt to put the WTC 1 exterior outside the WTC 2 was botched by your team when the exterior footbridge windeo frames bleeding through the perimeter walls of the Tower are pretty obvious.

Your lies, misrepresentations, deceptions and fraud are all that you can manage so if I assume the entire prsentation is a fraud, instead of just one part, you'll understand.

You know the steel core is all a lie to begin with.  Half assed commitment to it as a charade.

You need direct evidence and you've never posted it.  It doesn't exist.  The steel core columns did not exist.

The thing in this drawing from FEMA you support as being the core,






never existed.

It was concrete.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 1, 2010)

Christophera said:


> <lies and bullshit removed>


when are you going to have yourself committed for psychiatric evaluation?


----------



## Christophera (Jul 1, 2010)

Is that a confession of treason?

You have ignored violations of law that deprive the public of building plans that could protect this boys life, as his father would have wanted.






9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382

_MISPRISION OF FELONY: U.S. CODE, TITLE 18, PART 1, CHAPTER 1, SECTION 4:

&#8216;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States, conceals and does not as soon as possible make known the same to some Judge or other person in civil or military authority under the United States, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than three years, or both&#8217;.

Section 4 states &#8220;Whoever, having knowledge of the actual commission of a felony cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221; such language is clear in that a citizen is allowed and required under law to disclose if such disclosure is &#8220;cognizable by a court of the United States&#8221;

TITLE 18, PART I , CHAPTER 115, §2382 U.S. Code as of: 01/19/04
Section 2382. Misprision of treason

Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States and having knowledge of the commission of any treason against them, conceals and does not, as soon as may be, disclose and make known the same to the President or to some judge of the United States, or to the governor or to some judge or justice of a particular State, is guilty of misprision of treason and shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than seven years, or both._


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 1, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Is that a confession of treason?


only yours


----------



## Gamolon (Jul 1, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Just said you are posting altered video because you don't explain what you post beyond your intended misrepresentation to provide corroborative context from the information.



So because you're too stupid to figure out what the photo shows, you have the right to accuse me of altering the video??? With no proof???

You're a lunatic.


----------



## Fizz (Jul 1, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Just said you are posting altered video because you don't explain what you post beyond your intended misrepresentation to provide corroborative context from the information.  Not that you made it.  I've seen others of various type.  You are a known fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that picture isnt altered, you fucking moron!!! you simply blew it up to fucking much and it is now pixelated.

you really dont have any fucking idea what you are looking at EVER!!!


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 1, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Just said you are posting altered video because you don't explain what you post beyond your intended misrepresentation to provide corroborative context from the information.  Not that you made it.  I've seen others of various type.  You are a known fraud.
> ...


he's a total idiot
has no clue what he is looking at


----------



## Christophera (Jul 2, 2010)

The agents attempt to complete a ruse using video manipulation planned early in the post 9-11 psyops.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2467442-post6935.html

I expose the mechanism of the deceptions.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2468280-post6938.html

Re explained with the initial explanation brokendown.

On this page.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ceives-nation-about-twin-towers-core-463.html


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 2, 2010)

Christophera said:


> <paranoid delusional bullshit removed>l


you are a fucking moron


----------



## Fizz (Jul 2, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > <paranoid delusional bullshit removed>l
> ...



even the morons of the world are trying to distance themselves from chrissypoo...

how's that whole "i'm the chosen one" delusion working out for you so far?


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 2, 2010)

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


this is true


----------



## Christophera (Jul 5, 2010)

Here is a classic psyops tactic where "white becomes black" as evidence obvious in its nature is intentionally misrepresented by a group of agents.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2476643-post7012.html

The page.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-468.html#post2478056


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 5, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Here is a classic psyops tactic where "white becomes black" as evidence obvious in its nature is intentionally misrepresented by a group of agents.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2476643-post7012.html


your paranoid delusions do not equal evidence


----------



## elvis (Jul 5, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a classic psyops tactic where "white becomes black" as evidence obvious in its nature is intentionally misrepresented by a group of agents.
> ...



Kate Winslet's calling me.  It's time for bed.


----------



## Christophera (Jul 5, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a classic psyops tactic where "white becomes black" as evidence obvious in its nature is intentionally misrepresented by a group of agents.
> ...



We have images showing obviously different objects and agents insist they are the same.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2476643-post7012.html

The psyops works with the unaccountability of the internet and false social groups to obscure reality, but you know that, agent.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 5, 2010)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


no, you post photos of obviously the SAME thing and you call them different

i left that link in so ANYONE could look and see for themselves just how fucking INSANE you are


----------



## Christophera (Jul 7, 2010)

Agents pretending they have done something they have not after trying to say 2 objects obviously different are the same.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2484417-post2891.html


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 7, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Agents pretending they have done something they have not after trying to say 2 objects obviously different are the same.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2484417-post2891.html


dipshit, those ARE the same thing
and there are NO agents here


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 7, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Agents pretending they have done something they have not after trying to say 2 objects obviously different are the same.
> ...



Sure there is;

*Super Agent Chris Brown; 
Division of Pain, Suffering, Loss and Heartbreak of the 911 Victim's Families; 
Special Blood Money Flying Squad.*


----------



## Christophera (Jul 11, 2010)

Agents exposed.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2496871-post2953.html


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 11, 2010)

Christophera said:


> <delusional dipshit>http://www.usmessageboard.com/2496871-post2953.html


delusional dipshit exposed


----------



## Fizz (Jul 11, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Agents exposed.


----------



## nraforlife (Jul 12, 2010)

Christophera said:


> .............*QUESTION FOR TERRAL:
> 
> Why did the perpetrators create a backwards impact/ fall sequence*
> 
> ....................



perhaps for no reason beyond creating a false 'bunny trail' to keep the yokels confused.


----------



## Christophera (Jul 12, 2010)

nraforlife said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > .............*QUESTION FOR TERRAL:
> ...



It is illogical that such a risk would be made for such an uncertainty.

In 2003 I remember agents at septembereleventh.org working to dismiss the backwards sequence .  .  . and the concrete core.  That was before I'd figured out that the direction the tops of the towers fall tell a story that explains the radical turn in the approach of flight 175.  The hijacker showed up and saw his target burning and had to re position his plane in a hurry.

Clearly, the operation was compromised severely by a muslim flying a plane that had his own ideas.   He was supposed to hit WTC 2 on the west side and flight 175 was supposed to hit WTC 1 on the south.  That is why WTC 1 had its top fall to the south.


----------



## Fizz (Jul 12, 2010)

^
thats just fucking retarded!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 12, 2010)

Fizz said:


> ^
> thats just fucking retarded!!



Retarded is putting it mildly. Chri$$y is obviously a lobotomy patient. Only someone with half of their brain chopped out could fixate on a theory so far beyond the pale that NO ONE believes him.

Let's face it, if someone put a gun to his head, Chri$$y would be unable to name a single person who believes in his Invisicrete (accept no substitutes) core theory. He would be forced to die, knowing in his heart that he died truly alone.

I don't care how many photos of the families of the victims he posts. When his time comes, and it will, he will have to face the victims, with the full knowledge of how he used and abused their families. Karma is a hideous bitch, and will cause you endless pain and suffering for your transgressions. 

Die alone, Chri$$y, die alone. You and only you will pay for your delusions and fairy tales. Good luck on the other side, facing the victims you used in your attempts to collect blood money.

Pleasant dreams!


----------



## nraforlife (Jul 13, 2010)

Christophera said:


> ................
> It is illogical ........................



Sure thing Mr. Spock.


----------



## Christophera (Jul 22, 2010)

Agents are reduced to juvenile denials here, 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ceives-nation-about-twin-towers-core-484.html

because their strategy has been exposed.  Accordingly they've created a counter thread where a false social group attempts to provide with what is misrepresented as logic.  Exposed by the fact that no evdence is used.  All social agreement on text statements to reinforce the viewers thinking that "this group must have a point if they agree..

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/103458-high-school-physics-solve-9-11-a.html


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 22, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Agents are reduced to juvenile denials here,
> 
> 
> 
> because their strategy has been exposed.  Accordingly they've created a counter thread where a false social group attempts to provide with what is misrepresented as logic.  Exposed by the fact that no evdence is used.  All social agreement on text statements to reinforce the viewers thinking that "this group must have a point if they agree..


you never use "evidence"
just your own twisted paranoid delusions
you post photos showing steel core columns and ONLY steel core columns and then claim they are not steel core columns


----------



## Christophera (Aug 8, 2010)

Here is a good example of the false social group asserting its presence supporting agents in the psyop.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-494.html#post2590711


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 8, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Here is a good example of the false social group


wrong again you fucking moron, it is a very REAL social group, one made up of SANE people telling you that YOU are fucking INSANE


----------



## Christophera (Aug 11, 2010)

The false social group trying to make day into night again.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2603580-post7438.html


----------



## jillian (Aug 11, 2010)

nutters nutters everywhere and not a brain cell to think with.


----------



## Christophera (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks jillian. your "groupthink" participation is perfect, for whatever reason.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 11, 2010)

Christophera said:


> The false social group trying to make day into night again.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2603580-post7438.html


just more paranoid delusions


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 11, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Here is a good example of the false social group asserting its presence supporting agents in the psyop.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-494.html#post2590711



so very true.So many agents have penetrated this site its unreal.They talk as though they never even had a third grade education class on science the way they blindly defend the NIST report which changed its story so many times when the laws of physics proved them wrong and still do. its like these agents here were asleep in third grade physics classes.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 11, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Thanks jillian. your "groupthink" participation is perfect, for whatever reason.



thats the normal voice of a deniar covering their ears and closing their eyes to the evidence and facts.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 11, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks jillian. your "groupthink" participation is perfect, for whatever reason.
> ...


the only one "denying" anything here are you fucking moronic troofers
you deny reason and logic


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 11, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > ^
> ...



what a total freaking hypocrite.you OFFICIAL CONSPIRACY THEORY APOLOGISTS are the ones that will have to face the victems familys and how you abused their familys.You OCTA  disinformation agent trolls are the ones with full knowledge of what really happened and are the ones spreading fairy tales.you all know it,I know it.Not all the OCTA'S here fall in that catagory of course,many are just in denial.YOU however do.You know it,i know it.

You fools are the ones collecting blood money. I cant believe you could be such a moron to know what karma is yet you participate in this coverup.If you know what karma is then you should know that you OCTA'S are the ones that are bringing evil karma down on yourself and will suffer endless pains for your participation in this coverup in future years. I have to laugh about it because I cant believe you can possibly be that ignorant when you know the negative karma you are beinging down on yourself just for a paycheck and what a freaking hypocrite you are.

In the end,YOU will be horrified by what you have done participating in this coverup.Your such an idiot you dont even know that most the 9/11 familys think it was an inside job as well because its so obvious it is the way they lied to them and wont give them any answers that they keep asking.You OCTA'S are the ones who are bringing down major suffering on yourselves.In the end you will be horrified by what you have done to those familys.You brought this up because you want to deny thats exactly what your doing to yourself right now bringing suffering down on yourself.If that makes your conscience feel better,than congrats,but you WILL pay for your participation in this coverup in future years with long suffering with YOUR karma you are creating right now.


----------



## elvis (Aug 11, 2010)

9/11 rimjob strikes again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 11, 2010)

elvis said:


> 9/11 rimjob strikes again.



yeah I did strike my rimjob on my car the other day.You must be psychic!!!!!!!


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 11, 2010)

elvis said:


> 9/11 rimjob strikes again.


he's jealous chris has more red stars than he does


----------



## elvis (Aug 11, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 rimjob strikes again.
> ...



star envy?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 11, 2010)

elvis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...


must be


----------



## Christophera (Aug 17, 2010)

Agent gumjob defeated by its own subterfuge in  the psyop.  Americans, your Constitution depends on you ability to use common sense, reason and evidence effectively.

The post.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2626005-post7496.html

The thread.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-500.html#post2626005

The next thing that will happen is the false social group conducting the upper level of the social psyops here will confirm that they also see the feature gumjob describes.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Agent gumjob defeated by its own subterfuge in  the psyop.  Americans, your Constitution depends on you ability to use common sense, reason and evidence effectively.
> 
> The post.
> 
> ...


sane people WOULD see what he describes
that clearly leaves you out


----------



## Christophera (Aug 18, 2010)

Here it is.  The false social group trying to make day into night, just as predicted.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2626233-post7497.html


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 18, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Here it is.  The false social group trying to make day into night, just as predicted.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2626233-post7497.html


you are a delusional fucktard


----------



## Gamolon (Aug 18, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Agent gumjob defeated by its own subterfuge in  the psyop.  Americans, your Constitution depends on you ability to use common sense, reason and evidence effectively.
> 
> The post.
> 
> ...



So let's get this straight. I say that I can see the flanges of the columns go THROUGH what you call the plate on top of that column AND see a small bump at the top which agress with the fact that there are two lugs on the sides, slightly lower than the top of the beam and you say that's not true because you need a CLOSEUP to verify that. 

Yet YOU use the same friggin' photo to say that you can see a buttplate in that photo and don't need a closeup???



That's the most idiotic, circle-jerk logic I have seen from you yet. 

Even though I have provided OTHER clear photos of lugs WHICH, when viewed from a distance in a blurry photo and can be verbally manipulated to make someone THINK they see buttplates (like you are doing), you still claim you are correct. 

Sorry weasel, but you need clear photos of at least one buttplate on top of a core columns from the towers, otherwise my evidence stands firm as to what is actually seen.

Have at it Chris. Let's see you back your claim.


----------



## Gamolon (Aug 18, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



Honest question for you 9/11. Do you believe Chris' core theory or not?

Specifically concerning the buttplate issue, what proof has he provided that would convince you he is correct when comparing my evidence concerning the same topic.

I'm really curious to get someone else's view.

Are you and I willing to have some constructive conversation on the concrete core topic or does it not interest you at all?


----------



## Christophera (Aug 27, 2010)

Classic psyops, false social group.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2665958-post3412.html


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 27, 2010)

no, typical delusions from you


----------



## Christophera (Aug 28, 2010)

You are the only agent that thinks that.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 28, 2010)

there are no agents here, your paranoid delusions do not equal evidence


----------



## Liability (Aug 28, 2010)

Christophera said:


> You are the only agent that thinks that.



There are no "agents" as you use that silly term.

And DiveCon is absolutely not the only person who sees you as delusional.

Of course, you ARE also a deliberate lying scumbag, 

so there's that.


----------



## Christophera (Aug 28, 2010)

So there are a total of 2 agents that agree?  Wow, you guys are really fearless and together,   for nameless, faceless liars.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 28, 2010)

no, there have been 2 people (so far) that have stated in this thread that they agree
your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Christophera (Aug 28, 2010)

I know the NWO can come up with more agents than that.  That is not credible, even less credible than this as the core of the Twins.







Where are all your agent buddies that have posted in the FEMA deception thread,

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ceives-nation-about-twin-towers-core-506.html

 and the MISPRISION thread?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ision-of-treason-filed-in-district-court.html

9-11-misprision of treason, Title 18, part I, chapter 115, §2382


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 28, 2010)

there are NO agents here

to think that the government would even care about the moronic delusional bullshit you post is only more evidence that you are totally batshit crazy


----------



## Christophera (Sep 4, 2010)

What you really mean is that the agents here have no evidence from 9-11 to show this core existed.






The only thing ANY agent has, even the mind controlled ones posing as leaders of 9-11 truth are MISREPRESENTATIONS of elevator guide rail support steel.  Proven by the precense of butt plates on the tops of steel in the core misrepresented as core columns.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 4, 2010)

paranoid delusions are not evidence


----------



## Christophera (Sep 7, 2010)

A very typicial trade off, shift change for divcon and rattie has just been made.

The thread shows ratties strategy.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2705488-post3437.html

The post exposing the agent.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-filed-in-district-court-230.html#post2705488


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 7, 2010)

your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


see its even at the bottom of the page


----------



## editec (Sep 7, 2010)

MSM is psy-OPS.

Every time you or I posit our positions we are conducting psy-ops.

Not that I think you are wrong, necessarily.

I just wanted to point out that those people you fear, while enormously powerful, are not quite so powerful as you fear.

After all, you aren't brainwashed, are you?

Take a look at the number of voters who are declared Independent or non-aligned.

They outnumber both R and D partisans.

There is hope.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 7, 2010)

editec said:


> MSM is psy-OPS.
> 
> Every time you or I posit our positions we are conducting psy-ops.
> 
> ...


ed christophera is a complete LOON
he actually believes someone can hypnotize him just by blinking their eyes at him "aggressively"


trying to talk any common sense and reason with him is a waste of time
and dont even attempt logic


----------



## editec (Sep 7, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > MSM is psy-OPS.
> ...


 
I have the time to waste, praise Allah.

Besides I don't think that he's entirely wrong about PSY-OPS.

In fact I happen to KNOW that he's right when he posits that such operations are done to sway public opinion.

Much of it is pedestrian propaganda, of course.

Some of it, none of which I can prove of course, is, I think, much more odious than mere propaganda.

Make no mistake about it.

There are conspiracies out there.

Always have been, always will be, too.

That is also human nature.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 7, 2010)

editec said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...


so, you believe that i and the rest of the people here telling him he is NUTZ are paid agents of some nefarious group that hid construction photos of a concrete core in the WTC and some how magically removed them from ALL books published back in the 70's 80's and 90's

so we could implant DoD grade Steel rebar coated with C-4 inside the WTC so it could be blown up after it was hit by planes in 2001?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 7, 2010)

trust me, ed, if i WAS a member of such a group and had pulled off this massive conspiracy, and killing THOUSANDS of innocent Americans and hundreds of national from about 80 other countries, that i would just sit by and let him continue to expose "US" and spoil it?
LOL
PLEASE tell me you are sane enough to see past THAT utter bullshit


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 7, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Don't forget the part where we not only removed the documentary (that only he remembers ) from not only PBS's tape vault, but the vaults of all of their affiliates. And removed all record of it from their broadcast logs.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 7, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...


DAMN! we good


----------



## Christophera (Sep 14, 2010)

The false social group must prest themselves as good to hope to decieve and thereby protect the secret methods of mass murder from becoming known.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-of-treason-filed-in-district-court-234.html

Due process has not been provided because NIST did not have the plans.  Your false social group cannot show they had plans and they should be able to.  

Treason fails.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 14, 2010)

dipshit, its a very REAL social group of SANE people telling you that you are batshit fucking INSANE


----------



## Christophera (Sep 14, 2010)

Actually it seems criminally insane to fail to recognize violations of law that deprive 3,000 of a due proces determination of the cause of death.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 15, 2010)

you are delusional about that too

there were no violations of law


----------



## Christophera (Sep 15, 2010)

Again agent divot proclaims itself more knowledge of NY law than the NYCLU.

http://web.archive.org/web/20020224015919/http://www.nyclu.org/g_archive020602.html


_Our concern is based on the following facts, as we understand them. On or about December 24, 2001, Commissioner George Rios, on behalf of the City of New York and/or the Department of Records and Information Services of the City of New York, entered into a contract with the Rudolph W. Giuliani Center for Urban Affairs Inc., signed by Saul Cohen, President, concerning the records of the mayoralty of Rudolph Giuliani. The records are said to include appointment books, cabinet meeting audiotapes, e-mails, telephone logs, advance and briefing memos, correspondence, transition materials, and private schedules, as well as Mr. Giuliani&#8217;s departmental, travel, event, subject, and Gracie Mansion files. Giuliani's "World Trade Center files" and "Millennium Project files," together with 6000 files of photographs, 1000 audiotapes, and 15,000 videotapes, are also reported to be a part of the records covered by the contract.


These provisions violate the Freedom of Information Law as interpreted by the New York Court of Appeals in Capital Newspapers, Div. of Hearst Corp. v. Whalen, 69 N.Y.2d 246 (1987).

The City also violated the Freedom of Information Law by transferring records to the custody of the Giuliani Center without first compiling a detailed list. Section 87(3)(c) of the Public Officer Law obligates an agency to maintain a &#8220;reasonably detailed list by subject matter&#8221; of all agency records, &#8220;whether or not [those records are] available under this article.&#8221; Such a list is necessary to prevent the inappropriate destruction of documents and to inform the public as to the content of the documentary collection. The list appended to the December 24th contract as Attachment A does not contain sufficiently detailed information to satisfy this requirement. And the documents appear, therefore, to have been transferred without complying with this requirement.

Finally, the City Charter vests DORIS with the responsibility to preserve and receive all city records of historical, research, cultural or other important value. City Charter, Chapter 72, § 3004(1)(c). The City Charter mandates that DORIS make all of the materials it maintains available for public inspection. §3004(2)(c). The City Charter also mandates that all records which are deemed to be of historical or research value be transferred by the city official or agency to DORIS&#8217; municipal archives for &#8220;permanent custody.&#8221; City Charter, Chapter 49, §1133(b); RCNY §1-07. In transferring the documents to the Center, the City has violated this mandate and has made it less likely that the materials will be readily accessible for public inspection._


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 15, 2010)

no, dipshit
they didnt continue the case
you stupid fuck


----------



## Liability (Sep 15, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Again agent divot proclaims itself more knowledge of NY law than the NYCLU.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20020224015919/http://www.nyclu.org/g_archive020602.html
> 
> ...



Bullshit.

The "case" went nowhere.  For good reason.  And you know it, but you remain too fully and willfully dishonest to admit it.

The Mayor's Administration made agreements with the LAw Department and together Mayoral access to the records of his own (prior) administration were thus available to him, but the City Government never lost any access.

CriscoFEARa you greasy lying fuckstick, stop relying on lies.


----------



## Fizz (Sep 15, 2010)

nothing to do with the building plans anyway. its just another delusional from an insane man.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 15, 2010)

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Again agent divot proclaims itself more knowledge of NY law than the NYCLU.
> ...


and notice his source link is not to the NYCLU website, but to an internet archive site
if this was still an issue for the NYCLU, why isnt it still on THEIR domain?


----------



## Christophera (Sep 15, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> notice his source link is not to the NYCLU website, but to an internet archive site
> if this was still an issue for the NYCLU, why isnt it still on THEIR domain?



Why haven't you posted an image of this core on 9-11?







Ask the NYCLU  This site is okay, www.archive.org 

_The Internet Archive is opening its collections to researchers, historians, and scholars. The Archive has no vested interest in the discoveries of the users of its collections, nor is it a grant-making organization._

You are the problem.

http://dailycensored.com/2010/09/06/cognitive-infiltration-recommended-read-from-project-censored/

"Cass Sunstein, who in 2009 was appointed by President Barack Obama to direct an important executive branch office, had in 2008 co-authored an article containing a plan for the government to prevent the spread of anti-government &#8220;conspiracy theories.&#8221; Arguing that such theories are believed only by groups suffering from &#8220;informational isolation, *he advocated the use of anonymous government agents to engage in &#8220;cognitive infiltration&#8221; of these groups in order to introduce &#8220;cognitive diversity,&#8221;*"

Agents busted again attempting cognitive infiltrations

The thread.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-515.html#post2738191

The post.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2738191-post7723.html


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 15, 2010)

i dont need to post an image, you already have

moron
LOL
your delusions will NEVER equal evidence


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 15, 2010)

Goof-0-phera, living the lie, one day at a time.


----------



## Christophera (Sep 16, 2010)

The infilrtators of the US government have their psyops agents shopping for evidence to remove.  It is their business of disinformation.

They have directed their masters to threaten or pay Newsweek magazine to alter its page and try to change the history of architecture.

The thread
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-of-treason-filed-in-district-court-236.html

The post.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2739350-post3530.html

The fact, the concrete core of WTC 2 on 9-11.






Knowing they would probably do this, I mocked up the Newsweek page, with its verifiable fact.

September 13, 2001 Newsweek article-Leslie Robertson, 9-11

History will not just change to accomodate secret methods of mass murder.  Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992 will hold the truth.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 16, 2010)

christofeara proven once again to be a fucking IDIOT


----------



## Fizz (Sep 16, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Why haven't you posted an image of this core on 9-11?



same delusional bullshit over and over again. 

once someone points out the idiocy of his statements he changes the subject to some other crap that has also already been debunked. welcome to the the mentally insane merry-go-round of christphera.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 16, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Why haven't you posted an image of this core on 9-11?
> ...


have you seen the infamous newsweek story?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 16, 2010)

Christophera said:


> A very typicial trade off, shift change for divcon and rattie has just been made.


Now it's my turn! 

I haven't read the whole thread, but it seems like you listen to Alex Jones because this is the same stuff he says every day. 9/11 conspiracy and Psyops stuff.

I listen to Alex Jones too, he's fun to listen to but you can't be taking him so seriously. It's entertainment. "Like Coast to Coast AM" with George Noory or sometimes Art Bell. 

Lunatics can be very convincing because if they present their "evidence" in a well organized and calm manner. But when step back and look at the total body of evidence you should able to see that it's just too far fetched.


----------



## Fizz (Sep 16, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...



it was never published. there is no september 13, 2001 edition of newsweek.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 16, 2010)

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...


World Trade Center Engineer Leslie Robertson on 9/11 Attack, Building Collapse - Newsweek


read it

ALL of it


----------



## Christophera (Sep 21, 2010)

The false social group acting with fraudulent reasoning in the psyops does so here.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-of-treason-filed-in-district-court-240.html


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 21, 2010)

nothing false dipshit
we are a REAL social group AKA SANE people
telling you that you are fucking INSANE


----------



## Fizz (Sep 22, 2010)

Christophera said:


> The false social group acting with fraudulent reasoning in the psyops does so here.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-of-treason-filed-in-district-court-240.html


----------



## Christophera (Oct 3, 2010)

The cognitive infiltration of the us.message boad is visible here.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...010/01/obama-staffer-infiltration-911-groups/

Here oback baramas buddy finally admits it is desireable.  Of course it has been happening since 2004 so they finally had to admit it or it would be "the gov vs the people".  Well  .  .  . it still is.

Obama staffer wants &#8216;cognitive infiltration&#8217; of 9/11 conspiracy groups | Raw Story


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 3, 2010)

Christophera said:


> The cognitive infiltration of the us.message boad is visible here.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...010/01/obama-staffer-infiltration-911-groups/
> 
> ...


where do i sign up
i'd love to be PAID to call you morons, morons


----------



## Christophera (Oct 3, 2010)

As if any of your words were credible .  .  . ever.

Do you really believe that "core columns can provide lateral support for 1/4 mile high towers with no diagonal braces?  Do you believe the elevator doors and hallways could exist with diagonal bracing?







Do you believe that, or are you just pretending?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 3, 2010)

the core was steel, not concrete
you have ZERO evidence of concrete in the core


----------



## Fizz (Oct 3, 2010)

chris whitefeather believes he is the chosen one to lead all people out of their government induced hypnosis.


what a fucking LOON!!!


----------



## Christophera (Oct 6, 2010)

A ploy of altered evidence.

Agents had a video camera on the ground and had control of the tape so reduced video quality on the original release, then released a version with corrected video and filtered audio in an effort to confuse and mislead.

Here the false social group tries to enforce that ploy.

The post.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2813715-post3781.html

The thread

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-filed-in-district-court-253.html#post2813715

*The agents mistakenly think that people will believe crappy video is released first then improved is released later that happens to have different audio SERVING the secrecy needs of the perpetrators of mass murder.*


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 6, 2010)

Christophera said:


> A ploy of altered evidence.
> 
> Agents had a video camera on the ground and had control of the tape so reduced video quality on the original release, then released a version with corrected video and filtered audio in an effort to confuse and mislead.
> 
> ...


why do you keep lying?
  thebetter video was released FIRST
altered and that the video YOU use is the later altered one

dumbfuck


----------



## Christophera (Oct 6, 2010)

You cannot make sense of your lies, I can make sense of them and it is very reasonable WITHIN your psyops agent.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2813769-post3783.html


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 6, 2010)

Christophera said:


> You cannot make sense of your lies, I can make sense of them and it is very reasonable WITHIN your psyops agent.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/2813769-post3783.html


you are the proven liar here


----------



## Christophera (Oct 11, 2010)

The false social group of the psyops misrepresents information that has no source.  One agent propping up another agent with hyperbole.

The thread.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-about-twin-towers-core-538.html#post2831884

The post

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2830677-post8056.html

Notice they have no link.  Even with a link it is just text and the port authority has stated publically they do not have plans.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2010)

goof-o-phera lies once again


----------



## Christophera (Oct 11, 2010)

You cannot post an image of this core on 9-11 BECAUSE you lie.






I can post an image of the concrete core because that is what existed.






A structural engineer certified in 12 states identifies a concrete core.

August Domel, Ph.d SE. PE.

So does the   Oxford Illustrated Encyclopedia of Invention and Technology, of 1992.


----------



## Christophera (Oct 11, 2010)

This post of gam proves gam is an agent working the conspiracy to decieve America and conceal treason.



Gamolon said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > If you cannot show the building plans exist where Americans can get them you've failed to protect the notion that due process was provided.
> ...



Why would the plans for public building that no longer exist have to be "leaked"?

The leaked plans from silverstein and assoc. are shown to be inaccurate and conceptual preliminaries alter to appear as final drawings by the addition of revision tables.

The fakery is obvious when anomalies appear sized and centered in the cells of the tables.






Roderiguez may be prevented from talking about the true structure, but it is unlikely he will be a part of the conspiracy to deceive.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 11, 2010)

add Ohio Goofer to your list Chris as a psyop agent that has penetrated this site.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> add Ohio Goofer to your list Chris as a psyop agent that has penetrated this site.


you are a fucking idiot
there are no "agents" here
just sane people tell you you are INSANE


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 13, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > add Ohio Goofer to your list Chris as a psyop agent that has penetrated this site.
> ...



According to Chri$$y, everyone that doesn't agree with him is a government psyops agent. That means that USMB has 15,748 agents, and one Goof-0-phera.


----------



## stannrodd (Oct 13, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Excellent logic Rattus in the Hattus .. 



			
				Crunchysphincter said:
			
		

> You cannot make sense of your lies, *I can make sense of them*(Chri$$y's lies?) and it is very reasonable WITHIN your psyops agent.



Lying is all you know .. so for once, even though you are wrong about DiveCon telling lies .. your logic is correct. Which goes to prove you are still a ferking liar ..


----------



## Christophera (Oct 20, 2010)

The false social group is quite obvious, and not everyone is participating like the agents would try to misrepresent.  They stand out and are unified with no evidence and no reason in agreement .  .  . when there is nothing to agree upon.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ceives-nation-about-twin-towers-core-545.html


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 20, 2010)

stannrodd said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



well Chris quoted ditzcon so I have no choice but to see his post. sure whatever Ditzcon troll.YOU are not one of these agents like agents Gam,Fizz,candyidiot,Goofer,and Ollie that have penetrated this site like I originally thought you were,your just a kid troll who is afraid of the truth about government conspiracys.

the sane people ditzcon are the ones that know it was an inside job.yeah bush dupe crunchysphincner or whatever the hell you call yourself,you Bush dupes lie,thats no secret,you only see what you WANT to see and hear what you want to hear as we both know.youir such a moron cause ditzcon has done nothing but tell lies and been caught HUNDREDS times bltantly ignoring evidence,facts and witness testimonsy,a habit you Bush dupes have.your so dense you dont know that agent like goofer and candyfag really have penetrated this site.keep folling yourself into believing its not true if that makes you feel better that ditzcon never lies. "rolls on floor laughing."


----------



## Liability (Oct 20, 2010)

Christophera said:


> The false social group is quite obvious, and not everyone is participating like the agents would try to misrepresent.  They stand out and are unified with no evidence and no reason in agreement .  .  . when there is nothing to agree upon.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ceives-nation-about-twin-towers-core-545.html



Speaking of "no evidence" all the shit you post qualifies for that label.  ALL of it.

And speaking of no reason, you not only have no hint of reason, you are overtly hostile to it.

YOur repetition of lies doesn't slow you down.  It's as though repeating your lies will somehow overcome their refutation.

But -- uhmmm -- nothing actually works like that in the real world, dufus.

The steel cores of the Twin Towers have been proved conclusively.  Your unwillingness to admit that you have been completely exposed as the fraudulent piece of treasonous shit you are is not unexpected.  But it is, thankfully, also unnecessary.

You don't have to admit that you've been completely exposed as dishonest.  We all see it plainly enough.  Your admission would just be superfluous.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 20, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> stannrodd said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


you remain a pathetic idiot


----------



## Christophera (Nov 10, 2010)

Liability said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > The false social group is quite obvious, and not everyone is participating like the agents would try to misrepresent.  They stand out and are unified with no evidence and no reason in agreement .  .  . when there is nothing to agree upon.
> ...



That's a lot of evidence agent.  And you've posted no facts whatsoever, all text nonsense.  Here is a list of verified evidence.  Start from scratch using evidence and see if you can prove anything beside the fact you work to conceal treason.


Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## Fizz (Nov 11, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.



independently verified by who?


----------



## Christophera (Nov 17, 2010)

The false social group attempts to prove that the dictionarys do have the correct definition of a word when they do not.

This is a very special word relating to the unconscious mind, the Id.  The abcense of the root meaning of idiot from dictionarys is a telling thing.  Similar perhaps to the fact that new dictionarys confuse the definitons of "want" and "need", but rather than confusing it works to keep people ignorant of the fact that the Id can operate very much on its own without any rational thought.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ples-agents-do-not-know-what-an-idiot-is.html


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 17, 2010)

Christophera said:


> The false social group attempts to prove that the dictionarys do have the correct definition of a word when they do not.
> 
> This is a very special word relating to the unconscious mind, the Id.  The abcense of the root meaning of idiot from dictionarys is a telling thing.  Similar perhaps to the fact that new dictionarys confuse the definitons of "want" and "need", but rather than confusing it works to keep people ignorant of the fact that the Id can operate very much on its own without any rational thought.


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 17, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


YOU had your ASS handed to you.


----------



## Christophera (Nov 20, 2010)

ubo should know that the psyops in this case, the info showing the FEMA deception is what is pertinent in this thread, not how much who profited from what.  The agents, logically, are directed by the perps to use any possible way to change the subject.

Meanwhile the psyops here has switched from the "bot" accusation tactic to outright overt creation of cognitive dissonance by the posting of large amount of graphic spam.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-of-treason-filed-in-district-court-282.html


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 20, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPJkVqBGAKE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 20, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOlI5Qiq-9g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## elvis (Nov 20, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPJkVqBGAKE&feature=related



does the Hybrid play the role of Yoko in that scenario?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 20, 2010)

elvis said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPJkVqBGAKE&feature=related
> ...



You're probably right!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 21, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NShgvtEro7I&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 21, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DG1wojPRIow&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 24, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3KBuQHHKx0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Christophera (Dec 5, 2010)

Here is an exchange where an agent makes a stupid error.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3050823-post8651.html

I answer and correct the agent.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3051234-post8652.html

I further correct lying, erroneous agent with the rest of the thread.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ceives-nation-about-twin-towers-core-577.html

Then fellow agents coordinate to post near a page of spam to push the facts off the last page.

A false social group that is really stupid because they are soooo obvious.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 5, 2010)

you corrected no one dipshit
freehand vs computer generated
you are a fucking idiot


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 5, 2010)

Christophera said:


> Here is an exchange where an agent makes a stupid error.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3050823-post8651.html
> 
> I answer and correct the agent.
> ...



This is a sub-typical response from a poorly written piece of software.


----------



## stannrodd (Dec 6, 2010)

Rat in the Hat said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3KBuQHHKx0&feature=related




Excellent post Rattus .. haven't seen that one for ages ..  


Is Chri$$y still here ..?


----------



## Christophera (Dec 22, 2010)

The psyops false social group is well exposed now they are back to their bogus and obvious efforts of using cognitive distortions of "emotional reasoning".  They have no evidence, and the perps demand the agents continue, so on they go.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ceives-nation-about-twin-towers-core-588.html


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 22, 2010)

dipshit, get this straight, there is nothing false about the people telling you that you are fucking delusional
it is a group of anonymous internet users that likely only agree on one thing, that you are totally fucking delusional'


----------



## Christophera (Dec 23, 2010)

False group.  Not really of the same ideology, nor a sincere idology.  Assembled to execute an agenda.  Here is an operating parameter for agent selectivity of what info is a priority to dismiss.

The thread.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...n-of-treason-filed-in-district-court-297.html

The post
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3124006-post4454.html


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 23, 2010)

dipshit, SANE people dont believe you


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 24, 2010)

Agent chri$$y cares little for the sane, for he knows he cannot convince them. 
No, agent chri$$y seeks out the mentally imbalanced. He knows they are easily swayed, and he can communicate with them on their level.

agent chri$$y doesn't care where the money comes from, it's all green.


----------



## Christophera (Dec 25, 2010)

Hmmmm, curious little false social gathering here working to dismiss reason and evidence.

Agents expose themselves with their behavior, here .  .   . and there,

The thread
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-filed-in-district-court-298.html#post3126708

The post.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3126708-post4458.html


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 25, 2010)

wrong again, dipshit

there was NOTHING inconsistent in what i said
this is only more proof of how fucking delusional YOU are


----------



## Christophera (Dec 26, 2010)

How many times can an agent pretend that evidence has been presented when it has not, by anyone every, from 9-11 showing steel core columns in the core area like FEMA said existed?

The thread.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ceives-nation-about-twin-towers-core-591.html

The post.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3128854-post8852.html

Hmmm, as long as the lurking public cannot decide what they are seeing and what they are seeing.  Or, until, based on that evidence and reason witnessed, the notion of standing in support of their Constitution becomes worthy to entertain.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 26, 2010)

Christophera said:


> How many times can an agent pretend that evidence has been presented when it has not, by anyone every, from 9-11 showing steel core columns in the core area like FEMA said existed?


you have done so many times
you have even posted evidence that refutes your complete bullshit, but you refuse to admit it


----------



## stannrodd (Dec 26, 2010)

Christophera said:
			
		

> Hmmm, as long as the lurking public cannot decide what they are seeing and what they are seeing. Or, until, based on that evidence and reason witnessed, the notion of standing in support of their Constitution becomes worthy to entertain.



Timothy Leary is DEAD Chris .. his ashes were fired into space on a rocket .. he NEEDED to be among the stars .. he had a mission.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQIzm3ypzBQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQIzm3ypzBQ[/ame]

Enjoy it if you can disassociate yourself from your fantasy ..


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 27, 2010)

Christophera said:


> How many times can an agent pretend that evidence has been presented when it has not, by anyone every, from 9-11 showing steel core columns in the core area like FEMA said existed?
> 
> The thread.
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ceives-nation-about-twin-towers-core-591.html
> ...


What the fuck makes YOU think that you are right and the rest of the world is wrong? Have you even considered the fact that YOU might be WRONG????? Fucking self righteous asshole. And I am NOT an AGENT you fucking cock sucker. Simple idiots such as yourself are not worth the dollars to "track", you shit stain.


----------



## Christophera (Dec 29, 2010)

Obamerican said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > How many times can an agent pretend that evidence has been presented when it has not, by anyone every, from 9-11 showing steel core columns in the core area like FEMA said existed?
> ...



Having evidence means a great deal.  All you have is offensive spew intended to create cognitive dissonance.  Reminds me of dick cheney.


----------



## Christophera (Dec 29, 2010)

A good point about the PSYOPS here,

The post.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3141580-post8876.html

The thread.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ceives-nation-about-twin-towers-core-592.html


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 29, 2010)

the newest psych op agent that has penetrated this site Chris and I am sure you have come across this troll is Patriot,he should change his user name to Parrot because he just sounds like a parrot repeating the debunked lies and propaganda of the governments version in his posts all the time.He even confessed in his opening post he was a troll saying he goes around to all these different message boards everywhere posting his lies and propaganda all the time just like agent candytroll does spending  hours on end doing what they pay them to do.


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 29, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> the newest psych op agent that has penetrated this site Chris and I am sure you have come across this troll is Patriot,he should change his user name to Parrot because he just sounds like a parrot repeating the debunked lies and propaganda of the governments version in his posts all the time.He even confessed in his opening post he was a troll saying he goes around to all these different message boards everywhere posting his lies and propaganda all the time just like agent candytroll does spending on hours on end doing what they pay them to do.


Hey, dumbass!!! Have you noticed that 90% of the time the only response you EVER get is me telling you to shut the fuck up? Get a clue, asswipe. Thanks for playing, bitch.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 29, 2010)

Back so soon Candytroll?


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 29, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Back so soon Candytroll?


who the fuck are you talking to?


----------



## Christophera (Dec 29, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> the newest psych op agent that has penetrated this site Chris and I am sure you have come across this troll is Patriot,he should change his user name to Parrot because he just sounds like a parrot repeating the debunked lies and propaganda of the governments version in his posts all the time.He even confessed in his opening post he was a troll saying he goes around to all these different message boards everywhere posting his lies and propaganda all the time just like agent candytroll does spending  hours on end doing what they pay them to do.



Some are paid, and some are mind controlled.  The paid ones exploit the MKultra victims.  Here's a post that uses existing knowledge of hypnosis that shows how memory control works.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ceives-nation-about-twin-towers-core-561.html

A classic example of MKultra victims is a programmed batch of truthers called "no planers".  They are conditionally post hypnotically scripted to respond to the suggestion that there were no planes and that all video is therefore fake.  Or there were holograms.  All secret military technology.

Basically trained to enter the social arena begging for a foil hat.  The agents paid to make and distribute foil hats are happy to attach the label.

The result is that the government obedient public has a nervous laugh at some very strange behavior and the truth movement looses supporters who are ashamed of the association.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 29, 2010)

totally fucking delusional


----------



## Christophera (Dec 29, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> totally fucking delusional



Seeing as the opposite of what agents post is closest to the truth, I'm glad you approve of my analysis.


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 29, 2010)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > totally fucking delusional
> ...


Agents????? You think ANYONE who disagrees with you is an agent of the government????
    

Egotistical asshole!!


----------



## Christophera (Dec 30, 2010)

You all have an agenda with no evidence supporting it and pretending to be stupid will not get you past that fact.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 30, 2010)

Christophera said:


> You all have an agenda with no evidence supporting it and pretending to be stupid will not get you past that fact.


except you are the one lacking evidence
]
your paranoid delusions do NOT equal evidence


----------



## Christophera (Dec 30, 2010)

Your text skills are amazing agent.  I wonder if this will help?







I show evidence of the concrete core and disprove steel core columns in one move, exactly as would be expected.

The only full length structureal columns were outside the concrete core walls.






Looking south along the west concrete core wall of WTC 1.






The concrete core wall silhouetting the interior box columns, full length welded box tube fastened to the concrete core walls.






Showing the spire is outside the core.





The core area to the right is empty, north west and north are super fine vertical elements too small to be the structural steel seen above.  Rebar.

Independently verified evidence of the concrete core.

_Robertson is verified by Oxford, verifying Domel who describes a concrete core verified by the image of WTC 2 core, verifying the top of WTC 2 core falling onto WTC 3, the WTC 1 rebar, just after the WTC 1 west core wall is seen in an end view, then, the WTC 1 east shear wall toppling, consistent with interior box columns silhouetted on WTC 1 north core wall, consistent with ground zero showing the WTC 1 north concrete core base wall, 12 foot thick, all supported as clarification of the many confused statements that do mention concrete in the core including the latest revised NIST analysis of free fall by Bazant et. al 6/21/2007,  which actually provides an equivalent amount of high explosives needed to create the rate of fall they are attempting to justify with physics.  It doesn't work for justifying explanation for collapse, but at least they won't go down in history as totally supporting the deceptions._


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 30, 2010)

except you LIE in your annotations, what you call them is WRONG
they are the steel core columns


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 30, 2010)

Christophera said:


> You all have an agenda with no evidence supporting it and pretending to be stupid will not get you past that fact.



amen to that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 30, 2010)

Christophera said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > totally fucking delusional
> ...



Divecunt as usual,got OWNED by you. thats the OCTA'S for you,like divecunt said,him in the OCTA'S are delusional. delusional would be someone who ignores what thousands of architects and engineers say,the peope you would consult with for an investigation like this,and ignore demolition experts,witness testimonys,many being credible firefighters experienced in explosions,delusional would is the OCTA'S ignoring the laws of physics scientists have gone by for thousands of years.delusional is ignoring these credible experts and having the logic divecunt and the octas have that since the corporate controlled media and corrupt government agencys say it happened this way,its automatically true. Divecunt CAN be entertaining at time i got to admit.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 31, 2010)

and there is rimjob sucking ass again


----------



## slackjawed (Dec 31, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I fail to see anything in that post that indicates that dive got "owned", or that he "owned" agent chri$$y.

What i do see i n this post is that you seem to have a terminal case of dumbassery.....


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 31, 2010)

slackjawed said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...


gotta be some massive mental illness to see anyone that disagrees with you as some type of agent


----------



## Obamerican (Dec 31, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> and there is rimjob sucking ass again


Rimjob is a cocksucker. Most of the other tin foil hat crowd doesn't even respond to the idiot's posts.


----------

